# Creación del Falansterio Burbuja.info. Interesados aquí...



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

*CREACIÓN DEL FALANSTERIO BURBUJA.INFO*

Varios foreros, cansados de la deshumanización que el modelo de producción capitalista actual impone en nuestras vidas, hemos decidido proponer y analizar la viabilidad de la creación de un Falansterio en nuestro país.

Un lugar donde *desarrollar personas*, y no trabajadores dóciles o meros consumidores.

Un lugar de trabajo y convivencia donde sus integrantes puedan disfrutar de una experiencia vital única, que incluye:

- el autoabastecimiento, alimentario y energético.

- La adquisición de conocimientos varios impartidos por otros foreros (agrónomos, ingenieros, informáticos, económicos, idiomas clave, …etc).

- La explotación intensiva de las posibilidades de ingresos que ofrece la red.

- la posibilidad de cultivar un "yo" interno cooperativo y social, abandonando la tiranía del "yo" egoista que el capitalismo nos ha vendido como conducta exitosa y que ha demostrado ser fuente inagotable de insatisfacción, stress y frustración. 

Jornadas laborales de 8 horas, rotativas, en el huerto, en el cuidado del ganado, en el mantenimiento de las instalaciones, en la creación y gestión de negocios en nuestras páginas web, en la búsqueda de ofertas, promociones o productos gratuitos por Internet, en la asistencia o impartición de cursos, etc...

En una palabra, prepararse, esta vez de verdad, para la España que nos llega, como hemos analizado hasta la saciedad en burbuja.info. 

En esta España de corruptos y enchufados, a todo aquel que no tenga padrino no le irá mal tener conocimientos multidisciplinares, por ejemplo saber plantar patatas, hablar algo de alemán y ruso, mantener páginas web, o elaborar un queso.

Esta es la propuesta. Quizá demasiado ambiciosa, pero ilusionante. 

*Si estás interesado en este proyecto*, puedes participar en él de diferentes formas, en función de tu disponibilidad:

*1)* Ser un residente fundador del Falansterio a tiempo completo.

*2)* Ser un residente fundador del Falansterio a tiempo parcial.

*3)* Colaborar físicamente en los diferentes proyectos del Falansterio sin llegar a ser residente.

*4) *Colaborar virtualmente en los diferentes proyectos del Falansterio.

*5)* Colaborar mediante el mecenazgo parcial de los proyectos del Falansterio.

*6)* Tu propuesta de participación.

La idea es vivir una vida plena, con una organización socio-política sencilla y tendente al colectivismo.

Todos aquellos que estéis interesados en el Falansterio, podeis preguntar o aportar ideas en este hilo.

Y si vuestro interés es incluso más firme, os animamos a que deis una opinión personal sobre este proyecto en este link, nos será de gran ayuda para enfocar el Falansterio de la forma más integradora posible,

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/embeddedform?formkey=dFFtR0dZeEdaY3V5c0dwelAzaDFKeEE6MQ



Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

El movimiento se demuestra andando, ¿donde hay que apuntarse?


----------



## agl_2002 (30 Ago 2012)

el dinero se gana jugando al poker online? i+d burbu? luego decís de los que montan bares...


----------



## rodion (30 Ago 2012)

Desde que Marianico el Corto impuso su regulación sobre las apuestas online, el poker no es rentable en este país. Se puede afirmar que ha matado a una gallina de huevos de oro.


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

agl_2002 dijo:


> el dinero se gana jugando al poker online? i+d burbu? luego decís de los que montan bares...




Internet supone un cambio RADICAL de paradigmas. La mayoría no somos conscientes de ello. 

De hecho, la explosión de la red ha pillado en bragas hasta a los mejores filósofos, incluso a los prospectivistas más fiables.

En todo el sudeste asiático hay granjas virtuales donde los trabajadores se sientan en el ordenador durante horas, entran en juegos online donde hay que conseguir Oro, comida, etc, para lograr mejores armas o cambiar de nivel, y se lo venden a los jugadores americanos y europeos a cambio de dinero. 

Abra los ojos. Se están generando oportunidades de ingresos en todo el mundo gracias a la red que ni siquiera sospechamos.

De hecho, podríamos incluso hablar de arbitrajismo.

El arbitrajismo consiste en la búsqueda de operaciones financieras producidas por desfases de información en los distintos mercados.

Creo que si ponemos a 100 mentes de burbuja.info a trabajar en el análisis de estos desfases podemos F O R R A R N O S, literalmente.

Ahora bien, mi objetivo no es forrarme, sino realizar mi sueño de experiencia colectivista. 

Pero forrarse, como efecto colateral, no está mal...


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

rodion dijo:


> Desde que Marianico el Corto impuso su regulación sobre las apuestas online, el poker no es rentable en este país. Se puede afirmar que ha matado a una gallina de huevos de oro.




Es un cambio de paradigma. 

Su post es "analógico". No piense en fronteras físicas, piense en bits. Se ha abierto la frontera del dinero, y circula por autopistas virtuales. De forma global.

Se pueden crear empresas en Internet desde paraisos fiscales, con cuentas bancarias en cualquier país del mundo físico, e incluso hay países virtuales donde ejercer actividades empresariales.

La red es un monstruo del que se puede sacar mucho. 

100 mentes analizando la manera de....:rolleye:


----------



## entropio (30 Ago 2012)

agl_2002 dijo:


> el dinero se gana jugando al poker online? i+d burbu? luego decís de los que montan bares...



Es lo que se biene llamando economía productiva marxista ::


----------



## agl_2002 (30 Ago 2012)

lo siento, pero si me vas a meter en un granja humana para jugar al poker y quitarle el dinero a ludópatas, paso


----------



## Enterao (30 Ago 2012)

yo no voy , no va a haber mas que maromos ...acabareis todos sodomitas...


----------



## rodion (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Es un cambio de paradigma.
> 
> Su post es "analógico".
> 
> ...



Ah bueno, yo hablaba desde la legalidad, si usted quiere llevar su experiencia colectivista al margen de las leyes no tengo nada que decirle, salvo que hay alternativas más sencillas para sacar beneficio del poker online.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (30 Ago 2012)

ambos sexos


----------



## PP$OE (30 Ago 2012)

yo me ocupo del ganado, no tengo NPI pero me molan los bichos.

Se ha de garantizar un 50% de mujeres que paso de tirarme a las cabras


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

agl_2002 dijo:


> lo siento, pero si me vas a meter en un granja humana para jugar al poker y quitarle el dinero a ludópatas, paso




solo es un ejemplo.

Le pongo otro:

En nuestra granja se parcelan e individualizan gallinas, conejos, etc...

Cada parcela tiene una webcam. Cualquier ciudadano del mundo puede hacerse "padrino" de un animal, y seguirlo 24/7 desde su ordenador.

Puedo vender la idea en Alemania... " viaje a España y disfrute de la gastronomía más saludable, comerá sus animales apadrinados"....

O en USA, " apadrine un conejo y evite que los españoles se lo coman, en España es costumbre".


Hay millones de ideas.


100 mentes, 10000000000000 ideas, 10000000000000000000000000 euros.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (30 Ago 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> ambos sexos



Hostias, ¿Hay que ser hermafrodita para ir?, yo no valgo... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

PP$OE dijo:


> yo me ocupo del ganado, no tengo NPI pero me molan los bichos.
> 
> Se ha de garantizar un 50% de mujeres que paso de tirarme a las cabras




peor que ésta, no lo harás....


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

¿como va el tema de la propiedad de la tierra? es decir, el maldito tema da la financiación, ¿lo financia la Agencia Judia?


----------



## yokese20 (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> En todo el sudeste asiático hay granjas virtuales donde los trabajadores se sientan en el ordenador durante horas, entran en juegos online donde hay que conseguir Oro, comida, etc, para lograr mejores armas o cambiar de nivel, y se lo venden a los jugadores americanos y europeos a cambio de dinero.
> 
> Abra los ojos. Se están generando oportunidades de ingresos en todo el mundo gracias a la red que ni siquiera sospechamos.



Yo me dedico a esto. Pero no juego yo, lo hace un bot automaticamente (se ha de configurar), y con varios PC y en cada PC varias cuentas.
El problema es que en un futuro lo pueden ilegalizar. En china y corea del sur es ilegal, y este ultimo hasta con 5 años de carcel...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Ago 2012)

lo de apadrinar conejos mola mazo! 

y lo del poker suena muy bien. 

si el terreno da de si, se podria intentar crear un bosque de alimentos: Establishing a Food Forest DVD "Promo" - YouTube


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿como va el tema de la propiedad de la tierra? es decir, el maldito tema da la financiación, ¿lo financia la Agencia Judia?



Hay que analizar bien la cuestión, echándole un vistazo a la idea primigenia de Fourier, o la de Owen. A ver si podemos empaparnos de alguna idea original de los utópicos, y que funcione en el SXXI, porque en el XX ya se ha visto que nanai.

La propiedad de la tierra, jeje. Qué tema más jodío !!!!


----------



## Señor Morales (30 Ago 2012)

Don Diego dijo:


> me pido alcaldeeee



pues yo me pido comisario politico.... puede traer la Tokarev si es necesario.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Hay que analizar bien la cuestión, echándole un vistazo a la idea primigenia de Fourier, o la de Owen. A ver si podemos empaparnos de alguna idea original de los utópicos, y que funcione en el SXXI, porque en el XX ya se ha visto que nanai.
> 
> La propiedad de la tierra, jeje. Qué tema más jodío !!!!



Primordial, pueblo abandonado y financiación, sin eso, pajas mentales, asi que, a rascarse el bolsillo, despues ya se sabe, poblado de colonización, ya está todo inventado, en Francia el movimiento tiene ya gran entidad, seguro que están dispuestos a asesorar.


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

ME VOY A CAGAR EN TODO !!!!!!

¿no os dais cuenta de que solo van dos páginas de hilo y ya están brotando ideas por doquier?....

La mayoría no pasarán la criba seria del análisis costo-beneficio, pero joder, con que 20 ideas lo pasen, hay tema para ganar dinero y a la vez vivir en una cierta armonía con la naturaleza, etc... Que el capitalismo ha sido muy cabrón y nos ha deshumanizado un huevo.

De hecho, los que estamos en jaulas y apadrinados, somos cada uno de nosotros, jeje. En un pisito y apadrinados por algún empresario capitalista. Nuestra comida de pienso, son los centros comerciales, jeje.

Hay que animarse y seguir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

El triunfo de la voluntad y tal, lo siento, soy contable (entre otras muchas cosas).


----------



## davitin (30 Ago 2012)

Entiendo perfectamente lo que quiere decir The Ignorant( que de ignorante no tiene nada) y su nuevo paradigma.

La red esta llena de gilipo.llas dispuestos a gastarse la pasta en las ideas mas peregrinas...apadrinar conejos, comprar objetos virtuales, etc...

Si, es posible, pero para ganar pasta con esas cosas se tiene que sistematizar bien y tener a gente ocupada en ese tema las 24h del dia.

Si el alimento y la vivienda esta garantizada (casas abandonadas de pueblo+huertos), las ganancias de actividades on-line se pueden ir guardando en una cuenta, para todas esas cosas que solo el dinero puede proporcionar.


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Primordial, pueblo abandonado y financiación, sin eso, pajas mentales, asi que, a rascarse el bolsillo, despues ya se sabe, poblado de colonización, ya está todo inventado, en Francia el movimiento tiene ya gran entidad, seguro que están dispuestos a asesorar.




si es que nos llevan 2 siglos de ventaja...

Yo también soy contable. Puto país, necesitamos ordeñadores de vacas


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> si es que nos llevan 2 siglos de ventaja...
> 
> Yo también soy contable. Puto país, necesitamos ordeñadores de vacas



Pues si lo eres sabrás que sin dinero en la caja lo demás son hostias, ¿Alguna idea concreta o se ha levantado hoy con aire arcadiano?


----------



## davitin (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> ME VOY A CAGAR EN TODO !!!!!!
> 
> ¿no os dais cuenta de que solo van dos páginas de hilo y ya están brotando ideas por doquier?....
> 
> ...



Otra idea.

Estoy seguro de que si se abre una pagina web explicando el proyecto, en varios idiomas, y pidiendo donativos desinteresados, habra gente, por supuesto españoles lo dudo, que donara algo simplemente por simpatia con la idea.

Igual no se consigue mucho, pero es algo que no requiere esfuerzo y seguro que hay peña que dona pasta para estas cosas, sobre todo anglosajones, que suelen molarles este tipo de cosas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Ago 2012)

aqui se puede encontrar mano de obra: WWOOF - World Wide Opportunities on Organic Farms


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Otra idea.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que si se abre una pagina web explicando el proyecto, en varios idiomas, y pidiendo donativos desinteresados, habra gente, por supuesto españoles lo dudo, que donara algo simplemente por simpatia con la idea.
> 
> Igual no se consigue mucho, pero es algo que no requiere esfuerzo y seguro que hay peña que dona pasta para estas cosas, sobre todo anglosajones, que suelen molarles este tipo de cosas.




Davitín, me parece una idea cojonuda. 

Hay que vender ,al target adecuado, una especie de "mecenazgo" de un proyecto UTÓPICO, por el que vale la pena gastarse 20 eurillos.

mola, mola...


----------



## Indignado (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> -	Clases de : CHINO, ALEMÁN, FRANCÉS, RUSO E INGLÉS.
> -	Clases de: Poker Texas Holdem y otros juegos online.
> -	Clases de: optimización de compras por Internet.
> -	Clases de: Trabajo por Internet.
> -	Clases de : Agricultura y ganadería sencilla.



Y quien imparte esas clases ? :

Alguna idea de zona de España para este experimento?


----------



## Nictuku (30 Ago 2012)

Un montón de foreros de burbuja.info... hacer dinero usando ordenadores...













*¡Es Salgar online!*


----------



## burbufilia (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Es un cambio de paradigma.
> 
> Su post es "analógico". No piense en fronteras físicas, piense en bits. Se ha abierto la frontera del dinero, y circula por autopistas virtuales. De forma global.
> 
> ...



No entiendes al forero de arriba. Lo que te ha querido decir es que el equipo del registrador de la propiedad ha capado y baneado el juego online, restringiéndolo a un oligopolio .es, con la consiguiente mordida en comisiones, pérdida de oportunidad de beneficio y una legislación tributaria en la materia de las peores de Europa y tal. Intenta entrar en la página británica de Betfair y verás qué risa (betfair.es | Apuestas deportivas online)


----------



## Apolodoro (30 Ago 2012)

Un marxista desempolvando propuestas de socialistas utópicos... Qué mal va el mundo


----------



## elmegaduque (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> solo es un ejemplo.
> 
> Le pongo otro:
> 
> ...



--Así que ya sabéis, dejad en paz a las cabras...::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Ago 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> No entiendes al forero de arriba. Lo que te ha querido decir es que el equipo del registrador de la propiedad ha capado y baneado el juego online, restringiéndolo a un oligopolio .es, con la consiguiente mordida en comisiones, pérdida de oportunidad de beneficio y una legislación tributaria en la materia de las peores de Europa y tal. Intenta entrar en la página británica de Betfair y verás qué risa (betfair.es | Apuestas deportivas online)



hecha la ley, hecha la trampa. se puede bypasear esa restriccion con algo de imaginacion.

y si no es poker, puede ser algo parecido donde haya ludopatas jugandose el dinero.. (la mia la tengo controlada y bajo supervision  )


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> No entiendes al forero de arriba. Lo que te ha querido decir es que el equipo del registrador de la propiedad ha capado y baneado el juego online, restringiéndolo a un oligopolio .es, con la consiguiente mordida en comisiones, pérdida de oportunidad de beneficio y una legislación tributaria en la materia de las peores de Europa y tal. Intenta entrar en la página británica de Betfair y verás qué risa (betfair.es | Apuestas deportivas online)



¿cual es el truco marianesco? (solo por curiosidad)


----------



## burbufilia (30 Ago 2012)

Apolodoro dijo:


> Un marxista desempolvando propuestas de socialistas utópicos... Qué mal va el mundo



Al menos me ha sorprendido Zhu De para bien poniendo los pies en la tierra: "pueblo abandonao y pasta pa empezar a hablar"


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Al menos me ha sorprendido Zhu De para bien poniendo los pies en la tierra: "pueblo abandonao y pasta pa empezar a hablar"



Aing hija, son años liquidando nóminas...


----------



## elmegaduque (30 Ago 2012)

--Los pueblos abandonados suelen estarlos por algo; entre la causa más común, está su incomunicación y de acceso a la energía (ausencia de las mismas, no que tenga una carretera con curvas y baches, y que haya muchos apagones).
--Me parece un poco infantil estar hablando de internetadas varias en semejante escenario.
--El que quiera irse a colonizar un pueblo abandonado, tiene que estar dispuesto a llevar la vida que se tenía en ese lugar mucho antes de su abandono.


----------



## ex-perto (30 Ago 2012)

Yo me encargo de la concejalia de urbanismo


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

elmegaduque dijo:


> --Los pueblos abandonados suelen estarlos por algo; entre la causa más común, está su incomunicación y de acceso a la energía (ausencia de las mismas, no que tenga una carretera con curvas y baches, y que haya muchos apagones).
> --Me parece un poco infantil estar hablando de internetadas varias en semejante escenario.
> --El que quiera irse a colonizar un pueblo abandonado, tiene que estar dispuesto a llevar la vida que se tenía en ese lugar mucho antes de su abandono.



Para empezar, internet via satélite. ¿alguien tiene un par de milloncejos de euros sueltos para abrir boca? lo otro (el doblar el espinazo) valor, se le supone.


----------



## burbufilia (30 Ago 2012)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿cual es el truco marianesco? (solo por curiosidad)



El acceso al juego en Internet antes era libre. Ahora quienes quieran vender juego por Internec en España necesitan una licencia y creo recordar que, entre otras cosas, estos operadores tienen que pagarle una tasita sin importancia del 25% de los ingresos. Ojo, y digo ingresos, que no beneficios. 

La privacidad de los usuarios está ahora muy mermada, y no sólo por temas fiscales (cosa que entendería), y los mercados de juego contra otras personas (poker, y trading de apuestas cuando lo quieran legalizar) se restringe a público residente en España, con la consiguiente pérdida de volumen de juego que hace impensable que se pueda ser profesional viviendo de esto, a diferencia de países como UK. 

Jugar en un operador de fuera de España que no sea un chorizo, o no puedes acceder a la página, o si accedes y te creas una cuenta, te comunican que tu legislación (la hispanistaní) no la permite.

Por cierto, el mérito es del PPSOE. El equipo de cuasilicenciados lo inició, y el del registrador, lo terminó "como Dios manda"


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Ago 2012)

elmegaduque dijo:


> --Los pueblos abandonados suelen estarlos por algo; entre la causa más común, está su incomunicación y de acceso a la energía (ausencia de las mismas, no que tenga una carretera con curvas y baches, y que haya muchos apagones).



hombre, con paneles, aerogeneradores, y una linea basica no lo veo tan dificl.



> --Me parece un poco infantil estar hablando de internetadas varias en semejante escenario.



internet satelite??



> --El que quiera irse a colonizar un pueblo abandonado, tiene que estar dispuesto a llevar la vida que se tenía en ese lugar mucho antes de su abandono.



pues va a ser que no, en "mi" pueblo, poblacion 4 personas, hay internet, electricidad, agua y carretera asfaltada.


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Al menos me ha sorprendido Zhu De para bien poniendo los pies en la tierra: "pueblo abandonao y pasta pa empezar a hablar"




Entiendo las condiciones que son necesarias aunque no suficientes para el proyecto. 

Sin embargo, creo que no es necesario el capital propio incial. 

Sin ser demagógico, el español blogero más famoso que jugaba a Poker online hace unos años, le llamó a su blog " de 0 a 1 millón de dólares", y por eso fue tan popular, porque no había inversión inicial.

Hay que innovar, estrujarse el cerebro, pero mantenerse fiel a la idea sugerente de empezar de cero. Provoca adhesiones en la gente que no tiene un duro o le faltan ideas o agallas...

El "mecenazgo" que apuntaba Davitin es una buenísima idea. Otra cosa es su correcto desarrollo, claro...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> El acceso al juego en Internet antes era libre. Ahora quienes quieran vender juego por Internec en España necesitan una licencia y creo recordar que, entre otras cosas, estos operadores tienen que pagarle una tasita sin importancia del 25% de los ingresos. Ojo, y digo ingresos, que no beneficios.
> 
> La privacidad de los usuarios está ahora muy mermada, y no sólo por temas fiscales (cosa que entendería), y los mercados de juego contra otras personas (poker, y trading de apuestas cuando lo quieran legalizar) se restringe a público residente en España, con la consiguiente pérdida de volumen de juego que hace impensable que se pueda ser profesional viviendo de esto, a diferencia de países como UK.
> 
> ...



Tiendo, una especie de arancel oculto.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

Lo primero de todo, saber que terreno se pisa

Pueblos Abandonados | Todos han oído hablar de ellos, pocos sabrían ubicarlos en el mapa,.


----------



## Desi (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> ME VOY A CAGAR EN TODO !!!!!!
> 
> ¿no os dais cuenta de que solo van dos páginas de hilo y ya están brotando ideas por doquier?....
> 
> ...



Creo que tienes toda la razón. Yo me animo a vivir en el campo, trabajarlo y cuidar de los animales. Lo que no sabría hacer sería matarlos...


----------



## El_Dinero_es Deuda (30 Ago 2012)

Joer, muy buena propuesta, mejor que las de los que despotrican contra todo colectivo desde la conexion y el ordenador de papi o de la empresa que pronto cerrara debido a su "productividad".

Por otra parte, nos gusta "disfrutahh" de el primehh mundohh y nos quejamos porque no nos dan la paguita y el BMW con parking en la castellana......

Pillo sitio y buena propuesta, la red sirve para cosas mas utiles que de psiquiatra y prostibulo virtuales.....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Internet supone un cambio RADICAL de paradigmas. La mayoría no somos conscientes de ello.
> 
> De hecho, la explosión de la red ha pillado en bragas hasta a los mejores filósofos, incluso a los prospectivistas más fiables.
> 
> ...



Y en vez de horos virtuales, se podría batear de verdad ¿no?

La idea es buena, pero no hace falta irse a vivir a un pueblo abandonada. Es suficiente organizarse e intercambiar favores y servicios gratuitamente. La castuza iba a cobrar impuestos a su p*** madre.


----------



## Acratador (30 Ago 2012)

Y por que no utilizáis un proxy para entrar en las casas de apuestas extranjeras...


----------



## Indignado (30 Ago 2012)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo primero de todo, saber que terreno se pisa
> 
> Pueblos Abandonados | Todos han oído hablar de ellos, pocos sabrían ubicarlos en el mapa,.



Pueblos a 90mil euros , a repartir entre cuantos? 

Me pido el castillo )


----------



## Desi (30 Ago 2012)

Indignado dijo:


> Y quien imparte esas clases ? :
> 
> Alguna idea de zona de España para este experimento?



Yo puedo dar clases de inglés, alemán y holandés...


----------



## burbujadetrufas (30 Ago 2012)

Joder con un millón largo de pisos vacíos para décadas y ¿quereis ia a okupar una aldea abandonada hace décadas en mitad de la nada?; ¿no sería más sencillo okupar (idealmente comprar por tres tapas de yogur) una urbanización a medio acabar?; tiene que haber sitios con posibilidades por ahí... una vivienda techada se puede transformar en nave ganadera o lugar de cultivo de hongos por cuatro perras... es una idea...


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

Acabo de tener una conversación por privado con un forero interesado en el tema y que vive en un país de seres de luz.

Hemos llegado a la conclusión que ni siquiera necesitamos el tema del juego on line para hacer buenos negocios.

Creemos que el concepto de primera GRANJA TOTALMENTE INTERNETIZADA del mundo es suficiente para ganar pasta a saco. 

1. Apadrinar desde hortalizas hasta huevos de gallina. Cuando los noruegos, ingleses, suecos, alemanes, etc... viajen a España en verano, solo tienen que recogerlo. O se lo enviamos a sus seres queridos, como un regalo totalmente original.

Se puede hacer hasta Packs de apadrinamiento: Apadrina tu sangría ( un naranjo, un limonero y una cepa), o tu tortilla de patatas ( tu gallina, tu olivo y tus patatas...). Cuando vengas a España, te estarán esperando...

De ahí a montar un hotel-restaurante donde comes lo que has apadrinado hay solo un pasito ( para Zhu de, un pasito financiero )

2. Apadrinar cepas de uva, y recibir por correo en sus fríos países unas preciosas botellas de vino español con su nombre personalizado.

3. Apadrinar incluso cerdos ibéricos, provistos de webcam en sus lomos !!!, para asegurarse en unos meses unos jamones pata negra magníficos.

4. Una vez se ha cogido la experiencia necesaria ( dos años ) , ofrecerse a las empresas alimentarias de los diferentes subsectores como una empresa consultora de venta y "apadrinamiento" por Internet....

Atención: VENTAJA COMPETITIVA : Incrementar tu nicho. Tus productos en un supermercado que se llama MUNDO.


¿Qué os parece?....

Seguimos con las aportaciones de la peña...


----------



## vico (30 Ago 2012)

La mejor iniciativa desde que estoy en este foro. Cuente conmigo y con mi experiencia en seguridad y cria de animales de granja.
Mi enhorabuena a The Ignorant.


----------



## Jaime2011 (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Acabo de tener una conversación por privado con un forero interesado en el tema y que vive en un país de seres de luz.
> 
> Hemos llegado a la conclusión que ni siquiera necesitamos el tema del juego on line para hacer buenos negocios.
> 
> ...



tu mente esta en pleno orgasmo....cuando te relajes veras que es poco viable.
Dudo de que funcione, y si en algún momento funcionase los gigantes de la distribución y las cooperativas os iban a destrozar.
En cualquier caso si es tu sueño adelante!,


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

Jaime2011 dijo:


> tu mente esta en pleno orgasmo....cuando te relajes veras que es poco viable.
> Dudo de que funcione, y si en algún momento funcionase los gigantes de la distribución y las cooperativas os iban a destrozar.
> En cualquier caso si es tu sueño adelante!,




¿ y qué tal un orgasmo de 100 mentes?....

En el momento en que funcionase, deberíamos mutar, porque ocurre lo que usted comenta...

Sin embargo, ¿se imagina a algún amigo del creador de Facebook diciéndole lo mismo en aquel momento orgasmático?... "Si esto funciona, Vodafone y Google te destrozarían..."

La utopía es necesaria. Porque aunque no exista, el perseguirla nos empuja a movernos.


----------



## PP$OE (30 Ago 2012)

Pues a mi lo de ganar pasta haciendo clics (casinos o lo que sea) me mola más que deslomarse a cultivar pepinos. 

El falansterio del siglo XXI podría ser parecido al del gordaco de megaupload , yo es que soy seguidor de Lafargue


----------



## jolu (30 Ago 2012)

Me iba a apuntar, pero cuando he visto que no hay chichis y se ha sumado Vlad he preferido crear una propia con Marlo y las gorditas del foro.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

Los camaradas de la Dulce Francia ya llevan años en ello:

Los neorruralistas asustan a Sarkozy - Público.es


----------



## The ignorant (30 Ago 2012)

jolu dijo:


> Me iba a apuntar, pero cuando he visto que no hay chichis y se ha sumado Vlad he preferido crear una propia con Marlo y las gorditas del foro.




¿ no hay chichis? Ya hay foreras que se ofrecen a dar clases de inglés, ruso,y....francés.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Ago 2012)

Me gustaría......pero así sin meditarlo no lo veo......PERO.......

Muchos me ayudásteis a montar la 1ª Conferencia de economia, a crear C/B y a difundir economía.
Incluo otros habéis creado otro foro.
Se puede hacer mucho desde Internet.

Os apoyo completamente y ofrezco parte de mis vacaciones para arreglar, construir o dar clases en mis especialidades.

Ofrezco la Coop. agrícola que ha creado mi hermano ( si sobrevive más tiempo esta y es factible) para distribuir productos que puedan tener salida cerca de Barna.

Ofrecemos la radio C/B y difusión de videos, para hacer directos o grabaciones del proyecto.

Falta especificar un poco más y poner la cuenta cuando esto avance.

Por último.......donde hay que poner el dinero.


PD: En vaya lío te has metido .....ánimo.


----------



## elmegaduque (30 Ago 2012)

--A ver, que me parece a mi que aquí se están confundiendo los pueblos auténticamente abandonados (el casco urbano abandonado, y también las tierras que lo sustentanban), con símplemente cascos urbanos abandonados.

--Y parece lo mismo pero no lo es.

--En el segundo caso, las tierras están ocupadas (con dueño), y suelen ser los que todavía tienen algún tipo de acceso vial.
--En el primer caso, no existen conexiones viales ni energéticas, y la explotación de sus terrenos se abandonó por dejar de ser rentables económicamente por dichos motivos.

--Pero como procedentes de un entorno urbano, no estamos dispuestos a renunciar a según qué cosas, y de lo primero que hablamos es del interné, de paneles solares, molinillos....en fin.

--¿Por qué no somos más realistas y hablamos de arar, sembrar, regar (vaya, los abandonados son de secano), sacar el ganado a pastar, la matanza del cuto, hacer morcillas....en cómo afrontar un invierno en el monte sin calefacciones, cagar en el corral para que las gallinas lo aprovechen...


----------



## Entrance (30 Ago 2012)

Si puede ser, me pido encargarme de los conejos.....siento cierta fascinación por ellos, los haria mimitos, rasuraria...etc.


----------



## TheNeighbor (30 Ago 2012)

No quería extenderme mucho, siento la longitud.
----------------------------------------------

Aunque quizá ud. falle en las formas bajo mi punto de vista, su idea está bien enfocada.
Habría que ir de abajo hacia arriba, o mejor dicho, ver el objetivo y deshacer el camino hasta llegar al punto de partida.

El horario y planificación de las actividades cuanto menos es un poco extraño a mi criterio, pero bueno, es una idea.

El tema de los idiomas, es interesante, pero yo voy un paso más allá. En vez de dar clases de juegos online y demás milongas, - lo siento, para mí lo son - prefiero organizar estrategicamente a gente con conocimientos multidiciplinares para dedicarse a varios frentes. 

Me explico: 

Primeramente es necesario dotar al "pueblo" -- que bien no tiene que ser propiamente un pueblo, podría ser una parcela grande, un caserío... hay alternativas -- de infraestructuras básicas tales como acceso a la energía, agua potable y alimentos.

Para estas tareas será necesario gente que trabaje y tenga conocimientos en la materia, tanto en agricultura como en ingeniería.

Una vez superado esto, hay que dotar de internet, y un pueblo como el que ud. propone, el acceso a 
servicios de calidad no es cosa trivial, al igual que el acceso a servicios de urgencia. (Por eso están abandonados)

Por otro lado tema de apadrinamientos y webcams, son muy _de gran hermano_, podría funcionar por un tiempo pero no lo veo o no lo quiero ver sinceramente --sería otra burbuja--. 

Ahora bien, lo que si veo es que gente con carreras y conocimientos en nuevas tecnologías -- desde físicos, matemáticos, ingenieros, médicos, biólogos, economistas, contables,ect... -- se agrupara para dedicarse a investigar y crear desde productos hasta soluciones que se pueden exportar a fuera; desde máquinas industriales, aplicaciones de nuevos paradigmas, soluciones software/hardware personalizados hasta métodos de cultivo, optimización de recursos o nuevos modelos sociales.

Otro punto que ud. olvida, es que somos seres sociales, por un tiempo estaríamos bien confinados, pero creo que el estar siempre con la misma gente, mismas ideas y mismo entorno, puede mermar el asunto.

Aún así, disponemos mejor que nunca en la historia de la humanidad acceso a la información gratuita, actual y colaborativa, pero aún seguimos viendo el dedo que apunta a la luna. 

Personalmente, aunque no deba decirlo, estoy iniciando un proyecto colaborativo de estas características, -- sin la parte de ganadería autosuficiencia, y con la libertad de poder cambiar de entorno -- somos pocos, aún la gente no ha comenzado a despertar, pero al igual que dedico un par de horas al día a entrenar,salir,hacer deporte, se puede dedicar tiempo a pasar un rato en grupo proponiendo ideas que llevar a cabo en conjunto. Las ideas se publican en un foro, offshore y privado, sin temporalidad, cuando a uno le salen, y en el momento que alguna cuaja para todos, se ataca. Ideas hay muchísimas ya.

El C(I+D+i) lo llamo yo, donde C es Colaboración/Colaborativo.

Saludos.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

Una página interesante sobre el movimiento neorrural

Ecoaldeas Aldea Feliz - Página Jimdo de nuevaconciencia


----------



## Intruso (30 Ago 2012)

A mi me parece buena idea.

Pero como en general me caéis todos mal (nada personal, pero unos por una cosa, otros por otra), pues creo que voy a pasar.

Que lo paseis bien, y dormid con un ojo abierto que un hombre en la cama, es un hombre en la cama....


----------



## +18 (30 Ago 2012)

¿Pero esto es serio?

La mejor forma es parasitando al sistema, si se trata de organizarse al margen de la sociedad y ser autosuficientes; chungo, chungo


----------



## darkorex (30 Ago 2012)

Buff, no creo que participe en esto ni de coña, pero la efervescencia de estas páginas es contagiosa.

No me queda más que desear muchísima suerte, siemrpe y cuando no puteeís a nadie (aparte de "aprovecharse" de internautas vagos que prefieren pagar 20 euros a recoger las 5000 moneditas del farmville )


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> El proyecto consiste en la convivencia de unas 100 personas (ambos sexos) y foreros de Burbuja.info , en un conjunto de casas que pertenezcan a un pueblo con problemas de despoblación.
> 
> La estancia incluirá:
> 
> ...



Joder, llevo semanas pensando en algo parecido

Una comunidad mas o menos pequeña y basicamente autosuficiente (lo cual incluye paneles fotovoltaicos, geotermia, huerto y esas cosas, claro?

¿Donde me apunto?


----------



## darkorex (30 Ago 2012)

Acabo de ver mencionado en otro hilo la novela Cenital, de Emilio Buesa. Grosso modo va de un grupo de "profetas" (informados) que ante la inminencia del peak oil (sustituye aqui si quieres por "hasta los huevos del mundo moderno") fundan lo que parece ser un falansterio.

Lo digo por si pueda interesar para coger ideas de lo que hacer o no hacer (no tengo más idea sobre la novela, pero me parece muy interesante, a ver si la consigo)


----------



## Llewellyn (30 Ago 2012)

¿Hace falta algún carpintero ebanista con maquinaria y herramientas?


----------



## Unoqueva (30 Ago 2012)

No se como de puestos estáis en este tema, pero voy a comentar algunas cosas básicas.

Lo primero, mejor que un pueblo abandonado es un buen terreno de unas cuantas de hectáreas, con casa ya construida y pozo propio. Y que a ser posible, disponga de mas terrenos anexos que también estén a la venta.

Hacerse con un pueblo puede ser una tarea muy complicada, por el tema administrativo y la inversión necesaria para luego adecuarlo es demasiado grande.

Por otro lado, si uno se plantea un tipo de proyecto de estas características, hay tres nombres básicos a tener en cuenta.

- Masanobu Fukuoka.

- Bill Mollison.

- Mike Reynolds.

Lo mejor es empaparse bien de sus ideas y sus obras.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

Interesante artículo de Eroski sobre comprar pueblos abandonados:

Pueblo pequeño en venta: ¿qué se compra en realidad? [Pag. 1 de 2] | EROSKI CONSUMER

y otro

Compra y rehabilitación de pueblos abandonados


----------



## barborico (30 Ago 2012)

Yo me ofrezco para dar clases de poker online. Ya gané mis dineros (cuando podías jugar con cualquiera del mundo). Ahora con las .es no se como estará la cosa, pero cuando jugaba yo pocos peces españoles veía. Aun así si te pones sí que puedes ganar.


----------



## Skabnek (30 Ago 2012)

Hablais de paneles solares, animales,pc´s y demas infraestructura como si nada, y todo lleva su mantemiento y logistica, mas el hecho de transportarlo, mas la tremenda inversion que hay que hacer al principio.

100 personas es una dimensión brutal para empezar eso de la nada, seria mucho mejor 10 y 10, obligatoriamente tendría que haber mujeres en las misma o mas proporción de hombres por que si no vais a acabar dando por culo o acercándoos al puticlub mas cercano o como bien han dicho somos seres sociales no podéis encerraros en plan autista por que acabareis deshaciéndoos


----------



## Unoqueva (30 Ago 2012)

Skabnek dijo:


> 100 personas es una dimensión brutal para empezar eso de la nada, seria mucho mejor 10 y 10



En esto tienes toda la razón. De hecho, es mas fácil que un proyecto de este tipo lo saquen adelante un grupo muy reducido de personas (de 2 a 10) que grupos mas numerosos.

Es muy difícil poner a 100 tios (y tias...) de acuendo en algo de estas características. XD


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Ago 2012)

Skabnek dijo:


> Hablais de paneles solares, animales,pc´s y demas infraestructura como si nada, y todo lleva su mantemiento y logistica, mas el hecho de transportarlo, mas la tremenda inversion que hay que hacer al principio.



Las cosas se puedne ir haciendo poco a poco

Ademas de que para la instalcion, mantenimiento y demas ya estariamos nosotros. Igual que para el huerto, por ejemplo

Lo principal que tiene un ser humano es su capacidad de aprender y su fuerza de trabajo, con eso haces lo que quieras

Lo importante es tener una fuente de alimento. Y eso se consigue con un huerto, unas gallinas, unos conejos y poco más, a partir de ahi... lo que quieras

Seria interesante tener acceso a un pozo (de lo contrario el agua habria que comprarla o ir a buscarla a una fuente), y establecer un sistema de recogida de aguas pluviales (con depositos o temas por el estilo)

Tambien es importante el tema de los deshechos organicos (hay que hacer fosas septicas) y los residuos varios, con la huerta y los animales se soluciona el tema de residuos organicos, el resto habria que quemarlo en un horno fabricado a tal efecto.

Obviamente al principio se va a necesitar dinero (aunque no tanto como pensais algunos), pero luego se puede ir ganando dinero. ya sea trabajando en los pueblos de alrededor (en desbroce de fincas, viñas, etc...) O bien vendiendo el genero que se produce en la huerta (incluso a traves de internet)

Habria que establecer una especie de "caja comun" donde todos puseramos parte de nuestros beneficios (yo, por ejemplo, puedo trabajar desde alli, gano dinero, y pongo ese dinero en la caja comun)

Pero todo es ponerse


----------



## chudire (30 Ago 2012)

Yo me encargo de redactar el proyecto y de hablar con fundaciones interesadas en patrocinar este tipo de proyectos. También tengo acceso a los mejores investigadores en historia de la utopía que han visto/ leído de todo. Quiero decir, que me apunto en cuanto vea el pueblo.


----------



## Thom son (30 Ago 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Otra idea.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que si se abre una pagina web explicando el proyecto, en varios idiomas, y pidiendo donativos desinteresados, habra gente, por supuesto españoles lo dudo, que donara algo simplemente por simpatia con la idea.
> 
> Igual no se consigue mucho, pero es algo que no requiere esfuerzo y seguro que hay peña que dona pasta para estas cosas, sobre todo anglosajones, que suelen molarles este tipo de cosas.




¿A qué cuenta dice que hay que enviar el dinero?

¿Podemos ya apadrinar a un pollo y ponerle nombre?

Respóndannos que estamos en ascuas.

PD: ¡Aaaaaaah, la vuelta a la comuna, ahora en versión tecnológica, qué emociones tan fuertes nos esperan!


----------



## El Mano (30 Ago 2012)

¿Un falansterio es un campo de falos?


----------



## Sealand (30 Ago 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Joder, llevo semanas pensando en algo parecido
> 
> Una comunidad mas o menos pequeña y basicamente autosuficiente (lo cual incluye paneles fotovoltaicos, geotermia, huerto y esas cosas, claro?
> 
> ¿Donde me apunto?



Aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes.html


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Ago 2012)

Thom son dijo:


> PD: ¡Aaaaaaah, la vuelta a la comuna, ahora en versión tecnológica, qué emociones nos esperan!



Donde ud ve "comuna" yo veo "pueblo"

El pueblo es el sistema de organizacion mas perfecto que se puede tener (con sus defectos y sus virtudes).

Cuanto mas grande es una sociedad, mas desconectado se encuentra el individuo de las decisiones que se toman mas arriba y que rigen su vida


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

Por lo que he leido hasta ahora, no se recomienda comprar el pueblo por problemas burocráticos, lo mas conveniente seria adquirir los inmuebles necesarios para los componente de la ¿Comuna,contubernio,granja colectica? en un pueblo determinado, habitado o no. Se me ocurre que para tomar contacto los auténticamente interesados, podriamos empezar por montar una especie de campus parti en miniatura en algun pueblo habitado por unos dias, para poner en común ideas, vamos.


----------



## Perchas (30 Ago 2012)

Podemos poner a disposición del grupo con ciertas condiciones un caserón Urbano de 1700 m2, 60 años de antigüedad, edificación de ladrillo, en un pueblo cercano a Madrid, 80 km, con agua corriente del pueblo y dos pozos, el agua está a rebosar, LUZ monofásica y trifásica, Internet, colegio, etc. etc, justo al lado, está la casa que alberga el ambulatorio de la Seg Social.

Incluye una Casa de dos pisos, el piso superior está diáfano, cercada con Tapial en todo su perímetro, con calefacción, Bodega de 60 Hectolitros, caballerizas, corral de ovejas, criadero de aves, a la espera de varios paneles solares Fotovoltaicos, térmicos de tubos de vacío y un molino eléctrico.

Por un alquiler simbólico y ciertas condiciones legales, para proteger la propiedad. y sobre todo para que se mantenga en buen uso.

Nuestros hijos están fuera y creo que de momento no la necesitaran, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## holgazan (30 Ago 2012)

Walden Dos.

http://www.franjamoradapsico.com.ar/home/descargas/libros/skinner/B. F. Skinner - Walden dos.pdf


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Ago 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Podemos poner a disposición del grupo con ciertas condiciones un caserón Urbano de 1700 m2, 60 años de antigüedad, edificación de ladrillo, en un pueblo cercano a Madrid, 80 km, con agua corriente del pueblo y dos pozos, el agua está a rebosar, LUZ monofásica y trifásica, Internet, colegio, etc. etc, justo al lado, está la casa que alberga el ambulatorio de la Seg Social.
> 
> Incluye una Casa de dos pisos, el piso superior está diáfano, cercada con Tapial en todo su perímetro, con calefacción, Bodega de 60 Hectolitros, caballerizas, corral de ovejas, criadero de aves, a la espera de varios paneles solares Fotovoltaicos, térmicos de tubos de vacío y un molino eléctrico.
> 
> ...



Eso seria cojonudo

Al ser cerca de Madrid yo al principio no podria ir permanentemente, pero puedo ir fines de semana y puentes largos a echar una mano con lo que haga falta

Y colaborar desde fuer el resto del tiempo en todo lo que se pueda


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Ago 2012)

Yo os apadrino un conejo, pero sólo puede comer zanahoria, si no, no vale bien.

Me gusta vuestra jerga, sí señor.


----------



## Unoqueva (30 Ago 2012)

En este vídeo... y en el resto de vídeos del canal. Pueden verse los pasos que ha seguidos esta familia (más o menos) para tener una casa autosuficiente.

Permacultura en México - Mini-Granja familiar TIERRAMOR #1 - YouTube


No es algo ni difícil, ni muy costoso. Eso si, requiere esfuerzo y una buena planificación.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Ago 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Podemos poner a disposición del grupo con ciertas condiciones un caserón Urbano de 1700 m2, 60 años de antigüedad, edificación de ladrillo, en un pueblo cercano a Madrid, 80 km, con agua corriente del pueblo y dos pozos, el agua está a rebosar, LUZ monofásica y trifásica, Internet, colegio, etc. etc, justo al lado, está la casa que alberga el ambulatorio de la Seg Social.
> 
> Incluye una Casa de dos pisos, el piso superior está diáfano, cercada con Tapial en todo su perímetro, con calefacción, Bodega de 60 Hectolitros, caballerizas, corral de ovejas, criadero de aves, a la espera de varios paneles solares Fotovoltaicos, térmicos de tubos de vacío y un molino eléctrico.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso:

Como sé que hablas en serio y te conozco un poco.

Ya podéis empezar a hacer una reunión.

THE IGNORANT, se te acumula la faena.....y ya te decía yoooooo


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Ago 2012)

buscopiso dijo:


> lo que no entiendo es tanta inquietud con el tema de la financiación, si la mitad de los foreros de burbuja.info postean a sueldo de los partidos políticos... coge a 99 de esos y que te mantengan



Bromas aparte, la financiacion al principio es basica

Ponte en el mejor de los supuestos, que la idea se materialice en la finca de Perchas:

- Necesitas dinero para los primeros meses de alquiler
- Poner algunas camas o acondicionar estancias que sea neceario (para lo cual habria que comprar cemento, herramientas, etc...)
- Utiles de labranza
- Animales
- Empezar pagando la luz hasta ser autosufcientes en la medida de lo posible
- Comida para los primeros meses hasta que la huerta empiece a dar sus frutos
- Gasolina para un tractor y una furgoneta.

Por eso habria que hacer una "caja comun"


----------



## Vercingetorix (30 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Como sé que hablas en serio y te conozco un poco.



¿Que tal por messenger?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Ago 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> ¿Que tal por messenger?



De momento me mantego al margen, colaboro un poco.
Igual que C/B también estoy un poco al margen.

Tengo algún proyecto para año y medio, pero tenéis todo mi apoyo.


----------



## Thom son (30 Ago 2012)

Hablando en serio. Desde luego quien esté mano sobre mano, no tenga ninguna otra cosa y esté soltero... ¿qué puede perder? El cooperativismo bien entendido debería ser una vía a no descartar en un país donde la gente no va a tener escapatoria posible por la imprevisión, la incuria y el abandono de la casta. Y la vuelta a la tierra debería ser un escape hasta subvencionado para los proyectos viables que, sin duda, aparecerían. Pero lo del casino tesnológico con apadrinamiento de pollos mas o menos virtuales... "ma desarmao".


----------



## ME CAGO EN EL EURO (30 Ago 2012)

algunos critican el fascismo de algunos foreros, y aquí todos palman con las orejas que se pueda obtener ganancias desvalijando a otros al poker, nada mas honrado que eso...

algunos de los que le bailan la gracia, debieran concertar una visita guiada con un ludopata, para que les cuente como acabo asi...

ah ya, que vosotros no caeréis en eso...ok ok.

curiosamente varios comunistas le rien la gracia... y okupas también.. lo que sea con no dar palo...

seguiré con mi fascismo que me va mejor.


----------



## Unoqueva (30 Ago 2012)

ME CAGO EN EL EURO dijo:


> algunos critican el fascismo de algunos foreros, y aquí todos palman con las orejas que se pueda obtener ganancias desvalijando a otros al poker, nada mas honrado que eso...
> 
> algunos de los que le bailan la gracia, debieran concertar una visita guiada con un ludopata, para que les cuente como acabo asi...
> 
> ...



Me parece a mi que de lo que menos se esta hablando en el hilo es de lo del poker, pero bueno cada uno con lo suyo ::


----------



## Sealand (30 Ago 2012)

Entonces, ¿va la cosa en serio? ¿va a haber quedada? Yo estoy con un pie fuera de España ya pero me gustaría contribuir de alguna manera a materializar el proyecto.


----------



## Indignado (30 Ago 2012)

Thom son dijo:


> Pero lo del casino tesnológico con apadrinamiento de pollos mas o menos virtuales... "ma desarmao".



A mi tambien : , el proyecto debe buscar la autosuficiencia frente al negro futuro que nos viene y no hablar de pollos con webcam


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (30 Ago 2012)

¿Algo por Cataluña?


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Ago 2012)

Intruso dijo:


> A mi me parece buena idea.
> 
> Pero como en general me caéis todos mal (nada personal, pero unos por una cosa, otros por otra), pues creo que voy a pasar.
> 
> Que lo paseis bien, y dormid con un ojo abierto que un hombre en la cama, es un hombre en la cama....



Sé que lo ha dicho con un poco de guasa, pero tiene mucha razón. Es difícil convivir con desconocidos y más aun cuando casi ninguno tiene mucha idea de vivir en el campo. Son muchas las incomodidades y no todos se llevan bien a lo largo de los días. Estas cosas hay que tomarlas despacito.

Por cierto, la palabra falansterio proviene de la comunidad en falange:

Falansterio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Falansterios, o falanges, es como se denominaba a las comunidades teorizadas por el socialista utópico francés Charles Fourier. Se fundaban en la idea de que cada individuo trabajaría de acuerdo con sus pasiones y no existiría un concepto abstracto y artificial de propiedad, privada o común.

[editar] Comunidad 
Falansterio en Monmouth County, NJ, EE.UU. 
Interior de Falansterio 
Casa de la maternidad en Puebla, México, inspirado en el falansterio utópico de Charles Fourier. 
El inmueble de Puebla, edificado por el arquitecto Eduardo Tamariz Almendaro sirvió para un objetivo muy diferente al destinado por Fourier.Los falansterios son comunidades rurales autosuficientes, que serían la base de la transformación social. Los falansterios se crearían por acción voluntaria de sus miembros y nunca deberían estar compuestos por más de 1.600 personas, que vivirían juntas en un edificio con todos los servicios colectivos. Todas las personas serían libres de elegir su trabajo, y lo podrían cambiar cuando quisieran.

Charles Fourier, más que ningún otro socialista utópico, trató de resolver todos los problemas de la sociedad mediante la construcción de un elaborado sistema de organización social, en el que toda persona, actividad o cosa ocupaba por anticipado un lugar bien determinado. Fourier partía de la creencia de que el ser humano es intrínsecamente bueno, porque es depositario de una armonía natural que refleja la armonía del universo. El problema estaba en la sociedad existente, que impedía el desarrollo completamente libre de las cualidades del ser humano. Para resolverlo planteó la construcción de una rígida comunidad liberadora: el falansterio. El falansterio era la unidad social mínima, reunía a unas 1.000 personas, disponía de tierras para agricultura y para diversas actividades económicas, para viviendas y para una gran casa común. Todo estaba reglado, todo debía seguir un orden muy particular, incluso el amor y el sexo. Todo estaba pensado para una vida cómoda y con el mayor placer. Las personas trabajarían en función de su capacidad y recibirían en función de sus necesidades; así pues, una persona joven trabajaría más que una persona anciana y ésta recibiría más porque tiene un mayor número de necesidades que la persona joven.

Fue el modelo en el que se inspiraron las comunas hippies.

[editar] RealidadEn la práctica, sin embargo, sólo hubo una experiencia de falansterio en Francia y fracasó inmediatamente; además, hubo otra experiencia en España, promovida por Joaquín Abreu en Jerez de la Frontera. En Europa la importancia del fourierismo declinó rápidamente, pero en Norteamérica tuvo una buena acogida y gozó de cierto prestigio intelectual. La idea de una forma de vida cooperativa resultó atractiva para mucha gente en una época de depresión económica. En poco tiempo se crearon entre 40 y 50 falansterios, aunque sólo tres sobrevivieron más de dos años. El más exitoso fue el llamado North American, que se disolvió después de un aparatoso incendio que acabó con sus bienes. Como en el caso de las comunidades owenitas, el fracaso de estos falansterios, más allá de sus dificultades intrínsecas, se debió a su rápido crecimiento, que atrajo en poco tiempo a gran cantidad de personas poco preparadas y aún menos comprometidas. En la República Argentina, Jean Joseph Durando estableció en 1857 un falansterio en terrenos donados por el hacendado Luis Hughes, en lo que se llamó Colonia San José en Hughes, cerca de Colón, provincia de Entre Ríos. La formaban 530 inmigrantes suizos,saboyanos y alemanes. Durando, un personaje con gran poder de sugestión y penetración psicológica que había nacido en el cantón de Valais, logró una comunidad rural con adelantos tecnológicos y autosuficiente hasta su muerte en 1916, derrumbándose posteriormente.




¿Están seguros de que quieren vivir en un edificio con otra gente a la que no conocen de nada y que no tiene experiencia de trabajar en el campo? Y además sin ningún presupuesto.

Piénsenlo. Yo creo que tiene más fututo la idea de comunidades autosuficientes pero en el que las familias sean autónomas, independientes y libres.

Si no ¿quién va a poner las normas en el falansterio?

Piensen en las reuniones de la comunidad de vecinos y a eso súmenle el frío, la incertidumbre, la necesidad de intimidad, las dificultades inesperadas, el desconocimiento del medio... etc.

No es cualquier cosa. Hay que pensarse muy bien con quién va a pasar uno el transcurrir de su vida.

Les invito a todos a que visiten el hilo de las comunidades autosuficientes.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes.html

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Kalua (30 Ago 2012)

Al principio, temía que todo esto fuera el embrión de una secta... pero, no... y me alegro.

Este tipo de iniciativas deberían proliferar. Simplemente, por le hecho de que las metrópolis (que es donde vivimos mas de la mitad de la población mundial), por su estructura, organización y tantas otras cosas que van más allá de su plano físico, son más que insostenibles. Pero no voy a divagar más...


Llevo tiempo pensando, que un proyecto así debería intentarse vincular a algo de "denominación de origen". Quizás, el plano artesanal sea más factible que el de la "alimentación"; puesto que para esto último se necesitarían permisos burrocráticos. Aún así, contando con la experiencia de cooperativas... podría llegarse a hacer. 

Con todo, estaría bien basar parte de la economía del pueblo en algo artesanal como la alfarería, la forja, la carpintería, el vidrio o lo que sea. El producto de tal trabajo podría venderse vía internet. 

Si el problema es el aprendizaje... seguro que dentro de alguna red de intercambio de conocimientos, (que las hay) podemos encontrar gente con los conocimientos que requerimos como para que nos de el empujón inicial. Después, de manera autodidacta y con perseverancia se puede conseguir hacer buenas cosas...


Aún así, no se si sería mejor especializarse o diversificar la actividad del pueblo...



Ah, y otra cosa más... ¿tiene que ser en España? Por Rumanía hay terrenos buenos, bonitos y baratos.


----------



## Perchas (30 Ago 2012)

PP$OE dijo:


> Muchas gracias perchas :Aplauso: *¿hay terreno para huerta?*
> 
> Yo había entrado a este hilo medio en serio medio en broma, pero si se plantea bien creo que me apunto, puedo aportar algo de capital (unos pocos miles que no soy rico) y trabajo, no sé hacer nada en concreto pero soy manitas



Si hay terreno para hacerlo dentro del recinto, ideal para cultivos de ultima tecnología, para eso son los paneles térmicos. ademas es un pueblo donde echar una partida al mus es una obligación.

Intercambio con los huertanos, hay de sobra.

No olviden que desde esa casa se han criado toda una genereción familiar con casi autosuficiencia.

No olviden los servicios a los ancianos, ahí hay un buen nicho de negocio, hasta el punto que enfrente hay una finca urbana de 5000 m2 para construir una cooperativa de jubilados para autocuidarse, probablemente le demos un empujón a este proyecto.

Se me olvidaba , en la otra esquina de la plaza donde está la casa está La Forja a la antigua usanza aun funcionando.


----------



## Tagghino (30 Ago 2012)

En mi humilde opinión, creo que todo lo que planteáis no es mas que una utopía (eso si, muy chupiguay).

Simplemente pensad en cómo estáis planteando vuestra supervivencia, queréis obtener la mayoría de vuestros recursos del exterior (poker, apadrinando, negocios online, etc.), es decir "exportando", ¿os habéis preguntado de donde saldrá la pasta para que los "seres de luz" se las den a manos llenas?.

¿No os parece similar a lo que están haciendo los países (incluido España)?, es decir, reducir costes laborales para poder ser competitivos y exportar, pero en lo que no han caído es que TODOS lo están haciendo, con lo cual se están cargando todo el consumo mundial ¿acaso el "va a consumir su puta madre" sólo se aplica para los de la comuna?.

De la única forma que podría funcionar vuestra idea es siendo realmente autosuficientes, es decir, que TODOS vuestros recursos básicos sean obtenidos en la misma comuna y generar un excedente con el cual puedan comerciar y obtener otros bienes que os ayuden a ser más eficientes; es algo así como "primero currar duramente para comer y si sobra algo lo vendemos para poder tener internet".

Pero conseguirlo no es nada fácil, no es coser y cantar.

De otra manera no seréis mas que otra panda de vividores en busca chanchullos (incluyendo alguna subvención) dedicados a timar al prójimo (total, si es un ser de luz e inferior a nosotros da igual si lo estafo).

Poned los pies en el suelo y haceros una verdadera idea de lo que estáis hablando.


----------



## mareas (30 Ago 2012)

Ya faltaba este hilo en burbuja.

Mucho ánimo, que el camino no va a ser fácil. Y os seguiré de cerca por si puedo ofreceros alguna ayuda..


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Ago 2012)

Fine-Rusher dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión, creo que todo lo que planteáis no es mas que una utopía (eso si, muy chupiguay).
> 
> Simplemente pensad en cómo estáis planteando vuestra supervivencia, queréis obtener la mayoría de vuestros recursos del exterior (poker, apadrinando, negocios online, etc.), es decir "exportando", ¿os habéis preguntado de donde saldrá la pasta para que los "seres de luz" se las den a manos llenas?.
> 
> ...



Yo no quiero desanimar a nadie, sólo digo que hay que tener cautela. He participado en algún de este tipo y generalmente se vienen abajo por problemas de convivencia. No es fácil aguantar las manías de los otros. No es fácil, no digo que sea imposible, pero cuidado con hacerse demasiadas espectivas.

Hay que tener mucho respeto por los demás y mirando el entorno no veo que la gente respete de verdad lo que piense el otro.

Es mi opinión.


----------



## Kalevala (30 Ago 2012)

Por mi experiencia intentando organizar cosas democraticas os puedo decir que no funciona. Si intentas poner de acuerdo a todo el grupo es imposible. Aqui en el foro se puede ver que todo comentario tiene su critica por parte de alguien.

Ahora bien, si se junta un pequeño grupo (pequeño en intyernet puede ser de 100  ) sí se pueden ponerse de acuerdo en algo y empezar, que es lo más dificil.
Ellos ponen la pasta y las normas y el que quiera entrar que entre y el que no que se quede fuera. Hay muchas cosas que hay que comprar (paneles, herramientas, animales, etc) y que va a pasar si la cosa no va bien.


Hasta el post 86 no hay nada concreto, solo "ideas", bufff. 
Perchas ofrece algo concreto: un lugar donde empezar.

Y a partir de ahi hay que ver que se puede hacer y que no.

Suerte con el proyecto!


----------



## Unoqueva (30 Ago 2012)

Como ya se ha comentado, el tema de la convivencia es uno de los dos obstáculos en este tipo de empresas. El otro, es el capital inicial.

Si realmente os estáis planteando llevar a cabo este proyecto, yo aconsejaría copiar el modelo de Mike Reynolds. Podéis ver como montaron su comunidad en el documental "Garbage Warrior".

Eso de vivir todos juntos, comer todos juntos, dormir todos juntos... esta muy bien si eres una secta o es algo flower power de dos tardes. Pero para un proyecto serio y con vistas a perdurar, la intimidad y el espacio vital propio es indispensable XD

Y por otro lado, hay que olvidarse de cayenes, tetas de goma y mierdas similares. No es que uno que se plantee la autosuficiencia vaya a vivir mal, pero lo que hay que tener claro es que es otro tipo de vida.


----------



## juansev (30 Ago 2012)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para empezar, internet via satélite. ¿alguien tiene un par de milloncejos de euros sueltos para abrir boca? lo otro (el doblar el espinazo) valor, se le supone.



El internet vía satélite tiene un tiempo de respuesta (tiempo desde que haces click en algo, hasta que te llega la respuesta del servidor) de más de 2 segundos (por el tema de que pase por los satélites). Todo lo que sea en tiempo real (apuestas online, juegos, etc..), no se puede tratar vía satélite.


----------



## Kalua (30 Ago 2012)

Fine-Rusher dijo:


> De la única forma que podría funcionar vuestra idea es siendo realmente autosuficientes, es decir, que TODOS vuestros recursos básicos sean obtenidos en la misma comuna y generar un excedente con el cual puedan comerciar y obtener otros bienes que os ayuden a ser más eficientes; es algo así como "primero currar duramente para comer y si sobra algo lo vendemos para poder tener internet".



Autosuficientes... ¿100%? Eso es prácticamente imposible. Mejor no caer en el dogmatismo. Además, empezar directamente por la autosuficiencia es una locura... creo que sería más fácil pasar por una período de transición. Quizás, durante la época de construcción; ir trabajando (quien no tenga ahorros) a media jornada aquí y ahí para financiar el pueblo y para poder trabajar en el proyecto el resto del día...

En fin, para conseguir materializar una cosa así... creo que deberíamos plantearnos diversas fases, no ir directamente a la autosuficiencia 100%. 


Por cierto, para solucionar lo del capital inicial... se podría recurrir a unas cuotas mensuales. Creo que esto, además, tristemente refuerza el compromiso... En el caso de que se accediese a algo en alquiler, las cuotas, obviamente, deberían destinarse a cubrir el alquiler...


----------



## juansev (30 Ago 2012)

Yo no entro mucho en el perfil: pequeño pepito (hipoteca pequeña), con pareja,hijo y trabajo (soy informático, y ella gerocultora en paro), sin embargo, me parece una iniciativa estupenda. Me gustaría ponerme en contacto con los organizadores para ver si es posible apoyar económicamente o de cualquier otra forma a la propuesta, ya que me gustaría tener un plan B, por si realmente llega el mad-max o el guano, como muchos profetizan para este invierno. Lo de la mínima privacidad es esencial, y mejor aún la idea de tener casas de madera o prefabricadas, como en el famoso pueblo comunista de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme, y que se parece en mucho a la propuesta inicial. Sigo atento al hilo.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2012)

juansev dijo:


> El internet vía satélite tiene un tiempo de respuesta (tiempo desde que haces click en algo, hasta que te llega la respuesta del servidor) de más de 2 segundos (por el tema de que pase por los satélites). Todo lo que sea en tiempo real (apuestas online, juegos, etc..), no se puede tratar vía satélite.



No, yo solo lo sugeria ante un posible....

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bZNkLyQSZVg?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## coronel-leonel (30 Ago 2012)

Me interesa ¿donde me apunto?


----------



## raum (30 Ago 2012)

Un monton de personas desconocidas con diferentes formas de pensar y de entender la vida viviendo semi aisladas intentando desplumar guiris por internet y cultivando la tierra seguramente con un componente masculino superior al 80%? 

Francamente no creo que funcione. Los celos, las envidias y demas iban a surgir pronto y mas cuando la mayoria no tiene ni puta idea de que es una azada ni donde se conecta :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: ni lo que es caer muerto despues de un dia de trabajo pero de verdad. La falta de comodidades unido a los resentimientos que se irian creando harian que el proyecto se fuese al carajo pronto. La vida rural es muy dura para un urbanita, yo hago mis pinitos rusticos los fines de semana y parte de mis vacaciones y hay veces que acabo hasta los mismisimos. 

Si el proyecto se llevase a cabo y funcionase(con un par de años de funcionamiento valdria) me encantaria tener que tragarme mis palabras e incluso consideraria unirme(a mi novia no creo que le molase mucho) pero dudo mucho que sea asi.


----------



## raum (30 Ago 2012)

PP$OE dijo:


> Hoyga sr. raum, que no somos tan ignorantes, todo el mundo sabe que la azada funciona con wifi y con el programa adecuado cava sola



:XX::XX:, era una broma para quitar un poco de hierro al asunto. Tambien le digo que yo despues de 4 años de estar usandola a ratitos no se utilizarla correctamente. La tecnica que tienen muchos abuelos es impresionante, menos esfuerzo y mas rendimiento.


----------



## Bubble Boy (30 Ago 2012)

Este post me recuerda al de la cooperativa de vivienda de foreros... por cierto, ¿alguien sabe qué fue de ella?


----------



## Delta_Juliet (30 Ago 2012)

Indignado dijo:


> A mi tambien : , el proyecto debe buscar la autosuficiencia frente al negro futuro que nos viene y no hablar de pollos con webcam



www.pollosconwebcam.info ienso:

::::


----------



## davoskmon (30 Ago 2012)

<a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-130126bigbrotheriswa-7956293.html'><img src='http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_7956293130126bigbrotheriswa.jpg' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>

Ya tenéis logo para apadrina un pollo. 

Una variante es ponerles un día de sacrificio y si quieres salvarlo tienes que hacer un ingreso de tanto dinero. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Faunaovejuna (30 Ago 2012)

La azada funciona con tecnologia digital y tal jajajajaaja


----------



## Unoqueva (31 Ago 2012)

Kalua dijo:


> Autosuficientes... ¿100%? Eso es prácticamente imposible. Mejor no caer en el dogmatismo. Además, empezar directamente por la autosuficiencia es una locura... creo que sería más fácil pasar por una período de transición. Quizás, durante la época de construcción; ir trabajando (quien no tenga ahorros) a media jornada aquí y ahí para financiar el pueblo y para poder trabajar en el proyecto el resto del día...
> 
> En fin, para conseguir materializar una cosa así... creo que deberíamos plantearnos diversas fases, no ir directamente a la autosuficiencia 100%.
> 
> ...




Cuando se habla de autosuficiencia, supongo que todo el mundo hace referencia al tema energético y alimentario. Y ni aun así, se necesita algo de comercio o intercambio para ciertos bienes.

Intentar se autosuficiente al 100% en todos los aspectos es una locura que ni los amish hacen.

Para adquirir materiales es indispensable el comercio o trueque y lo más factible es usar dinero para ello, ya que no todo el mundo esta dispuesto a aceptar el trueque.

Y tienes mucha razón en lo que comentas, estas cosas es mejor hacerlas poco a poco, por un lado para ir adaptándose al cambio de paradigma y por otra, por la necesidad de recursos económicos para un proyecto similar.

Hay que tener en cuenta, que una vez te echas al monte, tu capacidad de generar dinero desaparece. Así que, o se tiene un buen fondo o hay que trabajar a tiempo parcial en algo, para mantener una fuente de ingresos.


----------



## +18 (31 Ago 2012)

Parasitar al sistema, usar las debilidades y las contradicciones del mismo; esa es la clave.


----------



## pepinox (31 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Interesados, podeis preguntar.



¿Se va a habilitar una cabaña para albergar mujeres de moral distraída? Lo considero importante.


----------



## Carlx (31 Ago 2012)

YO conozco un pueblo abandonado en mi concejo, en medio de las montañas a 30 minutos de la playa, .......

yuhhuuuu, como Heidi ¡¡


----------



## pechelle (31 Ago 2012)

Yo vivo en medio del campo y lo de criar animales y huertos si teneis previamete dinero y el pueblo abandonado junto con tierras para cultivo se puede hacer

Lo del Internet para tus pajas de chinofarmers te debes pensar que esto es madrid o algo... En mi caso es wimax (por radio) gracias a tener un repetidor por subvenciones de junta, Diputación y ayuntamiento en plena burbuja y epoca de derroche, ahora ni de coña te lo ponen, el precio es un robo y la velocidad 1mb de mierda... A un sitio de mala accesibilidad y donde seguramente no haya ni teléfono ya me diras tu lo que pones

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## raum (31 Ago 2012)

Partizan dijo:


> Muchas risas os estáis echando algunos a costa de este hilo. No nos reiremos tanto cuando el gasoil sea un recuerdo distante del pasado.
> 
> Vereis que bien, como nos va a tocar reemprender (y por ******** sin posibilidad de elección) el largo y penoso camino hacia el universo agrario de nuestros abuelos.



Yo mi camino al universo agrario lo emprendi hace ya 4 años, aunque si llegamos al mad max(es lo que usted dice no?) seguramente lo que me salve sean mis escasos conocimientos sobre armas.

Una cosa es tener un huerto para poder paliar las dificultades que vamos a pasar y otra "tirarse al monte" montando comuna hippy expolia guiris via internet.

Para lo que pretendeis hace falta mucho dinero,mucho trabajo y seguramente una mentalidad diferente.


----------



## Charlatan (31 Ago 2012)

yo me pido ser la bestia............


----------



## The ignorant (31 Ago 2012)

Charlatan dijo:


> yo me pido ser la bestia............



A mí también me ha venido a la cabeza esta película...El bosque.

Pero ellos son más tipo Amish... Intelectuales que en los años 70 renuncian al SXX y se instalan en el XVIII...

El falansterio Burbuja.info se inspira en el XVIII, pero pretende aprovechar también lo que ofrece el XXI.

Una patata es alimento.
Una vaca es alimento.
Un fish jugando al poker on line es alimento.
Un alemán enamorado de España y su gastronomía es alimento.


----------



## Apocalipse (31 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Internet supone un cambio RADICAL de paradigmas. La mayoría no somos conscientes de ello.
> 
> De hecho, la explosión de la red ha pillado en bragas hasta a los mejores filósofos, incluso a los prospectivistas más fiables.
> 
> ...



En USA (también en otros países) hay _hedge funds_ invirtiendo miles de millones de dolares en construir infraestructuras para que el _high frequency trading_ sea aún más rápido y poder anticiparse unas cuantas milésimas de segundo en sus operaciones. 

Si crees que 4 foreros despistados pueden competir con eso con una línea ADSL en una casa en el monte rodeada de cabras, vas listo.


----------



## Bubble Boy (31 Ago 2012)

¿y por qué no repoblar algo que ya esté construido? Si a un pueblo de 50 le sumas 100, ya sois mayoría.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2012)

raum dijo:


> :XX::XX:, era una broma para quitar un poco de hierro al asunto. Tambien le digo que yo despues de 4 años de estar usandola a ratitos no se utilizarla correctamente. La tecnica que tienen muchos abuelos es impresionante, menos esfuerzo y mas rendimiento.



Esa es otra, muchos de los foreros no habrán cogido una azada en su vida y, con eso, es muy difícil aguantar más de 5 minutos sin estar ahogado. Deberían buscar alguien que sepa usarla para que los enseñase.



Apocalipse dijo:


> En USA (también en otros países) hay _hedge funds_ invirtiendo miles de millones de dolares en construir infraestructuras para que el _high frequency trading_ sea aún más rápido y poder anticiparse unas cuantas milésimas de segundo en sus operaciones.
> 
> Si crees que 4 foreros despistados pueden competir con eso con una línea ADSL en una casa en el monte rodeada de cabras, vas listo.



ADSL con esta velocidad:


----------



## The ignorant (31 Ago 2012)

Apocalipse dijo:


> En USA (también en otros países) hay _hedge funds_ invirtiendo miles de millones de dolares en construir infraestructuras para que el _high frequency trading_ sea aún más rápido y poder anticiparse unas cuantas milésimas de segundo en sus operaciones.
> 
> Si crees que 4 foreros despistados pueden competir con eso con una línea ADSL en una casa en el monte rodeada de cabras, vas listo.




Cuando hablo de arbitrajismo, no solo me refiero a tradear. La red ha creado infinidad de oportunidades de arbitraje. Unas cuantas a modo de muestra:


1) Productos perecederos en supermercados. 

Se puede negociar con ellos la compra a un precio muy inferior al habitual , a tres, dos o un día de caducidad del producto.

Se recoge eficientemente y se revende en un nuevo concepto de supermercado, acorde con la crisis. Productos baratísimos a un día de caducidad. "SUPERMERCADOS YA".

Cuantos años crees que faltan en este país para que una idea así tenga éxito?

2) Portales para intercambio de pisos en vacaciones.

Nos informamos sobre la ciudad más habituada a esta práctica, sea Calcuta, Toronto o Sebastopol. Cogemos los avances más significativos y lo adaptamos a la legislación española.

Gestionas la web, cobras una prima que incluye el seguro en caso de daños.

En 2013 y 2014, familias que ya este año no han tenido dinero para irse de vacaciones podrían pasar unas semanas en otra ciudad de España, a cambio de ofrecer la suya.

¿A cuantos catalanes te crees que no les apetece pasar 5 días en Madrid, si no han de pagar el Hotel?

¿ Y madrileños con ganas de playa en Barcelona y alrededores?

¿cuanto, cuanto tiempo falta para que algún listo lo monte (seguramente un guiri espavilao)?

tú a innovar, a mantener, a servir....y a cobrar.

5 informáticos para montar la web.
5 expertos en márketing.
5 economistas.
5 analizando cómo funciona ese mercado en el mundo anglosajón.
5 dedicados al huerto y granja que mantendrá a los 25.

Y montamos el negocio más espectacular en turismo en España de los últimos 5 años.

Aquí una web anglosajona espavilada...

The Room Exchange Network Home

Que se jodan los hoteles a 100 euros la noche !!!! 

Eso sí, los hoteleros vendrán a ponernos una bomba 


Ideas hay muchas. Lo bueno de Internet es que permite pensar nuevas combinaciones entre elementos sin aparente relación, porque hace 10 años era imposible realizarlas. 

Un cambio de paradigma permite sacar tajada al que se adentra primero. Y en España no se adentra ni Dios


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Cuando hablo de arbitrajismo, no solo me refiero a tradear. La red ha creado infinidad de oportunidades de arbitraje. Unas cuantas a modo de muestra:
> 
> 
> 1) Productos perecederos en supermercados.
> ...



Me encanta la forma que tienes de exponer el tema.

Lastima que aqui la mitad tengan la boina "enrroscà".

Por supuesto que se puede vivir en el monte ganando pasta por internet.

La peña se cree que la civilizacion va a desaparecer o algo asi.


----------



## The ignorant (31 Ago 2012)

Como se ha apuntado antes, la autosuficiencia hay que considerarla en sentido amplio, no creo que queramos construir nuestros propios portátiles .

Necesitamos que algún forero experto en temas rurales, nos diga a ojo de buen cubero datos como los siguientes,

*Autosuficiencia para 100 personas*

1. _Alimentación animal._

Leche ¿cuantas vacas, ovejas, nabos (es broma)?

Carne ¿cuantos cerdos, ovejas, vacas, gallinas, conejos, patos?

Huevos ¿cuantas aves? 

Pienso y pastos ¿cual es el coste mensual de todo ello?

Veterinaria e inspecciones ¿cual es el coste mensual?

¿qué costes faltan?


2._Productos de la huerta._ 

¿cuantas hectáreas para...?

Legumbre.

Lechuga, tomate, zanahoria, puerro...etc.

Árboles frutales.

¿cual es el coste en compra, suministro de energía y 
cuidados (químicos)?

3. _Alojamiento._

¿cual es el coste real de montar y mantener, por ejemplo, 50 de estas?









...etc.


----------



## The ignorant (31 Ago 2012)

Por otra parte, estaría bien asegurarse de que el tiempo dedicado a la experiencia, sean 6 meses, 1 año o 5 si va de puta madre, no sea en balde.

Para ello, cada uno de los 100 podría realizar la aportación personal de enseñar a los demás cuales son sus maestrías laborales o personales, que todos tenemos.

No hace falta ser buen profesor, porque a todo se aprende. 

Yo mismo he sido profesor de Economía por un tiempo y puedo "enseñar a enseñar".

En mi caso por ejemplo, podría dar clases de SAP FINANZAS, que lo tengo bastante por la mano. De contabilidad, de inglés. Conozco chinos y alemanes que nos podrían dar clases de sus idiomas...

Otros interesados podrían postear cosas que saben hacer que podrían ser útiles a otros...

De modo que si vas a pasar un año en el falansterio, cuando acabes no solo te habrás deslomado en el huerto o dejado las pupilas en Internet, también si quieres, por ejemplo, te vas a ir sabiendo SAP (que va muy bien para encontrar curro en multinacionales), con un nivel de inglés mejor (enfocado a que te saques el first certificate), nociones de Chino o Alemán, y si realmente quieres, sabiendo crear y analizar una cuenta de resultados. 

Ahora imaginad eso multiplicado por 100, de los sectores más variopintos. 

A ello, añadir las formaciones en cultivos, cría de ganado, posicionamiento web, redes, etc...

Eso en el aspecto "material" de la experiencia.

En el plano emocional y espiritual, pues podéis imaginaros.

Por cierto, os dejo una web de apadrinamiento de ovejas...


Lamb Video Webcam


No parece que la web esté muy bien mantenida, y su equipo de Marketing debe llevar años de vacaciones...

¿véis como no es tan loco pensar que haya adolescentes americanos dispuestos a apadrinar conejos en España para que no nos los comamos  ?


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Como se ha apuntado antes, la autosuficiencia hay que considerarla en sentido amplio, no creo que queramos construir nuestros propios portátiles .
> 
> Necesitamos que algún forero experto en temas rurales, nos diga a ojo de buen cubero datos como los siguientes,
> 
> ...



Si el suelo no es urbanizable, no puedes colocar nada, ni casetas de madera ni siquiera caravanas.

Eso si, en madrid, si el terreno es de minimo 60k m2, si te dejan montar una casa del tamaño de un tanto por cien del terreno.

Si quieres montar una finca-granja tienes que comprar suelo urbanizable o bien comprarla montada.

Lo mejor es comprar una pequeña aldea, o bien la granja ya montada, y eso vale pasta.

Otra opcion es alquilar un terreno con la casa en vez de comprarla.

Y sigo pensando que la opcion de ganar pasta por internet es validad, de hecho es el espiritu con el que se abrio este hilo.

Pasta por internet, y comida en el huerto.

Los que piensasn que no se puede hacer es por que no tienen ni zorra idea de lo que es internet, y de que en el futuro, casi todo se hara asi.


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2012)

Aqui hay dos vertientes.

Los que quieren montar una comuna primitiva esperando el fin del mundo, y los que quieren montar una comunidad que aproveche los avances de la sociedad, sin perder el contacto con ella, simplemente llevando un estilo de vida mas autosuficiente y relajado.

Los que pintais el tema de cuidar de la tierra como si estuviesemos en la epoca de l"los miserables" flipais un poco.

Tengo familiares con huerta, que solo se pasan los fines de semana a cuidarlas, y producen bastantes hortalizas, tomates, etc como para proveer a varias familias, sin mucho esfuerzo.

Hace un siglo se hacia todo natural, por eso costaba todo tanto y habia una baja productividad en el campo.

Con fertilizantes sinteticos se producen buenas cosechas con poco esfuerzo, no flipeis.

Otra cosa son los talibanes del ecologismo, que quieren cultivar zanahorias con sus propias heces.

Aunque se usen productos quimicos modernos, la comida de la huerta es cien veces mas sana que la que compras en el super (ya procesada).

Siempre vais a estar en contacto con mierda quimica, a traves del aire, del agua o de donde sea...una vida 100% natural es imposible.

Buscamos la autosuficiencia, no mundos utopicos imposibles.


----------



## Zarpín (31 Ago 2012)

Pillo sitio, que despues me pierdo para encontraros.
Mola la idea... a pulirla.:Aplauso:


----------



## pepinox (31 Ago 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Si el suelo no es urbanizable, no puedes colocar nada, ni casetas de madera ni siquiera caravanas.



Estás flipando. Si el suelo no es urbanizable, no puedes urbanizarlo, fin de la historia. Pero puedes perfectamente instalar un caravana o una caseta de madera sin cimientos, porque no estás urbanizando nada. Ahora, eso sí, no esperes que el ayuntamiento de lleve una acometida de agua corriente, que te haga una salida de aguas residuales, que te lleven cables de luz o que el cartero te vaya a repartir la correspondencia a domicilio.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (31 Ago 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Aqui hay dos vertientes.
> 
> Los que quieren montar una comuna primitiva esperando el fin del mundo, y los que quieren montar una comunidad que aproveche los avances de la sociedad, sin perder el contacto con ella, simplemente llevando un estilo de vida mas autosuficiente y relajado.
> 
> ...



Pero dependes de ellos y a la larga se acaba el petroleo. Hay otras maneras de poder cultivar sin los "dichosos" abonos quimicos, y lo mas importante, sostenible.


----------



## Zarpín (31 Ago 2012)

Mirad por aquí.
aldeas abandonadas.com
Por ejemplo...MUY CARA
Unica y exclusiva aldea en la Ribeira Sacra,ídeal para Ecoaldea para 21 familias, Residencias,etc.. - aldeas abandonadas.com
Mas normalita.
Impresionante Aldea,3 casas,anexos, y 18 há de terreno, solo 180.000
Curiosa, ideal mad max .... 
Teruel,Agrupación de Masias-Pueblo,Antigua Torre defensiva,con fincas,Agua,luz,ídeal,más de 1.000m2 construidos y 10 hás de terreno.Solo 400.000
De esta otra página tambien se puede sacar alguna idea.
Sales of rustic, rural, country and coastal houses in Galicia NW. Spain


----------



## The ignorant (31 Ago 2012)

Zarpín dijo:


> Mirad por aquí.
> aldeas abandonadas.com
> Por ejemplo...MUY CARA
> Unica y exclusiva aldea en la Ribeira Sacra,ídeal para Ecoaldea para 21 familias, Residencias,etc.. - aldeas abandonadas.com
> ...



Zarpin, 

de hecho, el forero perchas nos ha ofrecido ya una finca en madrid.

Si somos más de 30, podríamos mantener una reunión...


----------



## Vercingetorix (31 Ago 2012)

Un huerta da muchisima comida, es increible lo que se puede sacar en 1 o 2 hectareas

Los animales como los conejos o las gallinas se mantienen muy bien y tambien dan un buen sustento (huevos a punta pala para empezar)

Los cerdos dan algo mas de trabajo, pero con 4-5 cerdos, haces una matanza buena en Diciembre y tienes carne para todo el año para cantidad de personas (20-25 por lo menos). tambien se pueden comprar ya cebados (lo cual es aconsejable por ejemplo para el primer año).

Llevar algo asi no es muy costoso ni muy fatigoso. Obviamente hay que trabajar, pero con 4-5 horas diarias sobra (Perchas habia ofrecido un lugar que ya estaba acondicionado para estas cosas)

Para ingresar dinero en la comunidad se pueden realizar ventas por internet, realizar trabajos para los vecinos de la zona (desde desbrozarles una finca, a instalarles una lampara, o arreglarles un grifo, pasando por la vendimia, etc...).

Para empezar se puede formar una cooperativa y aportar una cantidad de dinero cada uno (por ejemplo, si somos 100 interesados, ponemos 500 euros cada uno y tenemos un 1% de la cooperativa cada uno). Y a partir de ahi se empieza a crecer

Como dije yo no podira ir alli a vivir (por motivos familiares9, pero puedo ir fines de semana a currar, hacer de comercial de las cosas que se vendan alli, etc...


----------



## Zarpín (31 Ago 2012)

Yo no podría, al menos de momento, tengo una vida muuuy complicada por temas de salud de familiares, pero toda la información que os pueda conseguir, sean enlaces o cualquier cosa util os la pasaré.
Creo que es muy buena idea, aunque habría que empezar de forma poco ambiciosa al principio, empezar por la supervivencia alimentaria que creo que puede ser lo mas "facil" al principio. Y empezar con poca gente, para ir poco a poco viendo como funciona la cosa. Despues ya ir ampliando la cosa según se vea como va el tema.


----------



## Gliese (31 Ago 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Las cosas se puedne ir haciendo poco a poco
> 
> Ademas de que para la instalcion, mantenimiento y demas ya estariamos nosotros. Igual que para el huerto, por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Mis planes eran similares a lo que aqui se plantea. Basicamente, salirse del sistema en comunidades pequeñas, autosuficientes.

En lo que respecta a los residuos: de los organicos se puede obtener biogas y abonos para la huerta. Con lo cual ya consigues parte de la energia que se necesita. Pero habria que contar tambien con placas y aerogeneradores.
El problema que aun no he podido resolver es el de los residuos de plastico, habria que ver que utilidad o reciclaje se puede lograr de ellos.

La idea es interesante, aunque pienso que deberian ser grupos mas pequeños, facilmente conectables por proximidad e internet, compartiendo informacion y demas materias.

Coincido con el forero que considera la posibilidad de C(I+D+i), me parece que habria tiempo y material humano como para emprender iniciativas que potencien una forma de vida distinta, con mejor aprovechamiento de los recursos naturales y humanos.


----------



## Vercingetorix (31 Ago 2012)

Yo tambien creo que la cooperativa, para ganar dinero, puede montarnegocios mas cotidianos, como puede ser una tienda on-line de electronica, o de ropa, o de cualquier cosa.

Somos muchos y seguro que conocemos buenos proveedors y tenemos el "know-how" suficiente para ganar un dinerito asi 8aunque al principio no sea mucho)

Yo puedo aportar experiencia y contactos fuera por si es necesario importar cosas de China o Alemania o UK


----------



## Perot lo lladre (31 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Como se ha apuntado antes, la autosuficiencia hay que considerarla en sentido amplio, no creo que queramos construir nuestros propios portátiles .
> 
> Necesitamos que algún forero experto en temas rurales, nos diga a ojo de buen cubero datos como los siguientes,
> 
> ...



Con 18-20ha tendria que ser suficiente, aunque dados los bajos conocimientos y que habria que crear excedentes, para no pasar hambre y poder pagar alguna factura. 30ha estaria bien son 3000m2 por persona que no seria muy tedioso de trabajar.


----------



## Un_elemento (31 Ago 2012)

Esta es una empresa más ambiciosa de lo que parece... La teoría es sencilla, como lo de los residuos orgánicos para combustible. Pero ¿quién se ncarga de recoger la mierda de los demás, por ejemplo?

¿Y las casas (baños, tuberías, cocinas, etc., etc., etc...)?

Si cuaja, a mí hasta podría interesarme. El problema es ese, que se materialice en el mundo físico desde el mundo de las ideas...


----------



## Unoqueva (31 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Como se ha apuntado antes, la
> Necesitamos que algún forero experto en temas rurales, nos diga a ojo de buen cubero datos como los siguientes.....



Toda esta información puedes obtenerla de esto libros:

- Permaculture: A Designer's Manual.

Permaculture: A Designer's Manual: Amazon.es: Bill Mollison, Andrew Jeeves: Libros en idiomas extranjeros


- Introduction to Permaculture.

http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-...8&qid=1346416872&sr=8-4&keywords=permaculture


- Guía práctica ilustrada. Horticultor autosuficiente.

Guía práctica ilustrada. Horticultor autosuficiente: Amazon.es: John Seymour: Libros


- Guía práctica ilustrada. Vida campo y horticultor autosuficiente.

Guía práctica ilustrada. Vida campo y horticultor autosuficiente: Amazon.es: John Seymour: Libros


En los links a los vídeos que he puesto en entradas anteriores tienes también mucha información al respecto.

Y respecto al tema de reses y otros animales de gran tamaño, es una historia. Mejor empezar por un huerto, unas gallinas y algún pato y de ahí ya ir ampliando. 

Y para aprender mas sobre esto, aconsejaria a los interesados intentar hacer un curso en el Instituto de Permacultura Monsant.

Instituto Permacultura Montsant

Una forma fácil y económica de tener un contacto real con este tipo de temas.


----------



## Zarpín (31 Ago 2012)

Algunas ideas.
http://con-cienciaecologica.org/images/VILLASol.pdf
!!!Granjas Integrales Autosuficientes (Manual)
Para irse haciendo una idea de por donde empezar.
Entre todo eso seguro que podremos sacar algo en límpio.


----------



## Vercingetorix (31 Ago 2012)

Un_elemento dijo:


> Esta es una empresa más ambiciosa de lo que parece... La teoría es sencilla, como lo de los residuos orgánicos para combustible. Pero ¿quién se ncarga de recoger la mierda de los demás, por ejemplo?
> 
> ¿Y las casas (baños, tuberías, cocinas, etc., etc., etc...)?
> 
> Si cuaja, a mí hasta podría interesarme. El problema es ese, que se materialice en el mundo físico desde el mundo de las ideas...



Opinop igual, esas cosas serian para mas adelante

Yo ese tipo de cosas me las plantearia a mas largo plazo

De momento ir empezando por cultivar un huerto, criar unos animales e ingresar dinero del exterior

Y funcionar de lo manera mas autosuficiente y eficiente posble, pero paso a paso y poco a poco


----------



## Un_elemento (31 Ago 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Opinop igual, esas cosas serian para mas adelante
> 
> Yo ese tipo de cosas me las plantearia a mas largo plazo
> 
> ...



¿Pero cómo vas a cultivar y criar animales, si no dispones de una vivienda in situ? Esa vivienda debería tener un sistema básico de higiene, a no ser que nos conformemos con un orinal y hacer hogueras...


----------



## Vercingetorix (31 Ago 2012)

Un_elemento dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo vas a cultivar y criar animales, si no dispones de una vivienda in situ? Esa vivienda debería tener un sistema básico de higiene, a no ser que nos conformemos con un orinal y hacer hogueras...



Hombre, yo hablo partiendo de la base de que Perchas ha ofrecido un caserio a 80 kms de Madrid, acondicionado para vivienda, para huerta e incluso para tener animales


----------



## Un_elemento (31 Ago 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Hombre, yo hablo partiendo de la base de que Perchas ha ofrecido un caserio a 80 kms de Madrid, acondicionado para vivienda, para huerta e incluso para tener animales



Ah, bueno... Pero deberían salir más viviendas, digo yo, no sé...


----------



## raum (31 Ago 2012)

Partizan dijo:


> Hablo de *peak oil*, mad max no es más que una película. Muchos os lo seguís tomando a cachondeo, pero la curva de Hubbert está aquí, es algo muy real...joder, parece mentira, tener que aclararlo precisamente en este foro...
> 
> Yo no estoy en el ajo, lo único que digo es que más nos valdría irnos poniendo al día en cuanto a todo tipo de conocimientos referidos al autoabastecimiento. Desde instalar paneles solares hasta la cría de pollos...la mayoría no tenemos pero ni puta idea, como dice PP$OE.
> 
> Me alegra saber que tú ya vayas haciendo "los deberes". Yo voy muy atrasado todavía, pero no me lo quito de la cabeza.



Yo me preparo para la miseria no para el peak oil, en un mundo sin carburantes lo mejor es una escopeta me reafirmo.

Cultivar la tierra no es tan complicado como lo pintan solo necesita dedicacion y constancia, yo este año me estoy hartando a melones y tomates. De los arbolitos(todavia les faltan un par de años minimo para dar una produccion aceptable) ya estoy comiendo frutita.

Mire si hay algun huerto urbano donde vive e intentelo.



pepinox dijo:


> Estás flipando. Si el suelo no es urbanizable, no puedes urbanizarlo, fin de la historia. Pero puedes perfectamente instalar un caravana o una caseta de madera sin cimientos, porque no estás urbanizando nada. Ahora, eso sí, no esperes que el ayuntamiento de lleve una acometida de agua corriente, que te haga una salida de aguas residuales, que te lleven cables de luz o que el cartero te vaya a repartir la correspondencia a domicilio.



Si el suelo no es urbanizable y se te ocurre poner una movil home o una caravana y vivir alli de continuo(si no eres un gitano rumano o por el estilo) la llevas bastante guapa. El multon que te va a caer va a ser importante.



Vercingetorix dijo:


> Un huerta da muchisima comida, es increible lo que se puede sacar en 1 o 2 hectareas
> 
> Los animales como los conejos o las gallinas se mantienen muy bien y tambien dan un buen sustento (huevos a punta pala para empezar)
> 
> ...



Contando con la infraestructura y la maquinaria tecnicamente claro que es viable, aunque dudo que en una casa por grande que sea puedan vivir 100 personas, 30 ya me pareceria un disparate. 

El gran problema es el social y la convivencia.


----------



## Un_elemento (31 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Internet supone un cambio RADICAL de paradigmas. La mayoría no somos conscientes de ello.
> 
> De hecho, la explosión de la red ha pillado en bragas hasta a los mejores filósofos, incluso a los prospectivistas más fiables.
> 
> ...



Esta es la madre del cordero, y coincido 100%. Los ingresos a través de la RED pueden ser suficientes para ir obteniendo los materiales básicos. Hay que tener en cuenta que no sólo para lo del póker, lo cual podría resultar bastante peregrino, sino para cualquier forma de pillar fondos por Internet, no hace falta estar en ningún lado físico a ninguna hora concreta, sino tener un acceso, simplemente.

En este sentido, las redes condicionarían el crecimiento y la idiosincrasia económica de la comunidad. Y podría ser en base al crecimiento de las necesidades de la propia comunidad (tomar dinero del sistema para huir del sistema podría ser la primera necesidad).


----------



## Vercingetorix (31 Ago 2012)

Un_elemento dijo:


> Ah, bueno... Pero deberían salir más viviendas, digo yo, no sé...



Si, pero bueno, con unos contenedores de esos acondicionados o unas casitas de madera prefabricadas pequeñitas ya se puede ir tirando

BECONOR 500x570,







2 Dormitorios --> 4.600 euros

Seguramente haya cosas mas baratas (incluso de segunda mano) y se pueda ngociar precios si se compran 5 unidades, por ejemplo


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Ago 2012)

Parece mentira. The Ignorant es un conocido farsante, embaucador y huelebragas de los foros de burbuja. Tortazo asegurado si contáis con este sujeto como gurú espiritual.

Este tinglado no aguantará ni 2 telediarios.

Por cierto, no habéis contestado la pregunta básica: ¿cúando se folla en vuestra comuna hippie?

No es una pregunta retórica.


----------



## Vercingetorix (31 Ago 2012)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Parece mentira. The Ignorant es un conocido farsante, embaucador y huelebragas de los foros de burbuja. Tortazo asegurado si contáis con este sujeto como gurú espiritual.
> 
> Este tinglado no aguantará ni 2 telediarios.
> 
> ...



Como te aburres, ¿eh?


----------



## Un_elemento (31 Ago 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Como te aburres, ¿eh?



Y luego me borran mi firma con la lista de estos sujetos...


----------



## energia01 (31 Ago 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Si, pero bueno, con unos contenedores de esos acondicionados o unas casitas de madera prefabricadas pequeñitas ya se puede ir tirando
> 
> BECONOR 500x570,
> 
> ...



Estaba pensando en comprarme un campito por si las moscas y tenia duda de lo de la casa, no sabia que las habia tan baratas. ienso: 
Que tengáis suerte !,


----------



## Perot lo lladre (31 Ago 2012)

El tema estaria en encontrar algun pueblo con 10 o 15 casas para restaurar, con terreno abundante, agua y no demasiado incomunicado. A partir de aqui con ganas de trabajar y un grupo de personas con conocimientos variados, n seria tan complicado. Incluso una vez establecidos despues de algunos años dificiles, la vida seria facil y el trabajo liviano.


----------



## Gliese (31 Ago 2012)

El problema de utilizacion de los residuos organicos no es algo que dependa de tu voluntad, simplemente se generan por el hecho de vivir y/o criar animales. Por eso la gente del medio rural los reutiliza para el purin (abono) y el compostaje. Solo que de esta manera desperdicias el biogas.
Dependiendo de la zona en la que te establezcas, el manejo de todo tipo de residuos llega a ser un problema considerable y muy incomodo.
No es el caso de la finca que ofrece Perchas, pero si puede presentarse en la mayoria de viviendas en medio rural.
Basicamente lo aportaba como informacion util a tener en cuenta, en latinoamerica se utiliza mucho en el medio rural ya que la inversion es muy pequeña, no dependes de proveedores de combustibles y en general es suficiente para cocinar y calentar agua para una vivienda.
En principio no deja de ser una foza septica, que si no tienes alcantarillado tendras que hacer de todas formas.
Bueno, dejo que sigan aportando ideas, que el tema es interesante.


----------



## energia01 (31 Ago 2012)

Perot lo lladre dijo:


> El tema estaria en encontrar algun pueblo con 10 o 15 casas para restaurar, con terreno abundante, agua y no demasiado incomunicado. A partir de aqui con ganas de trabajar y un grupo de personas con conocimientos variados, n seria tan complicado. Incluso una vez establecidos despues de algunos años dificiles, la vida seria facil y el trabajo liviano.



En Asturias hay bastantes pueblos del estilo y por falta de agua no sera!, lo malo que en el invierno se quedan incomunicados.
Pero si tienes comida en abundancia un buen generador eléctrico gasoil etc... Se puede soportar e incluso es divertido.


----------



## judas iskariote (31 Ago 2012)

Lo mas sencillo puede ser encontrar un pueblo habitado con hasta 5 o 10 habitantes, conseguir hacer un empadronamiento masivo, hacerse con la alcaldia, y ya desde dentro del sistema puedes pillar subvenciones, terrenos y propiedads que pueda tener el ayuntamiento, etc...


----------



## Vercingetorix (31 Ago 2012)

energia01 dijo:


> Estaba pensando en comprarme un campito por si las moscas y tenia duda de lo de la casa, no sabia que las habia tan baratas. ienso:
> Que tengáis suerte !,



Bueno, esto es una casa de batalla, contando que haya una cocina y un cocinero que se encarguen de la comida, por ejemplo

Hay casas incluso mas baratas de 1 dormitorio, que se pueden sacar por unos 1.500 euros (seria para dormir 2 personas, tener una tele, un sofa y poco mas)

Y a partir de ahi las tienes hasta de 100.000 euros y lo que quieras


----------



## judas iskariote (31 Ago 2012)

6 habitantes: Illan de vacas en Toledo en 1900 daba de comer a 100 personas

9 Habitantes: Valdemadera y Villaroya en la rioja ( en la segunda llegaron a vivir 400 personas en 1900) y Jaramillo Quemado en Burgos

Son los 4 municipios con menos habitantes de españa, y casualmente yo conozco muy bien uno de ellos jeje


Datos de 2007


----------



## Unoqueva (31 Ago 2012)

Perot lo lladre dijo:


> El tema estaria en encontrar algun pueblo con 10 o 15 casas para restaurar, con terreno abundante, agua y no demasiado incomunicado. A partir de aqui con ganas de trabajar y un grupo de personas con conocimientos variados, n seria tan complicado. Incluso una vez establecidos despues de algunos años dificiles, la vida seria facil y el trabajo liviano.



El problema es que compras las casa, pero los terreno circundantes tienen dueños.

Para hacerse con un pueblo hace falta mucha pasta y mucho papeleo... y eso si consigues encontrar los papeles.

A menos que se quiera Okupar, que entonces eso ya es otra historia, lo mejor y mas factible es adquirir un terreno, que los hay tirados de precio y de buen tamaño.

Además, que para este caso del que se habla, ya hay un forero que esta dispuesto dejar su casa.


----------



## Unoqueva (31 Ago 2012)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Lo mas sencillo puede ser encontrar un pueblo habitado con hasta 5 o 10 habitantes, conseguir hacer un empadronamiento masivo, hacerse con la alcaldia, y ya desde dentro del sistema puedes pillar subvenciones, terrenos y propiedads que pueda tener el ayuntamiento, etc...



Lo mas probable al intentar esto, es que no te empadronen. Incluso comprando casas en dichos pueblos, lo de empadronarse puede ser una odisea. 

Y en muchas ocasiones, ni siquiera se pueden comprar las casas por que no hay forma de saber quien es el titular de esta.


----------



## energia01 (31 Ago 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Bueno, esto es una casa de batalla, contando que haya una cocina y un cocinero que se encarguen de la comida, por ejemplo
> 
> Hay casas incluso mas baratas de 1 dormitorio, que se pueden sacar por unos 1.500 euros (seria para dormir 2 personas, tener una tele, un sofa y poco mas)
> 
> Y a partir de ahi las tienes hasta de 100.000 euros y lo que quieras



Tengo que ver cuanto me cuesta reformar una casa de campo y comparar!!
Pero es un proyecto que tengo a medio plazo ahora mismo tengo que seguir aqui, pero es una buena opción si la cosa se pone dificil.


----------



## Perot lo lladre (31 Ago 2012)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Lo mas sencillo puede ser encontrar un pueblo habitado con hasta 5 o 10 habitantes, conseguir hacer un empadronamiento masivo, hacerse con la alcaldia, y ya desde dentro del sistema puedes pillar subvenciones, terrenos y propiedads que pueda tener el ayuntamiento, etc...



Los pueblos de tan pocos habitantes suelen pertenecer al pueblo mas grande que tienen cerca, dudo que encuentres un pueblo con ayuntamiento con tan pocos habitantes como para conseguir la alcaldia con empadronamientos. Aunque seria interesante.


----------



## judas iskariote (31 Ago 2012)

Perot lo lladre dijo:


> Los pueblos de tan pocos habitantes suelen pertenecer al pueblo mas grande que tienen cerca, dudo que encuentres un pueblo con ayuntamiento con tan pocos habitantes como para conseguir la alcaldia con empadronamientos. Aunque seria interesante.



Esos 4 que he puesto creo que tienen alcaldia, por lo menos uno de ellos en la rioja si que la tiene.


----------



## pechelle (31 Ago 2012)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Lo mas sencillo puede ser encontrar un pueblo habitado con hasta 5 o 10 habitantes, conseguir hacer un empadronamiento masivo, hacerse con la alcaldia, y ya desde dentro del sistema puedes pillar subvenciones, terrenos y propiedads que pueda tener el ayuntamiento, etc...



como te han dicho esos pueblos de tan pocos habitantes al no presentarse alcalde y quedar las elecciones desiertas pasan a pertenecer al municipio grande de al lado


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Ago 2012)

No sería el primero, en Dinamarca (Y mira que hace frío)
Cristiania, un singular "pas"
Y tienen experiencia:
En el lugar se acuña una moneda propia, el Lol, se tiene bandera e himno. Es sin duda uno de los sitios que más vale la pena visitar cuando se llega a Copenhague.

Y aquí en Hispanistan también llevan años:
Matavenero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

No es lo mismo, pero.....


----------



## judas iskariote (31 Ago 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> Lo mas probable al intentar esto, es que no te empadronen. Incluso comprando casas en dichos pueblos, lo de empadronarse puede ser una odisea.
> 
> Y en muchas ocasiones, ni siquiera se pueden comprar las casas por que no hay forma de saber quien es el titular de esta.



Es cierto que eso puede ser complicado. O no. Todo depende de la gente que tengas enfrente y de tu propia actitud. Quizas alguno de esa ultima decena de sexagenarios prefiera ver vivo su pueblo antes de acabar como el ultimo mohicano.

Ademas en determinadas zonas y hoy en día las tierras no valen nada, te lo digo yo que aunque no soy pueblerino si que tengo pueblo, y he crecido en contacto con la agricultura, la ganaderia, la caza, etc... Asi que desde ese punto de vista, no creo que se den reticencias por parte de los lugareños pensando en la herencia de los hijos.

Hijos que heradaran, y moriran sin haber vendido ni por supuesto cultivado esa tierra un solo año. No las vendes, porque por las 4 perras que te dan, te quedas las tierras aunque sea por un motivo sentimental ( y es que estamos aqui muchos gracias a esos pedazos de tierra que cultivaron nuestros mayores). Y no la cultivas porque solo vas un mes al año, y eso ademas como que debe cansar.

En mi caso, el ultimo que planto algo en las tierras que nos dejo la abuela fui yo. Unas plantas de marihuana 

Lo que si hariamos sin dudarlo, seria dejarle las huertas a cualquiera a cambio de unos tomates, unos pimientos, unos ajos, y unas patatas. De hecho en los 80,90 asi haciamos. Pero las tierras, para trabajarlas sin tenerlas en propiedad, ya nos las quiere nadie ni regaladas.


----------



## judas iskariote (31 Ago 2012)

pechelle dijo:


> como te han dicho esos pueblos de tan pocos habitantes al no presentarse alcalde y quedar las elecciones desiertas pasan a pertenecer al municipio grande de al lado



«Salgo alcalde porque soy el único que se mueve». larioja.com

Cojones ya con los bocazas 

Valdemadera, La rioja, 9 habitantes y bajando. 

Ademas es una zona micologica a los pies de la sierra del Alcarama con excelentes posibilidades de explotación sostenible. Catalufos a patadas he visto yo todos los años que salen los niscalos o rebollones como los llaman ellos, llevnadose kilos y kilos (tiene que llover en verano y principio de otoño, este año por ejemplo jodido porque no saldra nada)


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Ago 2012)

Viendo como funcionaron los primeros falansterios, es fácil aventurar como terminará este. Esas cosas pasan, entre otros motivos, cuando se desprecia la unidad social básica, la familia.

Si alguien tienen interés en este tema y en hacerlo efectivo, que se fije en el único modelo moderno de éxito, el Kibutz. Ese es el camino. Un poco antes, también funcionaron las comunidad amish menonitas, pero esa es otra historia...


----------



## Kalua (31 Ago 2012)

Todas las ideas del hilo... en un solo POST!  Lo resumiría... pero ahora mismo no tengo tiempo.


*The ignotant*
l proyecto consiste en la convivencia de unas 100 personas (ambos sexos) y foreros de Burbuja.info , en un conjunto de casas que pertenezcan a un pueblo con problemas de despoblación. 

La estancia incluirá:


- Clases de : CHINO, ALEMÁN, FRANCÉS, RUSO E INGLÉS.
- Clases de: Poker Texas Holdem y otros juegos online.
- Clases de: optimización de compras por Internet.
- Clases de: Trabajo por Internet.
- Clases de : Agricultura y ganadería sencilla.


La idea es vivir una vida plena, con una organización socio-política sencilla y tendente al colectivismo.

La obtención de los recursos necesarios para prosperar como comunidad se hará a través de la explotación intensiva de las posibilidades que ofrece la red. En temas de alimentación, se espera estar capacitados para la autosuficiencia en un corto período de tiempo.

Jornadas laborales de 8 horas, rotativas, en el huerto, en el cuidado del ganado, en las mesas de poker online, en los juegos de rol online, en la búsqueda de ofertas, promociones o productos gratuitos por Internet, en el mantenimiento y gestión de las web que se vayan creando, etc...
+ De hecho, podríamos incluso hablar de arbitrajismo.

El arbitrajismo consiste en la búsqueda de operaciones financieras producidas por desfases de información en los distintos mercados.

+En nuestra granja se parcelan e individualizan gallinas, conejos, etc...

Cada parcela tiene una webcam. Cualquier ciudadano del mundo puede hacerse "padrino" de un animal, y seguirlo 24/7 desde su ordenador.

Puedo vender la idea en Alemania... " viaje a España y disfrute de la gastronomía más saludable, comerá sus animales apadrinados"....

O en USA, " apadrine un conejo y evite que los españoles se lo coman, en España es costumbre".

+Acabo de tener una conversación por privado con un forero interesado en el tema y que vive en un país de seres de luz.

Hemos llegado a la conclusión que ni siquiera necesitamos el tema del juego on line para hacer buenos negocios.

Creemos que el concepto de primera GRANJA TOTALMENTE INTERNETIZADA del mundo es suficiente para ganar pasta a saco. 

1. Apadrinar desde hortalizas hasta huevos de gallina. Cuando los noruegos, ingleses, suecos, alemanes, etc... viajen a España en verano, solo tienen que recogerlo. O se lo enviamos a sus seres queridos, como un regalo totalmente original.

Se puede hacer hasta Packs de apadrinamiento: Apadrina tu sangría ( un naranjo, un limonero y una cepa), o tu tortilla de patatas ( tu gallina, tu olivo y tus patatas...). Cuando vengas a España, te estarán esperando...

De ahí a montar un hotel-restaurante donde comes lo que has apadrinado hay solo un pasito ( para Zhu de, un pasito financiero )

2. Apadrinar cepas de uva, y recibir por correo en sus fríos países unas preciosas botellas de vino español con su nombre personalizado.

3. Apadrinar incluso cerdos ibéricos, provistos de webcam en sus lomos !!!, para asegurarse en unos meses unos jamones pata negra magníficos.

4. Una vez se ha cogido la experiencia necesaria ( dos años ) , ofrecerse a las empresas alimentarias de los diferentes subsectores como una empresa consultora de venta y "apadrinamiento" por Internet....

Atención: VENTAJA COMPETITIVA : Incrementar tu nicho. Tus productos en un supermercado que se llama MUNDO.

++Cuando hablo de arbitrajismo, no solo me refiero a tradear. La red ha creado infinidad de oportunidades de arbitraje. Unas cuantas a modo de muestra:


1) Productos perecederos en supermercados. 

Se puede negociar con ellos la compra a un precio muy inferior al habitual , a tres, dos o un día de caducidad del producto.

Se recoge eficientemente y se revende en un nuevo concepto de supermercado, acorde con la crisis. Productos baratísimos a un día de caducidad. "SUPERMERCADOS YA".

Cuantos años crees que faltan en este país para que una idea así tenga éxito?

2) Portales para intercambio de pisos en vacaciones.

Nos informamos sobre la ciudad más habituada a esta práctica, sea Calcuta, Toronto o Sebastopol. Cogemos los avances más significativos y lo adaptamos a la legislación española.

Gestionas la web, cobras una prima que incluye el seguro en caso de daños.

En 2013 y 2014, familias que ya este año no han tenido dinero para irse de vacaciones podrían pasar unas semanas en otra ciudad de España, a cambio de ofrecer la suya.

¿A cuantos catalanes te crees que no les apetece pasar 5 días en Madrid, si no han de pagar el Hotel?

¿ Y madrileños con ganas de playa en Barcelona y alrededores?

¿cuanto, cuanto tiempo falta para que algún listo lo monte (seguramente un guiri espavilao)?

tú a innovar, a mantener, a servir....y a cobrar.

5 informáticos para montar la web.
5 expertos en márketing.
5 economistas.
5 analizando cómo funciona ese mercado en el mundo anglosajón.
5 dedicados al huerto y granja que mantendrá a los 25.

Y montamos el negocio más espectacular en turismo en España de los últimos 5 años.

Aquí una web anglosajona espavilada...

The Room Exchange Network Home

++Como se ha apuntado antes, la autosuficiencia hay que considerarla en sentido amplio, no creo que queramos construir nuestros propios portátiles .

Necesitamos que algún forero experto en temas rurales, nos diga a ojo de buen cubero datos como los siguientes,

Autosuficiencia para 100 personas

1. Alimentación animal.

(PEROT LO LLADRE: Con 18-20ha tendria que ser suficiente, aunque dados los bajos conocimientos y que habria que crear excedentes, para no pasar hambre y poder pagar alguna factura. 30ha estaria bien son 3000m2 por persona que no seria muy tedioso de trabajar.)

Leche ¿cuantas vacas, ovejas, nabos (es broma)?

Carne ¿cuantos cerdos, ovejas, vacas, gallinas, conejos, patos?

Huevos ¿cuantas aves? 

Pienso y pastos ¿cual es el coste mensual de todo ello?

Veterinaria e inspecciones ¿cual es el coste mensual?

¿qué costes faltan?


2.Productos de la huerta. 

¿cuantas hectáreas para...?

Legumbre.

Lechuga, tomate, zanahoria, puerro...etc.

Árboles frutales.

¿cual es el coste en compra, suministro de energía y 
cuidados (químicos)?

3. Alojamiento.


++++Por otra parte, estaría bien asegurarse de que el tiempo dedicado a la experiencia, sean 6 meses, 1 año o 5 si va de puta madre, no sea en balde.

Para ello, cada uno de los 100 podría realizar la aportación personal de enseñar a los demás cuales son sus maestrías laborales o personales, que todos tenemos.

No hace falta ser buen profesor, porque a todo se aprende. 

Yo mismo he sido profesor de Economía por un tiempo y puedo "enseñar a enseñar".

En mi caso por ejemplo, podría dar clases de SAP FINANZAS, que lo tengo bastante por la mano. De contabilidad, de inglés. Conozco chinos y alemanes que nos podrían dar clases de sus idiomas...

Otros interesados podrían postear cosas que saben hacer que podrían ser útiles a otros...

De modo que si vas a pasar un año en el falansterio, cuando acabes no solo te habrás deslomado en el huerto o dejado las pupilas en Internet, también si quieres, por ejemplo, te vas a ir sabiendo SAP (que va muy bien para encontrar curro en multinacionales), con un nivel de inglés mejor (enfocado a que te saques el first certificate), nociones de Chino o Alemán, y si realmente quieres, sabiendo crear y analizar una cuenta de resultados. 

Ahora imaginad eso multiplicado por 100, de los sectores más variopintos. 

A ello, añadir las formaciones en cultivos, cría de ganado, posicionamiento web, redes, etc...

Eso en el aspecto "material" de la experiencia.

En el plano emocional y espiritual, pues podéis imaginaros.

Por cierto, os dejo una web de apadrinamiento de ovejas...


Lamb Video Webcam



*
DAVITIN*
Si el suelo no es urbanizable, no puedes colocar nada, ni casetas de madera ni siquiera caravanas.

Eso si, en madrid, si el terreno es de minimo 60k m2, si te dejan montar una casa del tamaño de un tanto por cien del terreno.

Si quieres montar una finca-granja tienes que comprar suelo urbanizable o bien comprarla montada.

Lo mejor es comprar una pequeña aldea, o bien la granja ya montada, y eso vale pasta.

Otra opcion es alquilar un terreno con la casa en vez de comprarla.

Y sigo pensando que la opcion de ganar pasta por internet es validad, de hecho es el espiritu con el que se abrio este hilo.

Pasta por internet, y comida en el huerto.

Los que piensasn que no se puede hacer es por que no tienen ni zorra idea de lo que es internet, y de que en el futuro, casi todo se hara asi.

La vida es como perdidos
si el terreno da de si, se podria intentar crear un bosque de alimentos: Establishing a Food Forest DVD "Promo" - YouTube

+++Estoy seguro de que si se abre una pagina web explicando el proyecto, en varios idiomas, y pidiendo donativos desinteresados, habra gente, por supuesto españoles lo dudo, que donara algo simplemente por simpatia con la idea.

*
Caronte el Barquero*
Os apoyo completamente y ofrezco parte de mis vacaciones para arreglar, construir o dar clases en mis especialidades.

Ofrezco la Coop. agrícola que ha creado mi hermano ( si sobrevive más tiempo esta y es factible) para distribuir productos que puedan tener salida cerca de Barna.

Ofrecemos la radio C/B y difusión de videos, para hacer directos o grabaciones del proyecto.

*
The neighbor*
El tema de los idiomas, es interesante, pero yo voy un paso más allá. En vez de dar clases de juegos online y demás milongas, - lo siento, para mí lo son - prefiero organizar estrategicamente a gente con conocimientos multidiciplinares para dedicarse a varios frentes. 

Me explico: 

Primeramente es necesario dotar al "pueblo" -- que bien no tiene que ser propiamente un pueblo, podría ser una parcela grande, un caserío... hay alternativas -- de infraestructuras básicas tales como acceso a la energía, agua potable y alimentos.

Para estas tareas será necesario gente que trabaje y tenga conocimientos en la materia, tanto en agricultura como en ingeniería.

Una vez superado esto, hay que dotar de internet, y un pueblo como el que ud. propone, el acceso a 
servicios de calidad no es cosa trivial, al igual que el acceso a servicios de urgencia. (Por eso están abandonados)

Por otro lado tema de apadrinamientos y webcams, son muy de gran hermano, podría funcionar por un tiempo pero no lo veo o no lo quiero ver sinceramente --sería otra burbuja--. 

Ahora bien, lo que si veo es que gente con carreras y conocimientos en nuevas tecnologías -- desde físicos, matemáticos, ingenieros, médicos, biólogos, economistas, contables,ect... -- se agrupara para dedicarse a investigar y crear desde productos hasta soluciones que se pueden exportar a fuera; desde máquinas industriales, aplicaciones de nuevos paradigmas, soluciones software/hardware personalizados hasta métodos de cultivo, optimización de recursos o nuevos modelos sociales.

Otro punto que ud. olvida, es que somos seres sociales, por un tiempo estaríamos bien confinados, pero creo que el estar siempre con la misma gente, mismas ideas y mismo entorno, puede mermar el asunto.

Aún así, disponemos mejor que nunca en la historia de la humanidad acceso a la información gratuita, actual y colaborativa, pero aún seguimos viendo el dedo que apunta a la luna. 

Personalmente, aunque no deba decirlo, estoy iniciando un proyecto colaborativo de estas características, -- sin la parte de ganadería autosuficiencia, y con la libertad de poder cambiar de entorno -- somos pocos, aún la gente no ha comenzado a despertar, pero al igual que dedico un par de horas al día a entrenar,salir,hacer deporte, se puede dedicar tiempo a pasar un rato en grupo proponiendo ideas que llevar a cabo en conjunto. Las ideas se publican en un foro, offshore y privado, sin temporalidad, cuando a uno le salen, y en el momento que alguna cuaja para todos, se ataca. Ideas hay muchísimas ya.

El C(I+D+i) lo llamo yo, donde C es Colaboración/Colaborativo.



*VERCINTERONTIX*

Una comunidad mas o menos pequeña y basicamente autosuficiente (lo cual incluye paneles fotovoltaicos, geotermia, huerto y esas cosas

++as cosas se puedne ir haciendo poco a poco

Ademas de que para la instalcion, mantenimiento y demas ya estariamos nosotros. Igual que para el huerto, por ejemplo

Lo principal que tiene un ser humano es su capacidad de aprender y su fuerza de trabajo, con eso haces lo que quieras

Lo importante es tener una fuente de alimento. Y eso se consigue con un huerto, unas gallinas, unos conejos y poco más, a partir de ahi... lo que quieras

Seria interesante tener acceso a un pozo (de lo contrario el agua habria que comprarla o ir a buscarla a una fuente), y establecer un sistema de recogida de aguas pluviales (con depositos o temas por el estilo)

Tambien es importante el tema de los deshechos organicos (hay que hacer fosas septicas) y los residuos varios, con la huerta y los animales se soluciona el tema de residuos organicos, el resto habria que quemarlo en un horno fabricado a tal efecto.

Obviamente al principio se va a necesitar dinero (aunque no tanto como pensais algunos), pero luego se puede ir ganando dinero. ya sea trabajando en los pueblos de alrededor (en desbroce de fincas, viñas, etc...) O bien vendiendo el genero que se produce en la huerta (incluso a traves de internet)

Habria que establecer una especie de "caja comun" donde todos puseramos parte de nuestros beneficios (yo, por ejemplo, puedo trabajar desde alli, gano dinero, y pongo ese dinero en la caja comun)

++Bromas aparte, la financiacion al principio es basica

Ponte en el mejor de los supuestos, que la idea se materialice en la finca de Perchas:

- Necesitas dinero para los primeros meses de alquiler
- Poner algunas camas o acondicionar estancias que sea neceario (para lo cual habria que comprar cemento, herramientas, etc...)
- Utiles de labranza
- Animales
- Empezar pagando la luz hasta ser autosufcientes en la medida de lo posible
- Comida para los primeros meses hasta que la huerta empiece a dar sus frutos
- Gasolina para un tractor y una furgoneta.

Por eso habria que hacer una "caja comun"

Un huerta da muchisima comida, es increible lo que se puede sacar en 1 o 2 hectareas

Los animales como los conejos o las gallinas se mantienen muy bien y tambien dan un buen sustento (huevos a punta pala para empezar)

Los cerdos dan algo mas de trabajo, pero con 4-5 cerdos, haces una matanza buena en Diciembre y tienes carne para todo el año para cantidad de personas (20-25 por lo menos). tambien se pueden comprar ya cebados (lo cual es aconsejable por ejemplo para el primer año).

Llevar algo asi no es muy costoso ni muy fatigoso. Obviamente hay que trabajar, pero con 4-5 horas diarias sobra (Perchas habia ofrecido un lugar que ya estaba acondicionado para estas cosas)

Para ingresar dinero en la comunidad se pueden realizar ventas por internet, realizar trabajos para los vecinos de la zona (desde desbrozarles una finca, a instalarles una lampara, o arreglarles un grifo, pasando por la vendimia, etc...).

Para empezar se puede formar una cooperativa y aportar una cantidad de dinero cada uno (por ejemplo, si somos 100 interesados, ponemos 500 euros cada uno y tenemos un 1% de la cooperativa cada uno). Y a partir de ahi se empieza a crecer

++Yo tambien creo que la cooperativa, para ganar dinero, puede montarnegocios mas cotidianos, como puede ser una tienda on-line de electronica, o de ropa, o de cualquier cosa.

Somos muchos y seguro que conocemos buenos proveedors y tenemos el "know-how" suficiente para ganar un dinerito asi 8aunque al principio no sea mucho)

Yo puedo aportar experiencia y contactos fuera por si es necesario importar cosas de China o Alemania o UK

++Esta es la madre del cordero, y coincido 100%. Los ingresos a través de la RED pueden ser suficientes para ir obteniendo los materiales básicos. Hay que tener en cuenta que no sólo para lo del póker, lo cual podría resultar bastante peregrino, sino para cualquier forma de pillar fondos por Internet, no hace falta estar en ningún lado físico a ninguna hora concreta, sino tener un acceso, simplemente.

En este sentido, las redes condicionarían el crecimiento y la idiosincrasia económica de la comunidad. Y podría ser en base al crecimiento de las necesidades de la propia comunidad (tomar dinero del sistema para huir del sistema podría ser la primera necesidad).



*PEROT LO LLADRE*
El tema estaria en encontrar algun pueblo con 10 o 15 casas para restaurar, con terreno abundante, agua y no demasiado incomunicado. A partir de aqui con ganas de trabajar y un grupo de personas con conocimientos variados, n seria tan complicado. Incluso una vez establecidos despues de algunos años dificiles, la vida seria facil y el trabajo liviano.



*UNOQUEVA*
Lo primero, mejor que un pueblo abandonado es un buen terreno de unas cuantas de hectáreas, con casa ya construida y pozo propio. Y que a ser posible, disponga de mas terrenos anexos que también estén a la venta.

Hacerse con un pueblo puede ser una tarea muy complicada, por el tema administrativo y la inversión necesaria para luego adecuarlo es demasiado grande.

Por otro lado, si uno se plantea un tipo de proyecto de estas características, hay tres nombres básicos a tener en cuenta.

- Masanobu Fukuoka.

- Bill Mollison.

- Mike Reynolds.

Lo mejor es empaparse bien de sus ideas y sus obras.

++En este vídeo... y en el resto de vídeos del canal. Pueden verse los pasos que ha seguidos esta familia (más o menos) para tener una casa autosuficiente.

Permacultura en México - Mini-Granja familiar TIERRAMOR #1 - YouTube
Permacultura en México - Mini-Granja familiar TIERRAMOR #1 - YouTube


No es algo ni difícil, ni muy costoso. Eso si, requiere esfuerzo y una buena planificación.

++Como ya se ha comentado, el tema de la convivencia es uno de los dos obstáculos en este tipo de empresas. El otro, es el capital inicial.

Si realmente os estáis planteando llevar a cabo este proyecto, yo aconsejaría copiar el modelo de Mike Reynolds. Podéis ver como montaron su comunidad en el documental "Garbage Warrior".

Eso de vivir todos juntos, comer todos juntos, dormir todos juntos... esta muy bien si eres una secta o es algo flower power de dos tardes. Pero para un proyecto serio y con vistas a perdurar, la intimidad y el espacio vital propio es indispensable XD

Y por otro lado, hay que olvidarse de cayenes, tetas de goma y mierdas similares. No es que uno que se plantee la autosuficiencia vaya a vivir mal, pero lo que hay que tener claro es que es otro tipo de vida.

++Toda esta información puedes obtenerla de esto libros:

- Permaculture: A Designer's Manual.

Permaculture: A Designer's Manual: Amazon.es: Bill Mollison, Andrew Jeeves: Libros en idiomas extranjeros


- Introduction to Permaculture.

http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-P...s=permaculture


- Guía práctica ilustrada. Horticultor autosuficiente.

Guía práctica ilustrada. Horticultor autosuficiente: Amazon.es: John Seymour: Libros


- Guía práctica ilustrada. Vida campo y horticultor autosuficiente.

Guía práctica ilustrada. Vida campo y horticultor autosuficiente: Amazon.es: John Seymour: Libros


En los links a los vídeos que he puesto en entradas anteriores tienes también mucha información al respecto.

Y respecto al tema de reses y otros animales de gran tamaño, es una historia. Mejor empezar por un huerto, unas gallinas y algún pato y de ahí ya ir ampliando. 

Y para aprender mas sobre esto, aconsejaria a los interesados intentar hacer un curso en el Instituto de Permacultura Monsant.

Instituto Permacultura Montsant

Una forma fácil y económica de tener un contacto real con este tipo de temas.

++El problema es que compras las casa, pero los terreno circundantes tienen dueños.

Para hacerse con un pueblo hace falta mucha pasta y mucho papeleo... y eso si consigues encontrar los papeles.

A menos que se quiera Okupar, que entonces eso ya es otra historia, lo mejor y mas factible es adquirir un terreno, que los hay tirados de precio y de buen tamaño.

Además, que para este caso del que se habla, ya hay un forero que esta dispuesto dejar su casa.


*ZHU DE*
Interesante artículo de Eroski sobre comprar pueblos abandonados:

Pueblo pequeño en venta: ¿qué se compra en realidad? [Pag. 1 de 2] | EROSKI CONSUMER Pueblo pequeño en venta: ¿qué se compra en realidad? [Pag. 1 de 2] | EROSKI CONSUMER

y otro

Compra y rehabilitación de pueblos abandonados Compra y rehabilitación de pueblos abandonados

++Por lo que he leido hasta ahora, no se recomienda comprar el pueblo por problemas burocráticos, lo mas conveniente seria adquirir los inmuebles necesarios para los componente de la ¿Comuna,contubernio,granja colectica? en un pueblo determinado, habitado o no. Se me ocurre que para tomar contacto los auténticamente interesados, podriamos empezar por montar una especie de campus parti en miniatura en algun pueblo habitado por unos dias, para poner en común ideas, vamos.



*SKABNEK*
100 personas es una dimensión brutal para empezar eso de la nada, seria mucho mejor 10 y 10, obligatoriamente tendría que haber mujeres en las misma o mas proporción de hombres por que si no vais a acabar dando por culo o acercándoos al puticlub mas cercano o como bien han dicho somos seres sociales no podéis encerraros en plan autista por que acabareis deshaciéndoos



*PERCHAS*
Podemos poner a disposición del grupo con ciertas condiciones un caserón Urbano de 1700 m2, 60 años de antigüedad, edificación de ladrillo, en un pueblo cercano a Madrid, 80 km, con agua corriente del pueblo y dos pozos, el agua está a rebosar, LUZ monofásica y trifásica, Internet, colegio, etc. etc, justo al lado, está la casa que alberga el ambulatorio de la Seg Social.

Incluye una Casa de dos pisos, el piso superior está diáfano, cercada con Tapial en todo su perímetro, con calefacción, Bodega de 60 Hectolitros, caballerizas, corral de ovejas, criadero de aves, a la espera de varios paneles solares Fotovoltaicos, térmicos de tubos de vacío y un molino eléctrico.

Por un alquiler simbólico y ciertas condiciones legales, para proteger la propiedad. y sobre todo para que se mantenga en buen uso.

Nuestros hijos están fuera y creo que de momento no la necesitaran, pero nunca se sabe.

+++Iniciado por PP$OE 
Muchas gracias perchas ¿hay terreno para huerta?

Yo había entrado a este hilo medio en serio medio en broma, pero si se plantea bien creo que me apunto, puedo aportar algo de capital (unos pocos miles que no soy rico) y trabajo, no sé hacer nada en concreto pero soy manitas 

Si hay terreno para hacerlo dentro del recinto, ideal para cultivos de ultima tecnología, para eso son los paneles térmicos. ademas es un pueblo donde echar una partida al mus es una obligación.

Intercambio con los huertanos, hay de sobra.

No olviden que desde esa casa se han criado toda una genereción familiar con casi autosuficiencia.

No olviden los servicios a los ancianos, ahí hay un buen nicho de negocio, hasta el punto que enfrente hay una finca urbana de 5000 m2 para construir una cooperativa de jubilados para autocuidarse, probablemente le demos un empujón a este proyecto.

Se me olvidaba , en la otra esquina de la plaza donde está la casa está La Forja a la antigua usanza aun funcionando.


*
KALUA*
Llevo tiempo pensando, que un proyecto así debería intentarse vincular a algo de "denominación de origen". Quizás, el plano artesanal sea más factible que el de la "alimentación"; puesto que para esto último se necesitarían permisos burrocráticos. Aún así, contando con la experiencia de cooperativas... podría llegarse a hacer. 

Con todo, estaría bien basar parte de la economía del pueblo en algo artesanal como la alfarería, la forja, la carpintería, el vidrio o lo que sea. El producto de tal trabajo podría venderse vía internet. 

Si el problema es el aprendizaje... seguro que dentro de alguna red de intercambio de conocimientos, (que las hay) podemos encontrar gente con los conocimientos que requerimos como para que nos de el empujón inicial. Después, de manera autodidacta y con perseverancia se puede conseguir hacer buenas cosas...


Aún así, no se si sería mejor especializarse o diversificar la actividad del pueblo...

++Autosuficientes... ¿100%? Eso es prácticamente imposible. Mejor no caer en el dogmatismo. Además, empezar directamente por la autosuficiencia es una locura... creo que sería más fácil pasar por una período de transición. Quizás, durante la época de construcción; ir trabajando (quien no tenga ahorros) a media jornada aquí y ahí para financiar el pueblo y para poder trabajar en el proyecto el resto del día...

En fin, para conseguir materializar una cosa así... creo que deberíamos plantearnos diversas fases, no ir directamente a la autosuficiencia 100%. 


Por cierto, para solucionar lo del capital inicial... se podría recurrir a unas cuotas mensuales. Creo que esto, además, tristemente refuerza el compromiso... En el caso de que se accediese a algo en alquiler, las cuotas, obviamente, deberían destinarse a cubrir el alquiler...



*GLIESE*
En lo que respecta a los residuos: de los organicos se puede obtener biogas y abonos para la huerta. Con lo cual ya consigues parte de la energia que se necesita. Pero habria que contar tambien con placas y aerogeneradores.
El problema que aun no he podido resolver es el de los residuos de plastico, habria que ver que utilidad o reciclaje se puede lograr de ellos.

La idea es interesante, aunque pienso que deberian ser grupos mas pequeños, facilmente conectables por proximidad e internet, compartiendo informacion y demas materias.

Coincido con el forero que considera la posibilidad de C(I+D+i), me parece que habria tiempo y material humano como para emprender iniciativas que potencien una forma de vida distinta, con mejor aprovechamiento de los recursos naturales y humanos.

++El problema de utilizacion de los residuos organicos no es algo que dependa de tu voluntad, simplemente se generan por el hecho de vivir y/o criar animales. Por eso la gente del medio rural los reutiliza para el purin (abono) y el compostaje. Solo que de esta manera desperdicias el biogas.
Dependiendo de la zona en la que te establezcas, el manejo de todo tipo de residuos llega a ser un problema considerable y muy incomodo.
No es el caso de la finca que ofrece Perchas, pero si puede presentarse en la mayoria de viviendas en medio rural.
Basicamente lo aportaba como informacion util a tener en cuenta, en latinoamerica se utiliza mucho en el medio rural ya que la inversion es muy pequeña, no dependes de proveedores de combustibles y en general es suficiente para cocinar y calentar agua para una vivienda.
En principio no deja de ser una foza septica, que si no tienes alcantarillado tendras que hacer de todas formas.
Bueno, dejo que sigan aportando ideas, que el tema es interesante.


*
ENERGIA01*
En Asturias hay bastantes pueblos del estilo y por falta de agua no sera!, lo malo que en el invierno se quedan incomunicados.
Pero si tienes comida en abundancia un buen generador eléctrico gasoil etc... Se puede soportar e incluso es divertido.


*ZARPÍN*
Algunas ideas.
http://con-cienciaecologica.org/images/VILLASol.pdf
!!!Granjas Integrales Autosuficientes (Manual)
Para irse haciendo una idea de por donde empezar.
Entre todo eso seguro que podremos sacar algo en límpio.

*
UN ELEMENTO*
Esta es la madre del cordero, y coincido 100%. Los ingresos a través de la RED pueden ser suficientes para ir obteniendo los materiales básicos. Hay que tener en cuenta que no sólo para lo del póker, lo cual podría resultar bastante peregrino, sino para cualquier forma de pillar fondos por Internet, no hace falta estar en ningún lado físico a ninguna hora concreta, sino tener un acceso, simplemente.

En este sentido, las redes condicionarían el crecimiento y la idiosincrasia económica de la comunidad. Y podría ser en base al crecimiento de las necesidades de la propia comunidad (tomar dinero del sistema para huir del sistema podría ser la primera necesidad).



*JUDAS ESKARIOTE*
6 habitantes: Illan de vacas en Toledo en 1900 daba de comer a 100 personas

9 Habitantes: Valdemadera y Villaroya en la rioja ( en la segunda llegaron a vivir 400 personas en 1900) y Jaramillo Quemado en Burgos

Son los 4 municipios con menos habitantes de españa, y casualmente yo conozco muy bien uno de ellos jeje



*LCIRPM* 
No sería el primero, en Dinamarca (Y mira que hace frío)
Cristiania, un singular "pas"
Y tienen experiencia:
En el lugar se acuña una moneda propia, el Lol, se tiene bandera e himno. Es sin duda uno de los sitios que más vale la pena visitar cuando se llega a Copenhague.

Y aquí en Hispanistan también llevan años:
Matavenero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




*ENLACES*
Pueblos Abandonados | Todos han oído hablar de ellos, pocos sabrían ubicarlos en el mapa,.

ZHU DE: Ecoaldeas “aldea feliz” Ecoaldeas Aldea Feliz - Página Jimdo de nuevaconciencia

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes.html
Walden Dos: http://www.franjamoradapsico.com.ar/home/descargas/libros/skinner/B. F. Skinner - Walden dos.pdf

Venta:
aldeas abandonadas.com
Sales of rustic, rural, country and coastal houses in Galicia NW. Spain


----------



## Kalua (31 Ago 2012)

Todas las ideas del hilo... en un solo POST!  Lo resumiría... pero, me tengo que ir... si alguien se ánima...

*The ignotant*
l proyecto consiste en la convivencia de unas 100 personas (ambos sexos) y foreros de Burbuja.info , en un conjunto de casas que pertenezcan a un pueblo con problemas de despoblación. 

La estancia incluirá:


- Clases de : CHINO, ALEMÁN, FRANCÉS, RUSO E INGLÉS.
- Clases de: Poker Texas Holdem y otros juegos online.
- Clases de: optimización de compras por Internet.
- Clases de: Trabajo por Internet.
- Clases de : Agricultura y ganadería sencilla.


La idea es vivir una vida plena, con una organización socio-política sencilla y tendente al colectivismo.

La obtención de los recursos necesarios para prosperar como comunidad se hará a través de la explotación intensiva de las posibilidades que ofrece la red. En temas de alimentación, se espera estar capacitados para la autosuficiencia en un corto período de tiempo.

Jornadas laborales de 8 horas, rotativas, en el huerto, en el cuidado del ganado, en las mesas de poker online, en los juegos de rol online, en la búsqueda de ofertas, promociones o productos gratuitos por Internet, en el mantenimiento y gestión de las web que se vayan creando, etc...
+ De hecho, podríamos incluso hablar de arbitrajismo.

El arbitrajismo consiste en la búsqueda de operaciones financieras producidas por desfases de información en los distintos mercados.

+En nuestra granja se parcelan e individualizan gallinas, conejos, etc...

Cada parcela tiene una webcam. Cualquier ciudadano del mundo puede hacerse "padrino" de un animal, y seguirlo 24/7 desde su ordenador.

Puedo vender la idea en Alemania... " viaje a España y disfrute de la gastronomía más saludable, comerá sus animales apadrinados"....

O en USA, " apadrine un conejo y evite que los españoles se lo coman, en España es costumbre".

+Acabo de tener una conversación por privado con un forero interesado en el tema y que vive en un país de seres de luz.

Hemos llegado a la conclusión que ni siquiera necesitamos el tema del juego on line para hacer buenos negocios.

Creemos que el concepto de primera GRANJA TOTALMENTE INTERNETIZADA del mundo es suficiente para ganar pasta a saco. 

1. Apadrinar desde hortalizas hasta huevos de gallina. Cuando los noruegos, ingleses, suecos, alemanes, etc... viajen a España en verano, solo tienen que recogerlo. O se lo enviamos a sus seres queridos, como un regalo totalmente original.

Se puede hacer hasta Packs de apadrinamiento: Apadrina tu sangría ( un naranjo, un limonero y una cepa), o tu tortilla de patatas ( tu gallina, tu olivo y tus patatas...). Cuando vengas a España, te estarán esperando...

De ahí a montar un hotel-restaurante donde comes lo que has apadrinado hay solo un pasito ( para Zhu de, un pasito financiero )

2. Apadrinar cepas de uva, y recibir por correo en sus fríos países unas preciosas botellas de vino español con su nombre personalizado.

3. Apadrinar incluso cerdos ibéricos, provistos de webcam en sus lomos !!!, para asegurarse en unos meses unos jamones pata negra magníficos.

4. Una vez se ha cogido la experiencia necesaria ( dos años ) , ofrecerse a las empresas alimentarias de los diferentes subsectores como una empresa consultora de venta y "apadrinamiento" por Internet....

Atención: VENTAJA COMPETITIVA : Incrementar tu nicho. Tus productos en un supermercado que se llama MUNDO.

++Cuando hablo de arbitrajismo, no solo me refiero a tradear. La red ha creado infinidad de oportunidades de arbitraje. Unas cuantas a modo de muestra:


1) Productos perecederos en supermercados. 

Se puede negociar con ellos la compra a un precio muy inferior al habitual , a tres, dos o un día de caducidad del producto.

Se recoge eficientemente y se revende en un nuevo concepto de supermercado, acorde con la crisis. Productos baratísimos a un día de caducidad. "SUPERMERCADOS YA".

Cuantos años crees que faltan en este país para que una idea así tenga éxito?

2) Portales para intercambio de pisos en vacaciones.

Nos informamos sobre la ciudad más habituada a esta práctica, sea Calcuta, Toronto o Sebastopol. Cogemos los avances más significativos y lo adaptamos a la legislación española.

Gestionas la web, cobras una prima que incluye el seguro en caso de daños.

En 2013 y 2014, familias que ya este año no han tenido dinero para irse de vacaciones podrían pasar unas semanas en otra ciudad de España, a cambio de ofrecer la suya.

¿A cuantos catalanes te crees que no les apetece pasar 5 días en Madrid, si no han de pagar el Hotel?

¿ Y madrileños con ganas de playa en Barcelona y alrededores?

¿cuanto, cuanto tiempo falta para que algún listo lo monte (seguramente un guiri espavilao)?

tú a innovar, a mantener, a servir....y a cobrar.

5 informáticos para montar la web.
5 expertos en márketing.
5 economistas.
5 analizando cómo funciona ese mercado en el mundo anglosajón.
5 dedicados al huerto y granja que mantendrá a los 25.

Y montamos el negocio más espectacular en turismo en España de los últimos 5 años.

Aquí una web anglosajona espavilada...

The Room Exchange Network Home

++Como se ha apuntado antes, la autosuficiencia hay que considerarla en sentido amplio, no creo que queramos construir nuestros propios portátiles .

Necesitamos que algún forero experto en temas rurales, nos diga a ojo de buen cubero datos como los siguientes,

Autosuficiencia para 100 personas

1. Alimentación animal.

(PEROT LO LLADRE: Con 18-20ha tendria que ser suficiente, aunque dados los bajos conocimientos y que habria que crear excedentes, para no pasar hambre y poder pagar alguna factura. 30ha estaria bien son 3000m2 por persona que no seria muy tedioso de trabajar.)

Leche ¿cuantas vacas, ovejas, nabos (es broma)?

Carne ¿cuantos cerdos, ovejas, vacas, gallinas, conejos, patos?

Huevos ¿cuantas aves? 

Pienso y pastos ¿cual es el coste mensual de todo ello?

Veterinaria e inspecciones ¿cual es el coste mensual?

¿qué costes faltan?


2.Productos de la huerta. 

¿cuantas hectáreas para...?

Legumbre.

Lechuga, tomate, zanahoria, puerro...etc.

Árboles frutales.

¿cual es el coste en compra, suministro de energía y 
cuidados (químicos)?

3. Alojamiento.


++++Por otra parte, estaría bien asegurarse de que el tiempo dedicado a la experiencia, sean 6 meses, 1 año o 5 si va de puta madre, no sea en balde.

Para ello, cada uno de los 100 podría realizar la aportación personal de enseñar a los demás cuales son sus maestrías laborales o personales, que todos tenemos.

No hace falta ser buen profesor, porque a todo se aprende. 

Yo mismo he sido profesor de Economía por un tiempo y puedo "enseñar a enseñar".

En mi caso por ejemplo, podría dar clases de SAP FINANZAS, que lo tengo bastante por la mano. De contabilidad, de inglés. Conozco chinos y alemanes que nos podrían dar clases de sus idiomas...

Otros interesados podrían postear cosas que saben hacer que podrían ser útiles a otros...

De modo que si vas a pasar un año en el falansterio, cuando acabes no solo te habrás deslomado en el huerto o dejado las pupilas en Internet, también si quieres, por ejemplo, te vas a ir sabiendo SAP (que va muy bien para encontrar curro en multinacionales), con un nivel de inglés mejor (enfocado a que te saques el first certificate), nociones de Chino o Alemán, y si realmente quieres, sabiendo crear y analizar una cuenta de resultados. 

Ahora imaginad eso multiplicado por 100, de los sectores más variopintos. 

A ello, añadir las formaciones en cultivos, cría de ganado, posicionamiento web, redes, etc...

Eso en el aspecto "material" de la experiencia.

En el plano emocional y espiritual, pues podéis imaginaros.

Por cierto, os dejo una web de apadrinamiento de ovejas...


Lamb Video Webcam



*
DAVITIN*
Si el suelo no es urbanizable, no puedes colocar nada, ni casetas de madera ni siquiera caravanas.

Eso si, en madrid, si el terreno es de minimo 60k m2, si te dejan montar una casa del tamaño de un tanto por cien del terreno.

Si quieres montar una finca-granja tienes que comprar suelo urbanizable o bien comprarla montada.

Lo mejor es comprar una pequeña aldea, o bien la granja ya montada, y eso vale pasta.

Otra opcion es alquilar un terreno con la casa en vez de comprarla.

Y sigo pensando que la opcion de ganar pasta por internet es validad, de hecho es el espiritu con el que se abrio este hilo.

Pasta por internet, y comida en el huerto.

Los que piensasn que no se puede hacer es por que no tienen ni zorra idea de lo que es internet, y de que en el futuro, casi todo se hara asi.

La vida es como perdidos
si el terreno da de si, se podria intentar crear un bosque de alimentos: Establishing a Food Forest DVD "Promo" - YouTube

+++Estoy seguro de que si se abre una pagina web explicando el proyecto, en varios idiomas, y pidiendo donativos desinteresados, habra gente, por supuesto españoles lo dudo, que donara algo simplemente por simpatia con la idea.

*
Caronte el Barquero*
Os apoyo completamente y ofrezco parte de mis vacaciones para arreglar, construir o dar clases en mis especialidades.

Ofrezco la Coop. agrícola que ha creado mi hermano ( si sobrevive más tiempo esta y es factible) para distribuir productos que puedan tener salida cerca de Barna.

Ofrecemos la radio C/B y difusión de videos, para hacer directos o grabaciones del proyecto.

*
The neighbor*
El tema de los idiomas, es interesante, pero yo voy un paso más allá. En vez de dar clases de juegos online y demás milongas, - lo siento, para mí lo son - prefiero organizar estrategicamente a gente con conocimientos multidiciplinares para dedicarse a varios frentes. 

Me explico: 

Primeramente es necesario dotar al "pueblo" -- que bien no tiene que ser propiamente un pueblo, podría ser una parcela grande, un caserío... hay alternativas -- de infraestructuras básicas tales como acceso a la energía, agua potable y alimentos.

Para estas tareas será necesario gente que trabaje y tenga conocimientos en la materia, tanto en agricultura como en ingeniería.

Una vez superado esto, hay que dotar de internet, y un pueblo como el que ud. propone, el acceso a 
servicios de calidad no es cosa trivial, al igual que el acceso a servicios de urgencia. (Por eso están abandonados)

Por otro lado tema de apadrinamientos y webcams, son muy de gran hermano, podría funcionar por un tiempo pero no lo veo o no lo quiero ver sinceramente --sería otra burbuja--. 

Ahora bien, lo que si veo es que gente con carreras y conocimientos en nuevas tecnologías -- desde físicos, matemáticos, ingenieros, médicos, biólogos, economistas, contables,ect... -- se agrupara para dedicarse a investigar y crear desde productos hasta soluciones que se pueden exportar a fuera; desde máquinas industriales, aplicaciones de nuevos paradigmas, soluciones software/hardware personalizados hasta métodos de cultivo, optimización de recursos o nuevos modelos sociales.

Otro punto que ud. olvida, es que somos seres sociales, por un tiempo estaríamos bien confinados, pero creo que el estar siempre con la misma gente, mismas ideas y mismo entorno, puede mermar el asunto.

Aún así, disponemos mejor que nunca en la historia de la humanidad acceso a la información gratuita, actual y colaborativa, pero aún seguimos viendo el dedo que apunta a la luna. 

Personalmente, aunque no deba decirlo, estoy iniciando un proyecto colaborativo de estas características, -- sin la parte de ganadería autosuficiencia, y con la libertad de poder cambiar de entorno -- somos pocos, aún la gente no ha comenzado a despertar, pero al igual que dedico un par de horas al día a entrenar,salir,hacer deporte, se puede dedicar tiempo a pasar un rato en grupo proponiendo ideas que llevar a cabo en conjunto. Las ideas se publican en un foro, offshore y privado, sin temporalidad, cuando a uno le salen, y en el momento que alguna cuaja para todos, se ataca. Ideas hay muchísimas ya.

El C(I+D+i) lo llamo yo, donde C es Colaboración/Colaborativo.



*VERCINTERONTIX*

Una comunidad mas o menos pequeña y basicamente autosuficiente (lo cual incluye paneles fotovoltaicos, geotermia, huerto y esas cosas

++as cosas se puedne ir haciendo poco a poco

Ademas de que para la instalcion, mantenimiento y demas ya estariamos nosotros. Igual que para el huerto, por ejemplo

Lo principal que tiene un ser humano es su capacidad de aprender y su fuerza de trabajo, con eso haces lo que quieras

Lo importante es tener una fuente de alimento. Y eso se consigue con un huerto, unas gallinas, unos conejos y poco más, a partir de ahi... lo que quieras

Seria interesante tener acceso a un pozo (de lo contrario el agua habria que comprarla o ir a buscarla a una fuente), y establecer un sistema de recogida de aguas pluviales (con depositos o temas por el estilo)

Tambien es importante el tema de los deshechos organicos (hay que hacer fosas septicas) y los residuos varios, con la huerta y los animales se soluciona el tema de residuos organicos, el resto habria que quemarlo en un horno fabricado a tal efecto.

Obviamente al principio se va a necesitar dinero (aunque no tanto como pensais algunos), pero luego se puede ir ganando dinero. ya sea trabajando en los pueblos de alrededor (en desbroce de fincas, viñas, etc...) O bien vendiendo el genero que se produce en la huerta (incluso a traves de internet)

Habria que establecer una especie de "caja comun" donde todos puseramos parte de nuestros beneficios (yo, por ejemplo, puedo trabajar desde alli, gano dinero, y pongo ese dinero en la caja comun)

++Bromas aparte, la financiacion al principio es basica

Ponte en el mejor de los supuestos, que la idea se materialice en la finca de Perchas:

- Necesitas dinero para los primeros meses de alquiler
- Poner algunas camas o acondicionar estancias que sea neceario (para lo cual habria que comprar cemento, herramientas, etc...)
- Utiles de labranza
- Animales
- Empezar pagando la luz hasta ser autosufcientes en la medida de lo posible
- Comida para los primeros meses hasta que la huerta empiece a dar sus frutos
- Gasolina para un tractor y una furgoneta.

Por eso habria que hacer una "caja comun"

Un huerta da muchisima comida, es increible lo que se puede sacar en 1 o 2 hectareas

Los animales como los conejos o las gallinas se mantienen muy bien y tambien dan un buen sustento (huevos a punta pala para empezar)

Los cerdos dan algo mas de trabajo, pero con 4-5 cerdos, haces una matanza buena en Diciembre y tienes carne para todo el año para cantidad de personas (20-25 por lo menos). tambien se pueden comprar ya cebados (lo cual es aconsejable por ejemplo para el primer año).

Llevar algo asi no es muy costoso ni muy fatigoso. Obviamente hay que trabajar, pero con 4-5 horas diarias sobra (Perchas habia ofrecido un lugar que ya estaba acondicionado para estas cosas)

Para ingresar dinero en la comunidad se pueden realizar ventas por internet, realizar trabajos para los vecinos de la zona (desde desbrozarles una finca, a instalarles una lampara, o arreglarles un grifo, pasando por la vendimia, etc...).

Para empezar se puede formar una cooperativa y aportar una cantidad de dinero cada uno (por ejemplo, si somos 100 interesados, ponemos 500 euros cada uno y tenemos un 1% de la cooperativa cada uno). Y a partir de ahi se empieza a crecer

++Yo tambien creo que la cooperativa, para ganar dinero, puede montarnegocios mas cotidianos, como puede ser una tienda on-line de electronica, o de ropa, o de cualquier cosa.

Somos muchos y seguro que conocemos buenos proveedors y tenemos el "know-how" suficiente para ganar un dinerito asi 8aunque al principio no sea mucho)

Yo puedo aportar experiencia y contactos fuera por si es necesario importar cosas de China o Alemania o UK

++Esta es la madre del cordero, y coincido 100%. Los ingresos a través de la RED pueden ser suficientes para ir obteniendo los materiales básicos. Hay que tener en cuenta que no sólo para lo del póker, lo cual podría resultar bastante peregrino, sino para cualquier forma de pillar fondos por Internet, no hace falta estar en ningún lado físico a ninguna hora concreta, sino tener un acceso, simplemente.

En este sentido, las redes condicionarían el crecimiento y la idiosincrasia económica de la comunidad. Y podría ser en base al crecimiento de las necesidades de la propia comunidad (tomar dinero del sistema para huir del sistema podría ser la primera necesidad).



*PEROT LO LLADRE*
El tema estaria en encontrar algun pueblo con 10 o 15 casas para restaurar, con terreno abundante, agua y no demasiado incomunicado. A partir de aqui con ganas de trabajar y un grupo de personas con conocimientos variados, n seria tan complicado. Incluso una vez establecidos despues de algunos años dificiles, la vida seria facil y el trabajo liviano.



*UNOQUEVA*
Lo primero, mejor que un pueblo abandonado es un buen terreno de unas cuantas de hectáreas, con casa ya construida y pozo propio. Y que a ser posible, disponga de mas terrenos anexos que también estén a la venta.

Hacerse con un pueblo puede ser una tarea muy complicada, por el tema administrativo y la inversión necesaria para luego adecuarlo es demasiado grande.

Por otro lado, si uno se plantea un tipo de proyecto de estas características, hay tres nombres básicos a tener en cuenta.

- Masanobu Fukuoka.

- Bill Mollison.

- Mike Reynolds.

Lo mejor es empaparse bien de sus ideas y sus obras.

++En este vídeo... y en el resto de vídeos del canal. Pueden verse los pasos que ha seguidos esta familia (más o menos) para tener una casa autosuficiente.

Permacultura en México - Mini-Granja familiar TIERRAMOR #1 - YouTube
Permacultura en México - Mini-Granja familiar TIERRAMOR #1 - YouTube


No es algo ni difícil, ni muy costoso. Eso si, requiere esfuerzo y una buena planificación.

++Como ya se ha comentado, el tema de la convivencia es uno de los dos obstáculos en este tipo de empresas. El otro, es el capital inicial.

Si realmente os estáis planteando llevar a cabo este proyecto, yo aconsejaría copiar el modelo de Mike Reynolds. Podéis ver como montaron su comunidad en el documental "Garbage Warrior".

Eso de vivir todos juntos, comer todos juntos, dormir todos juntos... esta muy bien si eres una secta o es algo flower power de dos tardes. Pero para un proyecto serio y con vistas a perdurar, la intimidad y el espacio vital propio es indispensable XD

Y por otro lado, hay que olvidarse de cayenes, tetas de goma y mierdas similares. No es que uno que se plantee la autosuficiencia vaya a vivir mal, pero lo que hay que tener claro es que es otro tipo de vida.

++Toda esta información puedes obtenerla de esto libros:

- Permaculture: A Designer's Manual.

Permaculture: A Designer's Manual: Amazon.es: Bill Mollison, Andrew Jeeves: Libros en idiomas extranjeros


- Introduction to Permaculture.

http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-P...s=permaculture


- Guía práctica ilustrada. Horticultor autosuficiente.

Guía práctica ilustrada. Horticultor autosuficiente: Amazon.es: John Seymour: Libros


- Guía práctica ilustrada. Vida campo y horticultor autosuficiente.

Guía práctica ilustrada. Vida campo y horticultor autosuficiente: Amazon.es: John Seymour: Libros


En los links a los vídeos que he puesto en entradas anteriores tienes también mucha información al respecto.

Y respecto al tema de reses y otros animales de gran tamaño, es una historia. Mejor empezar por un huerto, unas gallinas y algún pato y de ahí ya ir ampliando. 

Y para aprender mas sobre esto, aconsejaria a los interesados intentar hacer un curso en el Instituto de Permacultura Monsant.

Instituto Permacultura Montsant

Una forma fácil y económica de tener un contacto real con este tipo de temas.

++El problema es que compras las casa, pero los terreno circundantes tienen dueños.

Para hacerse con un pueblo hace falta mucha pasta y mucho papeleo... y eso si consigues encontrar los papeles.

A menos que se quiera Okupar, que entonces eso ya es otra historia, lo mejor y mas factible es adquirir un terreno, que los hay tirados de precio y de buen tamaño.

Además, que para este caso del que se habla, ya hay un forero que esta dispuesto dejar su casa.


*ZHU DE*
Interesante artículo de Eroski sobre comprar pueblos abandonados:

Pueblo pequeño en venta: ¿qué se compra en realidad? [Pag. 1 de 2] | EROSKI CONSUMER Pueblo pequeño en venta: ¿qué se compra en realidad? [Pag. 1 de 2] | EROSKI CONSUMER

y otro

Compra y rehabilitación de pueblos abandonados Compra y rehabilitación de pueblos abandonados

++Por lo que he leido hasta ahora, no se recomienda comprar el pueblo por problemas burocráticos, lo mas conveniente seria adquirir los inmuebles necesarios para los componente de la ¿Comuna,contubernio,granja colectica? en un pueblo determinado, habitado o no. Se me ocurre que para tomar contacto los auténticamente interesados, podriamos empezar por montar una especie de campus parti en miniatura en algun pueblo habitado por unos dias, para poner en común ideas, vamos.



*SKABNEK*
100 personas es una dimensión brutal para empezar eso de la nada, seria mucho mejor 10 y 10, obligatoriamente tendría que haber mujeres en las misma o mas proporción de hombres por que si no vais a acabar dando por culo o acercándoos al puticlub mas cercano o como bien han dicho somos seres sociales no podéis encerraros en plan autista por que acabareis deshaciéndoos



*PERCHAS*
Podemos poner a disposición del grupo con ciertas condiciones un caserón Urbano de 1700 m2, 60 años de antigüedad, edificación de ladrillo, en un pueblo cercano a Madrid, 80 km, con agua corriente del pueblo y dos pozos, el agua está a rebosar, LUZ monofásica y trifásica, Internet, colegio, etc. etc, justo al lado, está la casa que alberga el ambulatorio de la Seg Social.

Incluye una Casa de dos pisos, el piso superior está diáfano, cercada con Tapial en todo su perímetro, con calefacción, Bodega de 60 Hectolitros, caballerizas, corral de ovejas, criadero de aves, a la espera de varios paneles solares Fotovoltaicos, térmicos de tubos de vacío y un molino eléctrico.

Por un alquiler simbólico y ciertas condiciones legales, para proteger la propiedad. y sobre todo para que se mantenga en buen uso.

Nuestros hijos están fuera y creo que de momento no la necesitaran, pero nunca se sabe.

+++Iniciado por PP$OE 
Muchas gracias perchas ¿hay terreno para huerta?

Yo había entrado a este hilo medio en serio medio en broma, pero si se plantea bien creo que me apunto, puedo aportar algo de capital (unos pocos miles que no soy rico) y trabajo, no sé hacer nada en concreto pero soy manitas 

Si hay terreno para hacerlo dentro del recinto, ideal para cultivos de ultima tecnología, para eso son los paneles térmicos. ademas es un pueblo donde echar una partida al mus es una obligación.

Intercambio con los huertanos, hay de sobra.

No olviden que desde esa casa se han criado toda una genereción familiar con casi autosuficiencia.

No olviden los servicios a los ancianos, ahí hay un buen nicho de negocio, hasta el punto que enfrente hay una finca urbana de 5000 m2 para construir una cooperativa de jubilados para autocuidarse, probablemente le demos un empujón a este proyecto.

Se me olvidaba , en la otra esquina de la plaza donde está la casa está La Forja a la antigua usanza aun funcionando.


*
KALUA*
Llevo tiempo pensando, que un proyecto así debería intentarse vincular a algo de "denominación de origen". Quizás, el plano artesanal sea más factible que el de la "alimentación"; puesto que para esto último se necesitarían permisos burrocráticos. Aún así, contando con la experiencia de cooperativas... podría llegarse a hacer. 

Con todo, estaría bien basar parte de la economía del pueblo en algo artesanal como la alfarería, la forja, la carpintería, el vidrio o lo que sea. El producto de tal trabajo podría venderse vía internet. 

Si el problema es el aprendizaje... seguro que dentro de alguna red de intercambio de conocimientos, (que las hay) podemos encontrar gente con los conocimientos que requerimos como para que nos de el empujón inicial. Después, de manera autodidacta y con perseverancia se puede conseguir hacer buenas cosas...


Aún así, no se si sería mejor especializarse o diversificar la actividad del pueblo...

++Autosuficientes... ¿100%? Eso es prácticamente imposible. Mejor no caer en el dogmatismo. Además, empezar directamente por la autosuficiencia es una locura... creo que sería más fácil pasar por una período de transición. Quizás, durante la época de construcción; ir trabajando (quien no tenga ahorros) a media jornada aquí y ahí para financiar el pueblo y para poder trabajar en el proyecto el resto del día...

En fin, para conseguir materializar una cosa así... creo que deberíamos plantearnos diversas fases, no ir directamente a la autosuficiencia 100%. 


Por cierto, para solucionar lo del capital inicial... se podría recurrir a unas cuotas mensuales. Creo que esto, además, tristemente refuerza el compromiso... En el caso de que se accediese a algo en alquiler, las cuotas, obviamente, deberían destinarse a cubrir el alquiler...



*GLIESE*
En lo que respecta a los residuos: de los organicos se puede obtener biogas y abonos para la huerta. Con lo cual ya consigues parte de la energia que se necesita. Pero habria que contar tambien con placas y aerogeneradores.
El problema que aun no he podido resolver es el de los residuos de plastico, habria que ver que utilidad o reciclaje se puede lograr de ellos.

La idea es interesante, aunque pienso que deberian ser grupos mas pequeños, facilmente conectables por proximidad e internet, compartiendo informacion y demas materias.

Coincido con el forero que considera la posibilidad de C(I+D+i), me parece que habria tiempo y material humano como para emprender iniciativas que potencien una forma de vida distinta, con mejor aprovechamiento de los recursos naturales y humanos.

++El problema de utilizacion de los residuos organicos no es algo que dependa de tu voluntad, simplemente se generan por el hecho de vivir y/o criar animales. Por eso la gente del medio rural los reutiliza para el purin (abono) y el compostaje. Solo que de esta manera desperdicias el biogas.
Dependiendo de la zona en la que te establezcas, el manejo de todo tipo de residuos llega a ser un problema considerable y muy incomodo.
No es el caso de la finca que ofrece Perchas, pero si puede presentarse en la mayoria de viviendas en medio rural.
Basicamente lo aportaba como informacion util a tener en cuenta, en latinoamerica se utiliza mucho en el medio rural ya que la inversion es muy pequeña, no dependes de proveedores de combustibles y en general es suficiente para cocinar y calentar agua para una vivienda.
En principio no deja de ser una foza septica, que si no tienes alcantarillado tendras que hacer de todas formas.
Bueno, dejo que sigan aportando ideas, que el tema es interesante.


*
ENERGIA01*
En Asturias hay bastantes pueblos del estilo y por falta de agua no sera!, lo malo que en el invierno se quedan incomunicados.
Pero si tienes comida en abundancia un buen generador eléctrico gasoil etc... Se puede soportar e incluso es divertido.


*ZARPÍN*
Algunas ideas.
http://con-cienciaecologica.org/images/VILLASol.pdf
!!!Granjas Integrales Autosuficientes (Manual)
Para irse haciendo una idea de por donde empezar.
Entre todo eso seguro que podremos sacar algo en límpio.

*
UN ELEMENTO*
Esta es la madre del cordero, y coincido 100%. Los ingresos a través de la RED pueden ser suficientes para ir obteniendo los materiales básicos. Hay que tener en cuenta que no sólo para lo del póker, lo cual podría resultar bastante peregrino, sino para cualquier forma de pillar fondos por Internet, no hace falta estar en ningún lado físico a ninguna hora concreta, sino tener un acceso, simplemente.

En este sentido, las redes condicionarían el crecimiento y la idiosincrasia económica de la comunidad. Y podría ser en base al crecimiento de las necesidades de la propia comunidad (tomar dinero del sistema para huir del sistema podría ser la primera necesidad).



*JUDAS ESKARIOTE*
6 habitantes: Illan de vacas en Toledo en 1900 daba de comer a 100 personas

9 Habitantes: Valdemadera y Villaroya en la rioja ( en la segunda llegaron a vivir 400 personas en 1900) y Jaramillo Quemado en Burgos

Son los 4 municipios con menos habitantes de españa, y casualmente yo conozco muy bien uno de ellos jeje



*LCIRPM* 
No sería el primero, en Dinamarca (Y mira que hace frío)
Cristiania, un singular "pas"
Y tienen experiencia:
En el lugar se acuña una moneda propia, el Lol, se tiene bandera e himno. Es sin duda uno de los sitios que más vale la pena visitar cuando se llega a Copenhague.

Y aquí en Hispanistan también llevan años:
Matavenero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




*ENLACES*
Pueblos Abandonados | Todos han oído hablar de ellos, pocos sabrían ubicarlos en el mapa,.

ZHU DE: Ecoaldeas “aldea feliz” Ecoaldeas Aldea Feliz - Página Jimdo de nuevaconciencia

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes.html
Walden Dos: http://www.franjamoradapsico.com.ar/home/descargas/libros/skinner/B. F. Skinner - Walden dos.pdf

Venta:
aldeas abandonadas.com
Sales of rustic, rural, country and coastal houses in Galicia NW. Spain


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Ago 2012)

Pueblo abandonado en venta (vendido) | Pueblos Abandonados

Curioso nombre.

Entrando al fondo del tema, creo que es un poco ambicioso tratar de juntar 100 burbujistas ¿Por qué no 10 o 1000? La idea no es mala pero, como cualquier planta, debe crecer de abajo a arriba, cuidándola poco a poco. 
No es cuestión de "Vamonos a la casa del perchas que hay una fiesta"


----------



## Funcional (31 Ago 2012)

La idea es buena, pero se podría ir más alla:

1.-¿Por qué irse a un sitio despoblado sin comodidades a vivir una vida tan medieval?
2.-¿Por qué no desligarse de un territorio y declarar la independencia de una comunidad virtual como estado soberano sin más? Algo así como la famosa república independiente de tu casa.
3.-Propongo que cada cual viva donde le venga más cómodo pero pueda adoptar la nacionalidad del nuevo estado y declarar su casa como territorio nacional, como las embajadas.
4.-A partir de la adopción de la nueva nacionalidad y residiendo cada uno en territorio extranjero cesan las obligaciones tributarias con el anterior y dejamos de mantener a políticos y parásitos del estado español. Que se organicen como quieran mientras respeten nuestros derechos de extranjeros.


----------



## energia01 (31 Ago 2012)

Aqui os dejo un mapa de pueblos abandonados o semiabandonados, el autor se dedica a ocupar pueblos y tal vez os ayude.

Mapa de Pueblos Abandonados


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Pero dependes de ellos y a la larga se acaba el petroleo. Hay otras maneras de poder cultivar sin los "dichosos" abonos quimicos, y lo mas importante, sostenible.



Si claro, se acaba el petroleo...

El "acabose" del petroleo no lo van a ver ni tus nietos, flipis, que eres un flipis.

Una huerta se abona unas pocas veces al año y ya esta, que algunos os creeis que hay que hecharle abono a diario o se te mueren las plantas.

El petroleo para abono sintetico no se va a acabar, y si lo hace sera dentro de muchas decadas, no digais tonterias.

Ya he dicho que no se trata de vivir absolutamente aislados, eso es imposible, como ha dicho otro forero, eso no lo hacen ni los amish.

Mirad...alquilar unas casas y unos huertos y ganar pasta a traves de internet se puede hacer perfectamente, y es una vida 100 veces mas relajada que tirarte en el paro de forma indefinida o currar para un empresauro ejpañol.

Por cierto, las aldeas "abandonadas", en realidad no lo estan, obviamente son propiedad de alguien...a lo mejor no llega la pasta para comprar una aldea, pero los dueños de casas abandonadas no creo que pidan mucho por un alquiler...seria cuestion de mirar en el catastro del ayuntamiento al que perteneciera la aldea para saber quienes son los propietarios de las casas.

Esto seria lo mejor, asi, el que quiera unirse al proyecto, alquilaria la casa que le gustara de la aldea, y se pagaria el mismo su alquiler, al principio con sus ahorros, luego con los beneficios de las actividades online.


----------



## JoseII (31 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> solo es un ejemplo.
> 
> Le pongo otro:
> 
> ...



Alma de Dios
Usted cree que cualquier urbanita educado bajo la influencia de Walt Disney va a querer comerse el conejo, gallina, cordero, ...,que ha apadrinado?

Alma de cantaro, al primer sacrifico le PETAN los de PETA


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2012)

JoseII dijo:


> Alma de Dios
> Usted cree que cualquier urbanita educado bajo la influencia de Walt Disney va a querer comerse el conejo, gallina, cordero, ...,que ha apadrinado?
> 
> Alma de cantaro, al primer sacrifico le PETAN los de PETA



Igual no hace falta ni sacrificarlo.

La gente es profundamente GILIPOLL.AS.

Muchos estanm dispuestos a gastarse la pasta por ver crecer a "sus mascotas" a traves de una webcam, sobre todo piji-niños anglosajones que convencen a sus viejos para estas tonterias.

Simplemente iriamos cebando al bicho para que creciera, cada "x" tiempo, el "padrino" mandaria pasta, pueden ser mensajes "sms" para hacerlo mas facil (si es facil el pago, la gente tiende a gastar mas), de esos "sms premium"· nosotros nos quedamos un dinero.

Eso para los animalitos "tierno"...tambien se podria apadrinar vacas y gallinas, vides, etc, cosas que den producto sin tener que cepillarte al animal, y como dice "the ignorant", se le mandaria cada "x" teimpo su botellita de vino personalizada al ser de luz correspondiente, por ejemplo, y cosas asi.

Tambien se podrian organizar "ecursiones" a la aldea para mostrar este tipo de vida, a colegios, jubilados, etc, y de paso que pasaran un dia comiendo productos de la huerta, etc.


----------



## vidarr (31 Ago 2012)

Entrance dijo:


> Si puede ser, me pido encargarme de los conejos.....siento cierta fascinación por ellos, los haria mimitos, rasuraria...etc.



Hoyga, para hacer mimitos a "conejos" rasurados póngase a la cola... ehhh ehhh


----------



## TheNeighbor (31 Ago 2012)

En el momento que se habla primero de F O R R A R S E, se desvirtúa el tema.


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> En el momento que se habla primero de F O R R A R S E, se desvirtúa el tema.



No se esta desvirtuando nada.

Cualquier beneficio seria para todos los de la comunidad.

A ver...que la cosa no va de "voto de pobreza y ecologismo" ni nada por el estilo.

La idea, como no me canso de decir, no es desconectar del sistema y vestir con pieles ni nada por el estilo.

La idea es conseguir un modo de vida mas relajado, con menos stress, y sobretodo CAPEAR LA CRISIS sin acabar recogiendo de los contenedores.

No es una comuna hippi.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (31 Ago 2012)

Ha sido interesante leer el post aunque solo sea para encontrar afines.

Mi pequeña aportación.

Me considero una persona con los pies en el suelo. Esto es, aunque me muero de ganas de "bajarme del mundo", creo que sin una organización clara y unos recursos suficientes cualquier iniciativa está abocada al fracaso.

En este post varios foreros han colaborado con ideas interesantes pero sin los pies en la tierra... malamente... Me inclino más por las comunidades autosuficientes que se describen en otro post.

Por cierto otro par de cosas:

- De los que se están apuntando al carro, ¿tenéis familia? Me da que la gran mayoria andáis entre los 20-35 años sin hijos y/o probablemente sin pareja que comparta la idea.

- Para el tema de negocios por internet no es necesario irse a vivir juntos. Lo podéis proponer en el subforo de emprendedores (quizá esté ya, no lo sigo) y ver, como primer paso, si podéis conseguir sacar algo de pasta.


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (31 Ago 2012)

Me parece muy utópico todo esto, pero siempre me ha gustado la idea de irme a un pueblo perdido de la mano de dios a vivir de la huerta y el ganado.

Me apunto, aporto:

-Conocimientos de comunicación, redes, programación web y sistemas de gestión.
-Conocimientos básicos de agricultura y ganadería.
-Mano de obra *para lo que haga falta*

Además aporto (y exigiría para ver esto viable) a los demás miembros:

-Aportación económica inicial al "fondo común del pueblo" ya que al principio tendremos unos gastos comunes para poner en marcha el proyecto.
-Participación en la gestión de dicho fondo: Inversión inicial en renovables, granja, maquinaria de explotación agricola, cabezas de ganado, adecuación de abastecimiento de agua, electricidad y comunicaciones, gastos de restauración de las casas...

Por ahora no se me ocurren mas cosas, pero vamos, creo que lo más complicado es encontrar un pueblo que reuna las condiciones ideales para llevarlo a cabo. Cuando estuve mirando vi asociaciones que fomentan este tipo de proyectos pero hay muy poca oferta y mucha demanda.


----------



## JoseII (31 Ago 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Igual no hace falta ni sacrificarlo.
> 
> La gente es profundamente GILIPOLL.AS.
> 
> ...



En el MAD MAX internet no es la solución sino el problema.
La red será censura y bloqueada, amen de la dificultad de acceso por falta de energia y aparatos.

Sine Agriculture Nihil


----------



## Bubble Boy (31 Ago 2012)

Bueno, pongámosle nombre al falansterio:

* VILLABURBUJA*


----------



## latostat (31 Ago 2012)

Creo que The Ignorant ha tenido una gran idea, a la cual, el tema del poker y _farmear_ como chinos por objetos de juegos _online_ le ha restado valor o le ha dado una mala imagen pero leyendo todos sus aportes creo que ha dado con un enfoque que podría ser muy interesante. El de utilizar esa comunidad como un lugar de esparcimiento cultural, en el que puedas formarte academicamente en temas no convencionales y en el que además puedas vivir un tiempo meditando y creciendo espiritualmente de alguna manera. 

Los burbujistas tenemos una forma de pensar peculiar, diferente a la de la mayoría de la sociedad y transmitir nuestra "sabiduría" y nuestra religión de la "loncha fina" al resto de españoles podría ser, no sólo una forma de ayudarnos a nosotros mismos si no de ayudar al conjunto de la sociedad, sociedad a la que por mucho que intentemos negarlo estamos adscritos, una ignorancia con la que no sólo tenemos que convivir si no por la que además sufrimos como ciudadanos. (Vease la burbuja, el banco malo, el bipartidismo, los telediarios de la 3 etc., etc.)

Vivir allí de forma permanente olvidadlo, la vida sigue un curso, un camino...la mayoría de los que estamos hablando aquí somos personas de 20-35 años sin familia propia, creo que el proyecto ha de tomarse como la fundación de una Academia, un centro espiritual, en el que pasar unos años para después visitar de vez en cuando sin dejar de colaborar con él desde el exterior para contribuir así en su crecimiento y en la formación de más y nuevos _burbujistas_ con el paso de los años. Así mismo las empresas creadas y el propio grupo humano de la academia podrán colaborar contigo en tu vida terrenal fuera del paraiso burbujista, tu has ayudado a crearlas y ellas te ofrecen a ti un servicio, una manera de ganarte la vida en el futuro, el poder aprovecharte de los contactos creados... El tomarlo como un modo de vida permanente es algo que no nos va a ayudar a llevar esta idea a la categoría de proyecto porque la mente de ninguno de nosotros sería capaz de asimilarlo. Si el tema de la convivencia social muchos lo resaltabais como un problema, el tener la mente y el cuerpo ocupados sumado a remansos de paz donde estar sólo podría paliar este problema más aún sabiendo que el estar ahí es cosa de uno o dos años y que una vez finalizado un periodo de formación tendrás que abandonarlo. 

Caso aparte es el de creer que por juntar a 5 matematicos, 5 economistas, 5 abogados, 5 diseñadores gráficos, 5 programadores y otros tantos expertos creando un equipo multidisciplinar vaya a servirte para crear empresas rentables. Hablo con conocimiento del tema puesto que yo mismo organicé un proyecto en el que cerca de 200 personas (universitarios, parados, empresarios, trabajadores etc.) financiaban y creaban una plataforma cuyo objetivo era ese, el de crear proyectos empresariales amparándonos en el poder que un equipo tan numeroso y multidisciplinar nos proporcionaba. El experimento no fue mal, pero tampoco fue como yo esperaba y aprendí mucho del ser humano. La debilidad de ese proyecto fue que se realizó a través de Internet sufriendo los diversos inconvenientes derivados de la dispersión geográfica, no sólo en el tema organizativo, para la gente eso no era un trabajo y le dedicaban al proyecto su tiempo libre o ni eso. Aquí, con una base de operaciones física, con un objetivo definido y motivador (a lo largo de la historia no ha habido mayor motivación que la de transmitir o imponer por la fuerza tu manera de pensar y de entender la vida) con una convivencia, unos horarios y con gente dedicándose a ese cometido en cuerpo y alma creo que se podría lograr algo interesante pero no es algo fácil, el ser humano tiene muchas limitaciones y por juntar a las 11 personas que más sepan de fútbol del mundo no vas a crear un equipo capaz de competir con 11 futbolistas aunque éstos sean de segunda división.

El dinero en este tema no tiene un papel protagonista, el trabajo para montar algo así y levantarlo sería enorme pero bueno, como el tema del dinero y la financiación siempre es uno de los primeros datos que se utiliza para estudiar la viabilidad de un proyecto rompo el hielo comentando que yo estaría dispuesto a colaborar con 1,000 € en una primera ronda con el objetivo de: 

- Crear una cooperativa. 

- Hacernos con unos terrenos y habilitarlos. 

- Desarrollar una actividad agrícola y ganadera de substistencia. 

- Que el objetivo principal del centro no fuese el de subsistir allí toda la vida o el de labrarnos un nuevo modo de vida, que fuese el de lograr un crecimiento académico y espiritual siendo nosotros mismos los primeros alumnos y profesores. Sería como nuestra casa pero no podríamos vivir siempre allí, se podría visitar siempre que se quisiera pero si queremos que otros se formen tendremos que dejarles sitio. 

- Parte de ese programa acádemico comprenderá el buscar nuevas fuentes de ingresos para la academia con el objetivo de que esta perdure en los años expandiendo nuestra filosofía. Pudiendo explotar en un futuro estas fuentes desde el exterior, creando así una red de empresas y de contactos que podrían funcionar como un pequeño _ lobby_ económico.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Ago 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> El proyecto consiste en la convivencia de unas 100 personas (ambos sexos) y foreros de Burbuja.info , en un conjunto de casas que pertenezcan a un pueblo con problemas de despoblación.
> 
> La estancia incluirá:
> 
> ...



Sin caravanas de mujeres no funcionará y en dos meses todos maricones...


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (31 Ago 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Nadie te va a obligar a estar recluído allí, estás porque te apetece y cuando no te apetezca te vas al pueblo o a la ciudad de al lado y te tomas unas copas tú sólo, o con un amigo tuyo de la vida o con amigos burbujistas que hagas. Incluso puede que seas un miembro del Falasterio habiéndolo pisado sólo una vez de visita y colaborando desde exterior si no te apetece estar ahí....



Yo no lo he entendido así, pero el planteamiento también es bueno.

Cómo todo proyecto cada integrante desarrollará un rol que puede exigirle la permanente residencia en el pueblo o no. 

Creo que The Ignorant y algunos más interpretamos este proyecto cómo reflotar la actividad de un pueblo sin habitantes o cuyos únicos habitantes sean ancianos, sin uso. Hay mucha gente interesada, hijos de mayores que se han ido a la ciudad y temen por sus padres y la soledad del pueblo...

Yo personalmente lo enfocaría de manera más amplia, con una mayor inversión inicial que nos aproxime al nivel de vida actual en medio plazo. En estos proyectos el contraste sobre lo que espera cada uno de los socios es caótico, propongo realizar un listado de interesados, crear un foro, borradores, ideas, normas, proyectos...


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (31 Ago 2012)

...fichas de cada uno de los socios y cuanto estaríamos dispuestos a desembolsar (¿de qué manera podría ser esto privado?), investigación y estudio de los posibles lugares de destino, planificación del proyecto, es mucho curro, no sabría por donde empezar, pero me gusta mucho la idea.


----------



## latostat (31 Ago 2012)

Mucho_Jabón dijo:


> ...fichas de cada uno de los socios y cuanto estaríamos dispuestos a desembolsar (¿de qué manera podría ser esto privado?), investigación y estudio de los posibles lugares de destino, planificación del proyecto, es mucho curro, no sabría por donde empezar, pero me gusta mucho la idea.



Bueno, lo primero no llevéis esto a un foro privado todavía, por favor, como comentaba en un post atrás he tenido la experiencia de crear un proyecto de este estilo en un foro y si sacáis el proyecto fuera de Burbuja las posibilidades de que el proyecto se estanque o caiga son muy grandes. Hablando aquí, le damos actividad al hilo y cada vez más gente lo ve, aumentando así las posibilidades de que más y más gente aporte ideas interesantes y de que se apunten. The Ignorant, muy importante que cuides el primer post, es la tarjeta de presentación del proyecto y tiene que ser conciso (a la gente le cuesta leer) tiene que estar bien organizado y resumir los puntos básicos de lo que vayamos sacando adelante, hay cosas que tendremos que debatirlas, esas no las pongas, pon los puntos en los que parece que haya un consenso y en los que todos podamos estar de acuerdo. El objetivo del primer post es explicar la idea pero también es que más se gente se una a esto y ayuden a crearlo. El que hayas creado el hilo te da además un rol de organizador, por ahora estás aportando muchas cosas interesantes y se te nota las ganas y la motivación que le pones a cada mensaje, pero tienes que asumir también ese rol de organizador e ir dándole a esto que es sólo una idea (al contrario de lo que se nos enseña o se cree las ideas no valen nada) la forma de proyecto. 

Para ir recogiendo datos estaría bien usar un archivo de google docs y que la gente apuntase su nick, email, la cantidad dispuesta a aportar en una primera ronda, lo que podría aportar al proyecto y la idea que tiene su cabeza de éste, lo que le gustaría que fuera. Yo creo que con esto es suficiente para ir haciéndonos una idea de la gente que estaría dispuesta a formar parte de este proyecto, aunque se apunten _trolls_ o se apunte gente que luego falle, en el proyecto que realicé yo se apuntaron 1,000 personas y a la hora de la verdad pusieron dinero 180, pero bueno, a estas alturas y con una idea tan débil no hay que presionar a los socios ni pedirles datos que no quieran dar, con el nick valdrá, el que se apunten no es algo vinculante luego cada uno que haga lo que quiera una vez que la idea se vaya formando. 

Enviando emails a los interesados resumiendo las novedades y avances del proyecto y actualizaciones periódicas del primer post, en esta primera fase en la que maduramos la idea, podremos suplir todos los inconvenientes de tener que organizarnos en un hilo teniendo en cuenta que el 90% de la gente por diversos motivos no puede o no se va a leer las 24 páginas. 

The Ignorant si te parece crea tú el google doc con columnas y que se vayan apuntando. Ponlo en el primer post también, por favor!


----------



## juansev (31 Ago 2012)

Latostat me ha quitado la palabra de la boca. Totalmente de acuerdo en que habría que crear un documento en Google Docs (o la plataforma que los organizadores más apasionados por el proyecto considere) para de una forma sencilla ver cuánta gente hay interesada. A lo mejor el rango económico que podría aportar al proyecto (a lo mejor eso para una reunión vía chat o algo así). 

Como ya he dicho en un post anterior yo no podría ir a vivir allí de forma inmediata, pero sí me gustaría tener esa posibilidad (esperando lo que me tenga que esperar, por ejemplo, a que me "toque" en la lista de casas a construir). Como ya se ha dicho no es crear una comunidad amish, sino de crear una comunidad sostenible (más que autosuficiente, sostenible), enlazada al mundo principalmente por internet, ya que no nos van a poner una autovía porquenosotroslovalemos. 

Me da un poco de miedo saber que aunque ahora todo nos suene a utopía, necesitaremos también una serie de normas o reglas de convivencia, porque sino será la anarquía (con todo lo que ello conlleva, de insalubridad, inseguridad y miedo).


----------



## Unoqueva (1 Sep 2012)

Como ya ha comentado mas de un forero, lo mejor es intentar empezar estas cosas poco a poco.

El problema de estos proyectos es que, los que están dispuestos a involucrarse no tiene capital para empezarlos, y los que tiene capital, no ven la necesidad imperiosa de llevarlos a cabo. Suele ser por eso, que este tipo de propuestas terminan diluyéndose y quedando solo en unas cuantas charlas, algunas propuestas interesantes y poco más.

Aunque espero que esto os salga bien y que podáis sacarlo adelante.

Yo por mi parte llevo algo mas de un año trabajando en mi propio proyecto de permacultivo. Aun estoy en la fase de formación y reuniendo capital, y espero para el año próximo tener los recursos suficientes como para dar el salto al monte.

Por mi parte seguiré atento al hilo e intentare aportar todo lo posible XD


----------



## latostat (1 Sep 2012)

Para ampliar opciones había puesto que también podríamos buscar, monasterios, seminarios y conventos abandonados, os pongo alguno que he encontrado: 

Echadle un vistazo a este:













Aquí hay vídeos: 

Video denuncia el monasterio románico de Obona abandono y ruina en pleno Camino de Santiago asturiano
_


Los monjes del monasterio mejoraron y perfeccionaron las técnicas agrícolas y ganaderas de la zona, convirtiéndolo en un área de gran riqueza económica mientras, en sus aulas impartían clases de filosofía, teología o latín entre otras materias.

Etimológicamente la palabra Obona proviene de Oubona, Aubona, Aqua-Bona, agua buena que se refería al valle. En este valle se encuentra la fuente del Matoxo, un manantial de agua de gran calidad en las inmediaciones al monasterio, que adquirió gran fama gracias a fray Benito Jerónimo Feijoo Montenegro quien pasaba largas temporadas de descanso en el monasterio 

Actualmente el monasterio es propiedad del Arzobispado de Oviedo y fue declarado monumento nacional el 14 de mayo de 1982, su actual estado de abandono hace peligrar esta joya del patrimonio español, las fuertes humedades que tiene está debilitando su estructura o sus paramentos murales, la maleza atasca el sistema de alcantarillado impidiendo que el agua de la lluvia pueda discurrir provocando mayores humedades, mientras la talla del cristo está cubierta de excrementos de pájaros y carcoma.

_

Los pueblos de al lado también están prácticamente deshabitados: 

La parroquia de Obona tiene una población de 226 habitantes (2008) y, según el nomenclátor de 2008 está formada por las siguientes localidades:

Berrugoso (casería): Deshabitada
Cerezal (aldea): 47 habitantes
La Fayona (casería): Deshabitada
Murias (aldea): 45 habitantes
Obona (aldea): 70 habitantes La localidad en la que se encuentra el monasterio. 
Piedratecha (casería): 4 habitantes
Robledo de Obona (casería): 13 habitantes
Las Tiendas (casería): Deshabitada
Villaluz (aldea): 47 habitantes








Complejos como estos se podrían rehabilitar, este está en pleno camino de Santiago, se podrían comprar las tierras adyacentes para explotarlas, rehabilitar el edificio y la Iglesia, poner esta última al servicio del pueblo, lo que está claro es que habría que llevar riqueza al pueblo o sería muy difícil porque la gente puede tener totalmente abandonado algo durante 100 años pero si alguien le saca provecho se echará encima tuyo...

Como este hay muchos, esto lo he encontrado buscando 5 minutos, los videos de imitadores de Iker Jiménez y las raves son una mina para encontrarlo, también existe una lista roja del patrimonio en peligro de edificios como este: 

Lista roja de patrimonio en peligro (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Unoqueva (1 Sep 2012)

@latostat:

España esta llena de sitios como los que enlazas, el problema es que hacerse con ellos de forma legal es algo muy difícil y costoso en el mejor de los casos y en la mayoría, simplemente imposible.

La única opción para hacerse con lugares como los que enlazas es la Okupación. Pero con esto te arriesgas a que venga el estado y tire por tierra años de trabajo.

Este es un ejemplo de gente que consiguió okupar algo similar y ha conseguido sacarlo adelante.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/28jYCnZeoZ4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Pero seguramente, lo que se esta planteando en este hilo no es buscar algo por el estilo.


----------



## elena francis (1 Sep 2012)

Yo me apunto a la fiesta de fin de experiencia, y siempre q ue haya barbacoa, vino, gintonics, y lo más importante mujeres...


----------



## The ignorant (1 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Nadie te va a obligar a estar recluído allí, estás porque te apetece y cuando no te apetezca te vas al pueblo o a la ciudad de al lado y te tomas unas copas tú sólo, o con un amigo tuyo de la vida o con amigos burbujistas que hagas. Incluso puede que seas un miembro del Falasterio habiéndolo pisado sólo una vez de visita y colaborando desde exterior si no te apetece estar ahí.
> 
> Sí que es cierto que sería más atractivo si mujeres se apuntaran a esto, si nos vamos a apuntar sólo hombres y se corre la voz entre la comunidad gay corremos el riesgo de que nos pase como a la Iglesia.
> También se podrían organizar fiestas o actividades en las inmediaciones del Falasterio cada cierto tiempo si a la gente le apetece, incluso se podría atraer turismo si se montaran las cosas bien como la ciudad danesa de Cristania que ha puesto un forero. *The Ignorant, estaría bien que fueses modificando el primer post para que se ajustará más a lo que hemos ido proponiendo porque en algunos aspectos se vería más atractivo, ten en cuenta que la gran parte de la gente lee el primer post y ahí se queda, si le gusta o su imaginación le lleva a imaginar algo mejor teniendo como base tu idea participarán y si no se irán sin leer las aportaciones de todos los demás, y es una pena porque las hay muy interesantes*.
> ...




Gracias, seguiré tu consejo. En cuanto disponga de tiempo, actualizaré el primer post.

Pero como todos los hilos en realidad pertenecen a todo aquel que aporta algo, me gustaría consensuar al máximo el contenido del primer mensaje. Tienes razón en que es clave ese primer mensaje, nadie va a leerse ya las 24 páginas del hilo si no se siente 100% atraido por el primer post.

Os animo a que sugirais como editarlo.


----------



## The ignorant (1 Sep 2012)

Tras leer el hilo, voy a intentar resumir los puntos clave que van surgiendo :



1.	La cuestión de l@s 100.

Yo sugerí 100 personas por dos motivos. Porque es un número seductor en aventuras utópicas y sobretodo porque quería dar a entender que buscamos las economías de escala que se obtienen gracias al pensamiento en red. No sé cual es la masa crítica de cerebros necesario para llegar, pero 100 me pareció una buena cifra, más allá de considerar las necesidades en infraestructura, o los problemas sociales de tamaño grupo.

Quizá con 50 basten para llegar al pensamiento optimizado en red. No lo sé. Pero viene a ser como el par motor de un coche, el mejor rendimiento no lo suele dar a velocidad punta ( con más personas), sinó en un punto intermedio...

No sé si habeis visto actuar al pensamiento en red. Yo sí. En el caso de las falsificaciones de la villa romana de Iruña-Veleia. Los foros consiguieron desenmascarar una falsificación muy bien perpetrada por un equipo de expertos arqueólogos en el País Vasco, fascinados con la idea de las enormes subvenciones que estaban recibiendo, tanto públicas como privadas. Pero la red sospechó algo. Recuerdo que hubieron aportaciones increibles de foreros, de chilenos perdidos en un pueblucho y que eran expertos en historiografía latina, griega y romana, etc, también recuerdo un argentino con una cultura de lo hispano rallana en lo sobrenormal, escribía desde la provincia de Rosario dando owneds de Historia romana de España a catedráticos que participaban en el caso. El tema acabó en los tribunales con los arqueólogos declarados culpables. Los jueces y la fiscalía de Alava actuaron presionados por las conclusiones que iba sacando el foro, el pensamiento colectivo multidisciplinar.

Ese es el objetivo del falansterio de los 100. Pero si el número donde se llega a la masa crítica es menor, pues que sea menor.

Entiendo que 10 es mejor que 100 para llevar un proyecto de autosuficiencia. Pero no para la creación del pensamiento en red.


----------



## The ignorant (1 Sep 2012)

2. La cuestión de los sexos. 

Falansterios autosuficientes de un solo sexo han funcionado desde Egipto. Son los llamados conventos y monasterios.

Lo que pretendemos nosotros es uno mixto. Por varios motivos, por ejemplo porque el pensamiento colectivo precisa dotarse de los puntos de vista femeninos. No queremos ser un ejército marcial, sino una comunidad humana plena.

Pero no nos engañemos. Pocas féminas van a sentirse atraidas por el proyecto. Además me parece que hay que cumplir una serie de requisitos para que esas pocas no se echen atrás.

Por ejemplo, en cestiones de alojamiento. A las tías interesadas teneis que darle la oportunidad de que duerman con otras tías aisladamente, en una casa. Si no es así, se echarán para atrás.

Si quereis mujeres, hay que atraerlas siguiendo sus códigos.


----------



## Desi (1 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> Como ya ha comentado mas de un forero, lo mejor es intentar empezar estas cosas poco a poco.
> 
> El problema de estos proyectos es que, los que están dispuestos a involucrarse no tiene capital para empezarlos, y los que tiene capital, no ven la necesidad imperiosa de llevarlos a cabo. Suele ser por eso, que este tipo de propuestas terminan diluyéndose y quedando solo en unas cuantas charlas, algunas propuestas interesantes y poco más.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que hay de todo, tambien hay gente que tienen algo de capital y además interesados en el proyecto. No todo es blanco o negro.

Por ejemplo, en cestiones de alojamiento. 
No veo porque no van haber tias interesadas. Habrían parejas, solteros, familias con crios, solteras, gente que quiere vivir en comunidad, gente que prefiere vivir sol@s etc.
Creo que en Alemania y USA hay unas cuantas comunas de este estilo.
La idea me gusta mucho mucho, lo que no me parece factible es vivir todos en una misma casa, se acaban a hostias. Estoy a favor de arreglar un pueblo abandonado. Los que quieren vivir en comuna total, que se lo monten en una casa grande, las familias en casa más pequeñas, los solitarios solitos..
Mantenedme al corriente, por favor!


----------



## The ignorant (1 Sep 2012)

3. Los apasionados por la autosuficiencia VS los apasionados por negocios en Internet.

Aquí tenemos un problema...y una oportunidad.

En nuestros posts se nota de qué pie cojeamos cada uno sobre este tema. Creo que es normal porque es difícil reunir las dos pasiones con la misma querencia. 
Por ello, y empezando con una norma típica de Falansterios , jeje, sería bueno evitar reproches de los unos por la falta de interés de los otros.

Extrapolando a mi experiencia con proyectos de implantación de SAP en empresas, os diré que entre el equipo de consultores jamás se pisan unos a otros, o se acusan mutuamente de falta de interés por los retos que van surgiendo. Se aporta una solución experta (desde la óptica propia para un problema generado en tu área de expertise), se dialoga (se exponen las incidencias transversales generadas en cada área y que no estan consideradas en tu solución inicial), y finalmente se consensua, pero siempre tiene mayor peso la decisión del experto en el área.

Pienso que todos podemos sentirnos realizados, cada uno en su pasión, trabajando desde esa óptica. 

Para que se produzcan este tipo de sinergias, hay un pilar fundamental, y es la misión y visión definidos en el proyecto. Definamos ambas de forma consensuada y luego cada uno, a nivel individual, encontrarà la manera de, no solo realizarse, sino de entregar lo mejor de sí para alcanzar el objetivo común.

Sé que mi lenguaje es de multinacional y os pido perdón por ello, la deformación profesional, pero la verdad es que estas cabronas dominan el mundo y uno de sus secretos está en su perfecta composición de objetivos, misión y visión de la empresa.

Si lo pensais bien, es una especie de sucedáneo laico de las motivaciones religiosas, que se dan en los Amish, por ejemplo, una comunidad autosuficiente y estable socialmente.

Digo esto también por la cantidad de foreros que han dicho que hay que empezar poco a poco, por los cimientos, de abajo a arriba para no perderse pronto.

Yo creo que no es verdad. Yo creo que necesitamos un plano del objetivo final diseñado previamente, antes de empezar poco a poco a construir. Si construyes sin plano, cada maestrillo tira el ascua a su molino.

Por eso es tan importante definir el objetivo de forma consensuada. Para que cada maestrillo tire el ascua al molino común, y lo sienta a la vez como propio.

No importa que discutamos algunas semanas sobre qué queremos obtener cada uno con esto. Porque o nos sentimos todos dentro, o está condenado al fracaso.

Parece que los foreros que saben más del mundorural están diciendo " si se monta bien, se puede hacer". 
Y los que está más puestos en lo otro nos están diciendo "yo saco unas perrillas con esto en la red".

Solo tenemos que compatibilizar nuestros deseos.


----------



## Desi (1 Sep 2012)

la misión y visión definidos en el proyecto. 

Para mí, la misión es liberarse del esclavismo total en la que nos ha convertido esta sociedad. Una especie de mini sociedad paralela que se puede dedicar a muchas cosas, cada grupo en lo suyo. Algunos con el tema de la agricultura para alimentar al grupo, otros con sus historias de internet etc. etc.
Si sobra pasta y se puede reinvertir en mejorar las condiciones, mejor que mejor.

Referente a la idea del convento que he visto en uno de los hilos, sé de un convento de clausura en la provincia de Córdoba que ha cedido la mitad ( enorme!!) de forma gratuita a una persona que lo ha convertido en un lugar para artistas. Por 600 Euros al mes el artista se instala para crear lo que quiera, acabando en una exposición. Está teniendo muchísimo éxito, hay lista de espera de artistas extranjeros. 
Los conventos además suelen tener terrenos, para cultivar, y a la iglesia le interesa que alguien les mantenga los monasterios para que no se caigan en la ruina.

El mejor lugar, para mi, ANDALUCIA. Por el clima, y por todo.


----------



## El_Consul (1 Sep 2012)

Me pido el puesto de cónsul, por lo de las relaciones internacionales más que nada.


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (1 Sep 2012)

No me fío de los ingenieros, son mala gente os doy la oprtunidad de forraros en un pueblo abandonado por internet, adelante.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (1 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> ...
> 
> Sé que mi lenguaje es de multinacional y os pido perdón por ello, la deformación profesional, pero la verdad es que estas cabronas dominan el mundo y uno de sus secretos está *en su perfecta composición de objetivos, misión y visión de la empresa.*
> 
> ...



Lo que yo todavía no tengo, después de leer todo el post, es precisamente una visión general de qué se quiere conseguir exactamente.

A los Amish les une el vínculo religioso, y asociado a él, un estricto número de normas y reglas y formas de conducta. ¿a nosotros qué nos uniría?

¿Cómo te imaginas la vida en el falansterio? ¿Sus primeros pasos? ¿Podrías describirlo?


----------



## Desi (1 Sep 2012)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Lo que yo todavía no tengo, después de leer todo el post, es precisamente una visión general de qué se quiere conseguir exactamente.
> 
> A los Amish les une el vínculo religioso, y asociado a él, un estricto número de normas y reglas y formas de conducta. ¿a nosotros qué nos uniría?
> 
> ¿Cómo te imaginas la vida en el falansterio? ¿Sus primeros pasos? ¿Podrías describirlo?



Mientras conteste ignorante, que es el creador de esta historia, yo plasmo mi visión particular, quizás un tanto utópica.

Creo que el vínculo debería ser el no acuerdo con la sociedad tal y como la tenemos ahora. El consumismo, egoismo y falta de solidaridad brutal.
Yo lo veo como una sociedad auto suficiente al máximo, asamblearia, donde todos trabajan para todos, donde el dinero se gestiona de forma colectiva, donde prevalezca la solidaridad. 

Sus primeros pasos: encontrar el lugar y la gente que lo quiere formar, reunir el dinero para acondicionarlo, financiarlo entre todos a partes iguales, ponerse de acuerdo en los medios de supervivencia y reparto de trabajo.

Todo eso lo digo a bote pronto, habría que pensar mucho y estudiar a fondo las fórmulas que ya existen por allí.


----------



## Perot lo lladre (1 Sep 2012)

Pongo unos cuantos enlaces con ideas parecidas, un poco más avanzadas.

Calafou (Colonia ecoindustrial postcapitalista).
https://cooperativa.ecoxarxes.cat/pg/dokuwiki/61975/doku.php?id=introduccion_a_ca_la_fou
CALAFOU | La colònia ecoindustrial postcapitalista i col·lectivitzada

Can Masdeu
Can Masdeu
Video-> El escarabajo verde Una casa en las afueras - YouTube

Lakabe
Lakabe, la autosuficiencia es posible on Vimeo

Artiborain
Tierras de Trapalanda. El sueño de la ocupación rural on Vimeo


----------



## Kalua (1 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> 3.
> 
> Digo esto también por la cantidad de foreros que han dicho que hay que empezar poco a poco, por los cimientos, de abajo a arriba para no perderse pronto.
> 
> ...



Empezar por los cimientos no excluye tener un objetivo final marcado... simplemente, se pueden tener objetivos a corto plazo (por fases) y otros a largo plazo... 

Creo que por temas de logística tendría que ser así. 

Por ejemplo:
1a fase: rehabilitación/construcción de una casa que pueda ser nuestro centro de operaciones. Desde ahí, empezar a buscar financiación de forma colectiva y a trabajar la tierra.
2a fase: construcción de otras casas...
3a fase... etc.


----------



## Unoqueva (1 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> 3. Los apasionados por la autosuficiencia VS los apasionados por negocios en Internet.



Yo soy un apasionado de la autosuficiencia y mis ingresos y negocio funcionan a través de internet. El tema es que, una ves comienzas el trabajo de acondicionamiento de una zona, no tienes tiempo para los negocios online. 

Preparar huertos, gallineros, acondicionar las aguas, los aislantes, la energías... es algo que requiere de mucho trabajo y mucha planificación. 

Si bien es cierto, que con un numero suficiente de personas, unos podrían dedicarse a una cosa y otros a otra, pero aun así, hasta que todo este preparado el "negocio online" (u otros negocios) no se puede realizar, por la sencilla razón de que no hay infraestructuras.

Para un proyecto de estas características hay que tener en cuenta que durante el primer año (como mínimo) la comunidad no tendrá ingresos y que es imprescindible un capital inicial que permita mantenerse durante ese tiempo sin problemas.




The ignorant dijo:


> Digo esto también por la cantidad de foreros que han dicho que hay que empezar poco a poco, por los cimientos, de abajo a arriba para no perderse pronto.
> 
> Yo creo que no es verdad. Yo creo que necesitamos un plano del objetivo final diseñado previamente, antes de empezar poco a poco a construir. Si construyes sin plano, cada maestrillo tira el ascua a su molino.



Claro que es necesario un plano general y a largo plazo. De hecho es fundamental tenerlo.

Lo que no es viable es querer empezar teniendo ganado, por ejemplo. Sobretodo para gente sin experiencias previas en este campo.


Parece que mis mensajes son todos un poco negativos, no es mi intención desmotivar a la gente XD, solo quiero arrojar un poco de luz sobre los temas de los que se un poco.


----------



## Desi (1 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> Yo soy un apasionado de la autosuficiencia y mis ingresos y negocio funcionan a través de internet. El tema es que, una ves comienzas el trabajo de acondicionamiento de una zona, no tienes tiempo para los negocios online.
> 
> Preparar huertos, gallineros, acondicionar las aguas, los aislantes, la energías... es algo que requiere de mucho trabajo y mucha planificación.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en lo fundamental, el primer año no hay ingresos.
Tampoco lo hay en ningún negocio que se monte.

Siendo unos cuantos, deberían haber al menos un experto en cada cosa, alguien que entiende de agricultura, de ganado, de informática, construcción etc. Los demás, a aprender.
Lo primero es acondicionar las casas ( yo no creo en una casa comunal, muy poca genta está hecha para éso) y cultivar el terreno para tener una cosecha. En cuanto haya habitáculos, aunque rudimentarios, y un terreno sembrado, se puede empezar con la fase dos, grupos que se dedican a generar ingresos, sea por internet o lo que sea. 
Lo que sobre de las cosechas, a venderlo en el mercado, ecológico, claro.
Hay que empezar poquito a poquito, teniendo una meta, claro está, nunca se puede emprezar a construir una casa por el tejado, se empieza desde abajo. Currando duro todo se hará, creo yo, pero currar duro para una meta "noble" es mucho más agradecido que para seguir alimentando a esta sociedad devora-hombres, no?


----------



## martillohidraulico (1 Sep 2012)

A ese pueblo le falta es una milicia para poder parar los pies a cualquiera que quiera entrar a esquilmarlo. Mientras no controleis el pueblo estais vendidos


----------



## Solido_borrado (1 Sep 2012)

Cuando se os llene el pueblo de inmigrantes _enbuscadeunavidamejor_ y empiecen a pediros alojamiento y comida, que les dareis para no ser _nazisquematarona6millonesdejudios_.

Cuando con vuestro alojamiento y comida empiecen a tener crios de 8 en 8 hasta que sean el doble que vosotros y os echen de vuestro propio pueblo.


----------



## latostat (1 Sep 2012)

Solido dijo:


> Cuando se os llene el pueblo de inmigrantes _enbuscadeunavidamejor_ y empiecen a pediros alojamiento y comida, que les dareis para no ser _nazisquematarona6millonesdejudios_.
> 
> Cuando con vuestro alojamiento y comida empiecen a tener crios de 8 en 8 hasta que sean el doble que vosotros y os echen de vuestro propio pueblo.



Menudo argumento ¿Dejas de hacer cosas por miedo a los inmigrantes o a que te roben? ¿Dejas que tu vida la dirija el miedo? No sólo eso, dejas que dirija tu vida el miedo hacia algo que probablemente no suceda. 

No se puede violar una propiedad aunque esta sea ocupada, si tenemos campos nos pueden robar como a cualquier agricultor, si tenemos casas o un centro estilo a un monaterio no podrá entrar cualquiera y si de vez en cuando decidimos repartir alimentos entre la gente del pueblo cercano no veo donde está el problema. No vamos a ser una ONG y no veo porque tenemos que darle alojamiento a nadie que no queramos dárselo.


----------



## Unoqueva (1 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que el impetu y el interés inicial que ha suscitado este hilo ha llegado a su pico y a partir de ahora la actividad va a ser nula o muy baja......



En lo que comentas en tu entrada llevas toda la razón y esto es algo que yo también he visto en numerosas ocasiones, con todo tipo de proyectos surgidos en foros y comunidades similares.

La triste realidad es que este tipo de cosas terminan por caer en el olvido.

Y más esta idea, que pretende juntar nada menos que 100 personas y crear una comunidad de la nada. Si observamos algunas iniciativas similares (como por ejemplo lagunas de las comunidades que pueden verse en los vídeos posteados en algunas de las entradas) podemos ver que difícilmente se consigue juntar para algo así, a mas de un puñado de personas. Y eso hablando de gente muy metida en estos temas y muy mentalizada de lo que va a encontrar.


En mi opinión, la única forma de que algo así funcione es que alguien con un terreno lo suficientemente grande o un buen capital, de el primer paso y ofrezca a los demás el sumarse al proyecto.

Intentar que 100 personas pongan miles de euros para este tipo de empresas, creo que es poco factible.

Y bueno, un conforero a ofrecido prestar un caserón, pero eso es algo que puede acoger a un par de decenas de persona, pero no creo que mas.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (2 Sep 2012)

Comento este post porque de momento es el más centrado/concreto de todos los que van escritos hasta ahora.

Por el número de posts supongo que latostat es o una persona que simplemente lee burbuja o un segundo nick de algún forero, pero vamos, para mi es lo de menos, porque se ve que sabe de lo que habla y que le interesa el tema.

Lo primero es opinar sobre la ralentización en cuanto al número de posts. En mi opinión simplemente es una consecuencia lógica de no presentar nada concreto con lo que la iniciativa simplemente se califica de forma automática como "paja mental".

Así que como bien dices el movimiento se demuestra andando. Clasificaré según mi criterio la importancia y/o orden de los puntos que enumeras y añadiré algún otro.



latostat dijo:


> ¿Qué se entendería por trabajo en un proyecto así? Pues brevemente se me ocurren estos puntos:
> 
> 1*- Definir los objetivos del proyecto, tanto grupales como individuales. (Estamos aquí)
> PUNTO CLAVE E IMPRESCINDIBLE y sin embargo esto no está nada claro. Por citar a latostat el escribe en su primer post del hilo:
> ...




En resumen, sin tener claro el punto 1 no se puede continuar.


----------



## davoskmon (2 Sep 2012)

Os recomiendo este documental si no lo habéis visto. Sacado del hilo de documentales

Una granja para el futuro. 

Se trata de una historia real, narrada en primera persona por su realizadora Rebecca Hosking, quien se plantea como proyecto de vida el regreso a su Devon natal para hacerse cargo de la vieja granja familiar. Desde su trayectoria profesional de documentalista realizadora varias películas sobre vida silvestre, Rebecca se pregunta aquí cómo hacer para transformar el establecimiento agrícola de su familia localizado en el Sur de Inglaterra, en una granja de bajo consumo energético más adecuada para un futuro cercano, en el que evidentemente los combustibles fósiles serán cada vez más escasos.

https://vimeo.com/18161854


----------



## davoskmon (2 Sep 2012)

En el anterior documental se dan directrices que podrían contribuir a añadir nuevas estrategias. Este documental resulta atractivo, porque da nuevas ideas que podrían combinarse a las técnicas modernas. Así que si tenéis tres cuartos de hora os lo recomiendo, porque cuanto menos os va a resultar interesante. Aclaro que a mi los documentales pikoleteros normalmente me aburren, pero este no es el caso.

Por otra parte creo que se podrían crear varias categorías en el falansterio:

1º Categoria. Serían los que vivirían en la comunidad. 

2º Categoría: Serían los que se animaran a pasar fines de semana y dispuestos a ayudar. Se les podría establecer una cuota que ayudara a que el proyecto tuviera financiación. Se me ocurre sugerir una cantidad por ejemplo 200 euros mensuales(solo es una idea). Se podrá pasar a formar parte de la comunidad cuando se decida oportuno. 

3º Categoría: Podrían ser una especie de simpatizantes. Poner una cuota mensual de quizás 15 euros. Es una forma de apoyo moral. Se les daría la oportunidad de visitar gratis un fin de semana al año el lugar.


----------



## Vonius (2 Sep 2012)

Si al final se hace contad conmigo para:

1. Dar clases de ruso
2. Llevar cuenta twitter de la granja
3. Solo he reparado tres puertas en mi casa pero podría ayudar a reparar el pueblo abandonado.

Si quereis os puedo pasar el correo de los rurales enredados de 15-M para, si se quiere, consultar alguna cosa.

Salud


----------



## Desi (2 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> *El formulario de preinscripción para medir un poco nuestras fuerzas: *
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/embeddedform?formkey=dFFtR0dZeEdaY3V5c0dwelAzaDFKeEE6MQ



Hecho!

Ahora, que se mojen los que estan interesados y/o pueden aportar algo.


----------



## Vonius (2 Sep 2012)

hecho! +10 caracteres


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (2 Sep 2012)

Formulario relleno.

Saludos.


----------



## Zarpín (2 Sep 2012)

PP$OE dijo:


> Tenía un rollo de post  pero lo resumo en dos puntos.
> 
> Busco un cambio de vida, más o menos salir del círculo de trabajar, consumir, dormir, trabajar, ...... Quiero dedicar menos horas al trabajo y tener más tiempo de ocio.
> 
> ...



Mola. :Aplauso:
Por mis condiciones personales no podré hacer un cambio tan radical de vida, que mas quisiera, pero es una idea bastante parecida a lo que yo desearía.
P.D. Mp recibido, mañana lo relleno con calma.


----------



## Desi (3 Sep 2012)

Le pongo un up, que no se pierda este hilo.


----------



## Desi (3 Sep 2012)

PP$OE dijo:


> Tenía un rollo de post  pero lo resumo en dos puntos.
> 
> Busco un cambio de vida, más o menos salir del círculo de trabajar, consumir, dormir, trabajar, ...... Quiero dedicar menos horas al trabajo y tener más tiempo de ocio.
> 
> ...



Lo que tu buscas, trabajar poco, es difícil, sino imposible. Más bien se trata de trabajar y disfrutar con ello.


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Hay que analizar bien la cuestión, echándole un vistazo a la idea primigenia de Fourier, o la de Owen. A ver si podemos empaparnos de alguna idea original de los utópicos, y que funcione en el SXXI, porque en el XX ya se ha visto que nanai.
> 
> La propiedad de la tierra, jeje. Qué tema más jodío !!!!



Owen se quedó en bancarrota pero eso estaba fuera de los libros de la economía marxista-leninista que estudiaba mi padre en la academia militar.Os deseo suerte de todos modos

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Sep 2012)

https://cooperativa.ecoxarxes.cat/
Esta asociacion esta creando vinculos entre diferentes proyectos de vida sostenible y autosuficiente. 

Aqui un video de algo parecido al falansterio, pero centrado en una vieja colonia industrial al lado de un rio. Calafou: La Colonia Ecoindustrial Postcapitalista - YouTube

Si algo tengo claro, es que hay mucho trabajo, pero el que algo quiere, algo le cuesta.

Slds.


----------



## The ignorant (3 Sep 2012)

Hola a todos,

antes de cambiar el primer post, tal y como acordamos, os paso mi propuesta. Me he dejado muchas cosas en el tintero, pero creo haber pulido un poco el tema. Pienso que no debemos apabullar con información en el primer post, 
Por favor, dadme vuestra opinión/aportaciones/cambios/añadidos.



* 

 CREACIÓN DEL FALANSTERIO BURBUJA.INFO

Varios foreros, cansados de la deshumanización que el modelo de producción capitalista actual impone en nuestras vidas, hemos decidido proponer y analizar la viabilidad de la creación de un Falansterio en nuestro país.

Un lugar donde desarrollar personas, y no trabajadores dóciles o meros consumidores.

Un lugar de trabajo y convivencia donde sus integrantes puedan disfrutar de una experiencia vital única, que incluye el autoabastecimiento, la adquisición de conocimientos varios impartidos por otros foreros (agrónomos, ingenieros, informáticos, económicos, idiomas clave, …etc), o la explotación intensiva de las posibilidades de ingresos que ofrece la red.

Jornadas laborales de 8 horas, rotativas, en el huerto, en el cuidado del ganado, en el mantenimiento de las instalaciones, en la creación y gestión de negocios en nuestras páginas web, en la búsqueda de ofertas, promociones o productos gratuitos por Internet, en la asistencia o impartición de cursos, etc...

Prepararse, esta vez de verdad, para la España que nos llega, como hemos analizado hasta la saciedad en burbuja.info. 

En esta España de corruptos y enchufados, a todo aquel que no tenga padrino no le irá mal tener conocimientos multidisciplinares, por ejemplo saber plantar patatas, hablar algo de alemán y ruso, mantener páginas web, o elaborar un queso.

Esta es la propuesta. Quizá demasiado ambiciosa, pero ilusionante. 

Si estás interesado en este proyecto, puedes participar en él de diferentes formas, en función de tu disponibilidad:

1)	Ser un residente fundador del Falansterio a tiempo completo.

2)	Ser un residente fundador del Falansterio a tiempo parcial.

3)	Colaborar físicamente en los diferentes proyectos del Falansterio sin llegar a ser residente.

4)	Colaborar virtualmente en los diferentes proyectos del Falansterio.

5)	Colaborar mediante el mecenazgo parcial de los proyectos del Falansterio.

6) Tu propuesta de participación.

La idea es vivir una vida plena, con una organización socio-política sencilla y tendente al colectivismo.

Todos aquellos que estéis interesados en el Falansterio, podeis preguntar o aportar ideas en este hilo.

Y si vuestro interés es incluso más firme, recibiréis un privado donde os solicitaremos información más concreta.

* 





Mi idea, a ver qué os parece, es abrir un segundo hilo con el mismo post.


----------



## Vercingetorix (3 Sep 2012)

Yo solo matizaria el tema del trabajo rotativo

Ejemplo:

Se funda la sociedad y hay un par de electricistas en ella. Entonces decidimos que esos electricistas podian hacer trabajos para el resto de vecinos del pueblo cobrandoselos (colocar una lámpara, hacer una pequeña instalcion elecrtrica en un galpón, etc...)

En ese caso, esas personas tendrian que estar exentas de trabajar en la huerta, al menos los dias que esten haciendo trabajos fuera

Lo mismo sucederia con fontaneros, mecanicos, etc.... O cualquier otro que realice actividades fuera del recinto para ingresar dinero


----------



## dabuti (3 Sep 2012)

La propuesta me parece muy interesante para todos, también para los que estamos en paro, pero complicada para los que tenemos hijos y/o pareja con curre "estable".

El curre "estable" es lo de menos, pero creo que no es posible no escolarizar a los niños según la dictadura castuzil española.

Sobre el formulario de inscripción........



> Falansterio Burbuja
> 
> Formulario para conocer nuestras fuerzas y la viabilidad real del proyecto.
> *Obligatorio
> ...



............¿Se admiten latunes, tapas de yogur o monedas de plata del BdE?
¿Va a haber fundición?


----------



## The ignorant (3 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo solo matizaria el tema del trabajo rotativo
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ...




Gracias Vercinge. 

Tienes razón, la especialización del trabajo nos impone flexibilidad en tareas/jornadas. Pero se puede resolver mediante otros mecanismos sin romper la filosofía inicial de que todo el mundo hace lo mismo porque es igualitario (establecer mercados de trueque de horas, etc).

¿como ves el post inicial?


----------



## +18 (3 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> hacer una pequeña instalcion elecrtrica en un galpón, etc...



Así que en un galpón.
Ahora se entiende eso de defender la sanidad por la patilla.


----------



## Vercingetorix (3 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> ¿como ves el post inicial?



A mi me parece un buen esbozo de lo que creo que podria ser la "sociedad", "cooperativa" o como se le llame.

Autoabastecerse en todo lo posible (sobre todo sector primario y energético, que son los pilares fundamentales de una sociedad). Ingresar recursos en la sociedad (dinero, bienes, etc...) Y aprender todos de todos.

Poco más se podria pedir


----------



## latostat (3 Sep 2012)

El Estado quitará los bienes comunales de los pueblos.


----------



## Vonius (3 Sep 2012)

No pasa nada. Se soborna con latunes al inspector de lo que sea que venga al Falansterio ;-)


----------



## Vonius (3 Sep 2012)

latostat mejor pon este link: http://bit.ly/PWVU7N 
Es la misma encuesta pero el link esta acortado. Y se envia bien por privados


----------



## Faunaovejuna (3 Sep 2012)

Joder pero esto que es, 2000 años de tradicion a tomar por culo, pero no quedamos en que menos cargas para la Admon¿?, esto que es no podemos hacer uso de los bosques comunales jajajaajja

El Estado quitará los bienes comunales de los pueblos.


----------



## vico (3 Sep 2012)

He completado el formulario.

Añado algo:

Mi hermana (36 años) y mi sobrino (6 años) fueron abandonados por su pareja-padre hace unos meses, viven con mis padres ya jubilados. Ella no tiene empleo, por consiguiente creo que una iniciativa como ésta le interesaría. Si se lleva a cabo el Falansterio le informaré.

Mi mujer y yo mantenemos el empleo. Tenemos 5 hijos; 21, 16, 7, 5 y 2 años, el mayor estudia y trabaja los fines de semana, el resto están estudiando, por ende no podemos desplazarnos y abandonarlo todo. Dicho esto estoy dispuesto a apadrinar el projecto con 30 € mensuales, logicamente necesito garantias de que el dinero aportado tiene como único destino el Falansterio y no un bolsillo.

Si la idea se lleva a cabo es importantísimo que se difunda lo máximo posible.


----------



## Desi (3 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Echadme una mano enviando mesajes privados, sólo se pueden enviar de 5 usuarios en 5 usuarios y esperando 60 segundos así que si me ayudáis terminaremos antes, avisad y os paso 20 usuarios para que les escribáis y el mensaje de contacto, por favor, son 5 minutos.



Lo tengo crudo, durante la semana entro un ratito al salir del curro, sábado/domingo lo que quieras!


----------



## guaxx (3 Sep 2012)

Leyendo esta noticia en el periódico me he acordado de este hilo: lo comparto con vosotros.

Un huerto de tres dimensiones en lava. El Correo



> Un bosque de frondosos arboles frutales, bajo los que crecen tomates y raíces de patatas, que no solo ofrezca alimento, sino que respete el medio ambiente y se sostenga con pocos recursos. Es un objetivo de la permacultura, una manera de entender el mundo basada en la armonía entre el paisaje y la vivienda y la sostenibilidad que propugna la asociación Kiribilore, la misma que demostrará en el pueblo de Etura, en Barrundia, que se puede vivir de la naturaleza sin destruirla.
> «Vamos a reproducir uno de los bosques de la zona e imitar una arboleda mixta», explicó el director de Kiribilore, Pedro Ferrero. Es así como diferentes especies conformarán la boscosidad y espesura del paradisíaco lugar. Florecerán ciruelos, manzanos y perales bajo la mirada de grandes robles que hay en el lugar. «También pondremos castaños, cerezos y nogales de porte grande». Ilustró Ferrero.
> Para empezar cuentan con 50 árboles frutales y 90 autóctonos que les donó la Agencia Vasca del Agua (URA) para avanzar en la segunda fase del proyecto global Lurmaitia en el que la asociación viene trabajando desde hace un par de años. Y es que no sólo hay planeado un bosque de frutales. Tendrá arbustos de frambuesas, zarzamoras, grosellas y agraces. Además, bajo el abrigo de los arboles «crecerá una capa herbácea, con tandas de huerta como borrajas, acelgas, lechugas y tomates». A su vez, melones con fresas recubrirán los rinconcillos. Y, finalmente, raíces de patatas, zanahorias o dientes de león crecerán en el subsuelo.
> Y es que, para sobrevivir hay que cambiar. Es por ello que la permacultura trata de «crear espacios sostenibles, siguiendo patrones de la naturaleza, en los que se da importancia a cómo los elementos se unen entre sí», relató Ferrero.
> ...


----------



## Kalua (3 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> De nuevo pido ayuda para enviar Mp's, ofreceos por aquí o MP como la otra vez, gracias.



¿cómo se te puede ayudar?


----------



## latostat (3 Sep 2012)

Kalua dijo:


> ¿cómo se te puede ayudar?



Gracias, te escribo MP.


----------



## Kalua (3 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Dudo mucho que podamos levantar un pueblo de la nada sin más objetivo el propio objetivo de hacerlo, pero creo firmemente que si nos proponemos levantar un pueblo y *convertirlo en un pequeño paraíso utópico burbujista* podremos hacerlo con el apoyo de gente que no quiera cambiar de vida radicalmente mudándose al Falansterio pero que sí que quieran apoyar desde fuera un proyecto que se presenta como contrapunto a la sociedad borreguial actual, *un pueblo declarado en rebeldía del que se podrá ser ciudadano desde fuera*. Para ello ya no sólo habría que preocuparse del tema de la autosuficiencia energética y alimentaria,
> 
> habría que darle un gran empuje al tema académico, a las actividades que realizáramos y a más cosas que hicieran del Falansterio *algo más que un campamento de personas que buscan vivir aisladas y sin preocupaciones.*



Totalmente de acuerdo con tu mensaje; pero, especialmente con esto último.

Añadirle una rama divulgativa/pedagógica a este proyecto sería una buena manera para darnos a conocer y, además, de promover la forma de vida que se ha ido perfilando en este hilo. Esto se podría materializar, por ejemplo, realizando cursos de fin de semana y conferencias "burbujiles", que al mismo tiempo podrían ser otra fuente de ingresos; así como también podríamos generar un "observatorio socio-económico"... En fin, deberíamos darle espacio real a este foro.

Todo esto lo digo porque si somos burbujarras, por algo será. Creo que como nexo común, por lo que a grandes rasgos veo en este foro, es que tenemos la inquietud y las ganas de criticar el actual orden del poder... esto no lo deberíamos perder de vista. Creo que en este país hace falta gente que trabaje de forma colaborativa para generar "conocimientos" críticos al margen de lo que le pida el sistema. Hoy en día, salvo algunas pocas editoriales y publicaciones impresas o virtuales... pocas personas dedican parte de su tiempo a analizar la realidad y a plasmarla de forma seria. Mírense, por ejemplo, la mayoría de publicaciones que salen de la universidad, los analistas económicos/sociales/deloquesea de las tertualias televisadas, los libros que se publican, etc... toda este "conocimiento", a fin de cuentas, es creado por la bestia para darse de comer a si misma y para manipular a la masa. 

Este proyecto no debería olvidar su origen: burbuja... ya que es, antes que todo, nuestro punto de unión.


----------



## Perot lo lladre (3 Sep 2012)

Buscando un poco algun sitio con posibilidades e encontrado, un grupo de pueblos en el lado aragones del embalse de Santa Ana. Los pueblos son:

Finestras
finestras - Google Maps











Al lado del pantano, con muralla natural muy bonita, fácil acceso al pantano para realizar actividades acuáticas...

Fet
DESPOBLADOS EN HUESCA: FET






Luego ahi alguno mas,Estall, Montfalcó... es una zona muy poco habitada.


----------



## Enderr (3 Sep 2012)

Leí las primeras páginas de este interesantísimo hilo cuando lo creáisteis y hoy otra vez me he enganchado desde las últimas (a raíz de un poco de, por primera vez agradecidísimo, spam). *Suscribir a este hilo*.

Hay algo que no he visto comentado, no sé si lo habréis mencionado antes, y es que *las transacciones del Falansterio deberían hacerse sin dinero.* Sin dinero "oficial", ojo. Creo que dentro del Falansterio debería haber una moneda, o el medio que se estime oportuno, que no esté sujeta a los designios de un hijoputa en Bruselas "con cara de acelga" que decida hacer una llamada.

El tema del dinero no es moco de pavo. Hay que conseguir un medio que garantice transacciones justas entre cosas incomparables y que no suponga para nadie una ventaja la acumulación sin control de capital.

Vale que se pretende que igual el 90% de las necesidades de los habitantes del Falansterio estén cubiertas y que quizás pocas transacciones sean necesarias, pero por pocas que existan habrá que pensar algo. Por muy colectivo que sea todo se ha de garantizar la propiedad privada (lo contrario únicamente funciona en los libros) y, por lo tanto, tiene que existir un medio de obtenerla e intercambiarla dentro del propio Falansterio.

Algo que en las páginas que he leído tampoco he visto mencionado directamente (aunque creo que en algunos comentarios se podía percibir de forma implícita) son los bancos de tiempo. Es algo que últimamente he leído que se ha puesto de moda con la crisis, pero cuya idea original tiene 150 años. No digo que sea el sistema que deba imperar en el Falansterio, pero sí creo que ha de ser tenido en cuenta y puede ser fuente de innumerables ideas.

Josiah Warren, el principal teorizador y quién lo llevó a la práctica en diversas ocasiones, llegó a fundar la comuna Tiempos Modernos, una ciudad basada en estos bancos. Duró casi 20 años, hasta la Guerra de Secesión norteamericana.

Sobre este tema también puede resultar de interés estudiar el funcionamiento y aplicaciones del Bitcoin
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/236815-guia-absoluto-novato-bitcoin.html




vico dijo:


> Si la idea se lleva a cabo es importantísimo que se difunda lo máximo posible.



Eso es muy arriesgado. Los primeros meses será un entretenimiento más de telecirco; si se extiende la idea y amenaza seriamente a la Casta mandarán a los picoletos a desmontar el chiringuito.

Ya pasó en el 38, la República envió sus mejores ametralladoras a retaguardia, a quitarles las ideas a esas colectividades anarco-comunistas que funcionaban al margen del sistema, exactamente como este Falansterio propone...


----------



## Enderr (3 Sep 2012)

Perot lo lladre dijo:


> Buscando un poco algun sitio con posibilidades e encontrado, un grupo de pueblos en el lado aragones del embalse de Santa Ana. Los pueblos son:
> 
> Finestras
> finestras - Google Maps
> ...



El Pirineo aragonés está LLENO de pueblos abandonados, bien sea por la construcción de pantanos (y no tienen porque estar sumergidos, los de las laderas colindantes también se despueblan para plantar árboles que sujeten la tierra y eviten que el pantano se "entierre") o por la intención de construirlos, como ocurrió con Jánovas y los pueblos aledaños.

Pero no sólo los pantanos han provocado pueblos abandonados. La pobreza y las malas comunicaciones llevó a una diáspora hacia las ciudades que hace que ahora haya cientos de pueblos deshabitados en Aragón; algunos en zonas idílicas. Aquí tenéis un blog que los recoge
PUEBLOS ABANDONADOS

Y aquí un mapa de todo España
Mapa y listado de pueblos abandonados | Pueblos Abandonados


Por cierto, un buen motivo para situar el Falansterio en el Pirineo son las comunicaciones con Francia. Alguien mencionó que estas sociedades ya existen en Francia, y otras colectividades en mayor o menor grado. Para estas cosas nos llevan muchos años de ventaja y estaría bien contar con ellos y relacionarse. Y qué ******** cuando lo declaren ilegal en España tendremos la frontera más cerca para escapar .


----------



## ardex (3 Sep 2012)

*esto me suena..*

esto me suena..mmm... a ver que hay por aqui..

LA VIDA SIN DINERO: Heidemarie Schwermer | El Blog Alternativo

mi vida sin dinero de Heide....


----------



## coronel-leonel (3 Sep 2012)

Mi falansterio ideal seria:
Una comunidad rural autosuficiente alejada de las grandes metropolis pero cercana a una frontera en caso de necesidad.


----------



## Unoqueva (3 Sep 2012)

Lo de los pueblos abandonados ya lo he comentado antes. Una cosa es que estén abandonados y otra es que no tengan dueño.

Las dos formas de repoblar un pueblo de este estilo son:

A) Comprándolos.

B) Okupandolos.


La primera opción, tiene un problema claro, y es que un pueblo de un tamaño aceptable (incluidas tierras) puede costar +300k (los hay mas pequeños por entre 30 y 150k, pero son muy chicos para la idea en mente) y al coste del pueblo hay que sumarle el coste de materiales y herramientas para su reconstrucción.

La opción de okupacion es fácil y barata, pero te arriesgas al desalojo.


Por lo que se, la mayoría de pueblos repoblados han sido por la vía de la okupacion.


----------



## latostat (4 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> Lo de los pueblos abandonados ya lo he comentado antes. Una cosa es que estén abandonados y otra es que no tengan dueño.
> 
> Las dos formas de repoblar un pueblo de este estilo son:
> 
> ...



Yo descartaría totalmente la opción comprar, no podemos empezar realizando ese desenvolso sin caer en la trampa del esclavismo futuro que precisamente estamos intentando evitar. Si empezamos desenvolsando 100,000-150,000 € es dinero que vamos a dejar de invertir en maquinaria, en materiales, tierras, es decir en recursos que nos proporcionen una vida mejor. Unos burbujistas no podemos empezar hipotecando nuestras vidas por unos ladrillos cocidos con un valor real de cero euros, porque precisamente de ese absurdo que es vivir y trabajar para pagar una casa es de lo que estamos huyendo. Nuestra meta será la de vivir y trabajar para disfrutar de la vida, tener una vida para vivirla. 

Partimos de la base de que existen pueblos y lugares abandonados, de los que nadie hace uso desde hace años y siendo nuestra intención la de volver a dar vida a algo que está muerto tenemos derecho a ocuparlas. Se ocupará con cabeza, puede que la ley no esté a nuestro favor pero tampoco estará totalmente en contra si lo hacemos bien. Una buena elección del terreno, una buena asesoría legal y actividades sociales en bien de esas tierras y de los vecinos más cercanos deberían concedernos sobre esas tierras abandonadas más derechos que las ratas que las habitan en la actualidad. 

En esta misma línea también debemos buscar la cesión de tierras por parte de comunidades u organismos.


----------



## latostat (4 Sep 2012)

Hablábamos en las últimas páginas de definir los objetivos del proyecto, tanto grupales como individuales. Por lo que he podido leer en vuestras respuestas al formulario y a lo largo del hilo las razones de la gente interesada por algo así no se salen de estas tres: 

*1*. *Desconectar* de forma temporal o de forma continuada del ajetreo de la sociedad, *del esclavismo trabajo, del mundo de vida artificial* y conseguir la *autosuficiencia* viviendo de la manera más natural posible.

*2*. *Tener un refugio* con cama, alimento y defensa por si el sistema económico o energético colapsasen y las cosas se pusiesen feas en la ciudad. *Mad Max. *

Estas dos razones implican una presencia física en el Falansterio, ya sea de forma continua durante un periodo de tiempo, incluso para toda la vida, o una presencia de fines de semana y vacaciones. Estas razones implican tener allí un lugar en el que dormir, aprender a trabajar la tierra, invertir y trabajar también en temas energéticos, material de construcción etc.,

*3*. *Defender un cambio de vida no sólo para uno mismo si no para la sociedad*, creemos en unos valores y en que es necesario un cambio en el modo de entender la vida y no sólo queremos aplicar ese cambio a nuestra vida aislándonos, *queremos también que nuestra utopía se refleje en el resto de la sociedad*, nos preocupamos por ella y queremos que nuestra forma de pensar y de entender la vida llegue a la sociedad y ayude a mejorarla. No creo que sea responsable aislarse y olvidarse de ella cuando siendo realistas siempre vamos a tener que interactuar con ella en menor o en grado total a medida que la vida vaya pasando, tengamos hijos, cambiemos de inquietudes etc., 

*Si os fijáis esos 3 objetivos podrían dar lugar a 3 proyectos distintos* basados cada uno en una de estas razones. El tema de la autosuficiencia es el más común y ya existen pueblos así en España y sobre todo en Francia. El tema de la supervivencia hay menos cosas, recientemente tuvo bastante relevancia un proyecto de un bunquer zombie pero que no haya megaproyectos fundamentados en este punto de la supervivencia no quiere decir que sí que haya un gran mercado más enfocado a supervivencia y refugios individuales o unifamiliares más que en comunidades. El punto 3 enfocando la comunidad como un punto de puesta en práctica y de expansión de ciertas filosofías burbujistas podría ser el más novedoso. 

Para que este proyecto progrese y coja forma forma *deberían aparecer al menos un experto apasionado de cada uno de los tres puntos*, la conjunción de ellos y su experiencia, conocimientos y organización en cada uno de esos campos significaría poner la primera piedra. Necesitamos buscar y encontrar a tres _"locos"_ que hagan del proyecto su obsesión, que los tres vean en él la posibilidad de ver realizado su proyecto utópico en uno conjunto aportando y desarrollando cada uno su área. 

Existe gente así en Burbuja, pero *tenemos que encontrarlos y además despertar en ellos un motor, una motivación*, para ello será mejor utilizar este hilo para ir perfilando lo básico para posteriormente abrir un nuevo hilo más organizado con el fin de obsesionar a tres locos así que hagan de este proyecto su obsesión. En este tipo de proyectos en los que se requiere un motor, una pasión, una motivación para ponerte en movimiento y que te dé igual todo, tu trabajo, tus estudios, salir de fiesta, estar con los amigos... este tipo de proyectos que no tienen una recompensa económica, en los que te tienes que sacrificar claramente por gente que ves que podría hacer pero no hace, *la clave en este tipo de proyectos es que lo que más prefieras hacer del mundo sea trabajar en él (cuando algo te apasiona no sientes que estés trabajando)* y sacarlo adelante pudiendo hacer otras cosas.

Si juntamos a tres apasionados así que además tengan conocimientos en sus respectivas áreas, no me cabe la menor duda de que si necesitaramos 100 personas para fundar el Falasterio las conseguiríamos y de que si necesitáramos 150,000 € iniciales los conseguiríamos también porque tendremos un buen proyecto con un buen equipo, así es como funciona el ser humano, así es como el ser humano consigue logros y así es como todos deberíamos vivir nuestras vidas, siguiendo nuestras pasiones y emprendiendo siempre el camino de tratar de llevarlas a cabo. Con más exito unas veces con menos otras. 

Mientras podemos seguir debatiendo y aportando información sobre lo siguiente: 


- Conocer la ley vigente respecto a la ocupación etc. y cómo mejorar las relaciones con los vecinos.

- La forma jurídica más adecuada de realizar todo esto, hemos hablado de cooperativa aunque no descartaría tan pronto otras formas sociales como la asociación.

- Definir una estrategia y un plan de explotación ganadera y agrícola de autosuficiencia. Buscar expertos entre nosotros.

- La financiación de todo el proyecto.

- Consensuar unas normas de convivencia y de trabajo.

- A la vez podemos ir recopilando y guardando noticias, páginas, vídeos de proyectos parecidos dentro y fuera de España para aprender de ellos. Estaría bien que hubiese una persona responsable de esto, no sólo de guardarlos, si no de leer estas experiencias y poder extraer conocimientos que nos sirvieran a nosotros en el futuro. Alguien a quien le interese mucho este tema debería estar al cargo de conocer en profundidad experiencias similares.


----------



## Nico (4 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> Lo de los pueblos abandonados ya lo he comentado antes. Una cosa es que estén abandonados y otra es que no tengan dueño.
> 
> Las dos formas de repoblar un pueblo de este estilo son:
> 
> ...



Disculpa, te falta una opción:


*C) NEGOCIACION.*

Existe la posibilidad que algún propietario de un PUEBLO, acepte algún modelo de alquiler de largo plazo (con opción de compra) o bien algún acuerdo para permitir su reconstrucción/ocupación a cambio de algún otro tipo de beneficio para él (turismo ?, producción ?)

Esto implicaría SELECCIONAR algún pueblo que resulte de interés y, antes de considerar la COMPRA lisa y llana, ver si existen alternativas NEGOCIADAS (y conste que incluyo el alquiler dentro de lo "negociable").


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Sep 2012)

Sobre el tema del lugar para empezar: El usuario Perchas ha ofrecido un caserio que tiene a unos 80 kms de Madrid

Ya esta preparado para huerta, animales y todo eso

A mi me parece la mejor opcion


----------



## Perot lo lladre (4 Sep 2012)

El problema que le veo al caserio, es que con 1700m2 de terreno(creo que es lo que dijo) no se alimenta mucha gente y menos con animales. Luego la posibilidad de vivir en espacios separados no se como ira, si hay casas abandonadas alrededor podria ser una opcion. Como iniciativa de un grupo pequeño, para disfrutar un poco del campo el fin de semana seria adecuado, pero para que viva un grupo de gente lo veo mas dificil.


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Sep 2012)

Perot lo lladre dijo:


> El problema que le veo al caserio, es que con 1700m2 de terreno(creo que es lo que dijo) no se alimenta mucha gente y menos con animales. Luego la posibilidad de vivir en espacios separados no se como ira, si hay casas abandonadas alrededor podria ser una opcion. Como iniciativa de un grupo pequeño, para disfrutar un poco del campo el fin de semana seria adecuado, pero para que viva un grupo de gente lo veo mas dificil.



Uf, 1.700 m2 sobra para ir haciendo una huerta que de para 10 0 15 personas

A partir de ahi seria ir mirando terrenos alrededor y cosas asi

Pero para ir empezando es ideal un sitio que ya esté acondicionado como ese


----------



## Caída a Plomo (4 Sep 2012)

Acabo de ver un privado que agradezco mucho, pues este post no lo había visto.

He leído un poco pues es extenso pero lo leeré y releeré en cuanto pueda aparte que ya me suscribo a él. 

De momento mi apoyo lo tenéis y como ciudadano anónimo, mi defensa en cualquier debate que pudiera surgir en el presente o en el futuro entre la gente común (desde abajo y explicando bien las cosas poco a poco es como se hace, con paciencia).

Intentaré aportar cosas más adelante una vez lo haya leído por completo. 

Gracias por el privado.


----------



## Perot lo lladre (4 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Uf, 1.700 m2 sobra para ir haciendo una huerta que de para 10 0 15 personas
> 
> A partir de ahi seria ir mirando terrenos alrededor y cosas asi
> 
> Pero para ir empezando es ideal un sitio que ya esté acondicionado como ese



Dejando de lado que las 10-15 personas tendrar que convivir bajo el mismo techo.
Si es una comunidad vegana, es factible. Pero si se quiere difrutar de un buen jamon, unos huevos fritos o leche, hay que dar de comer a los animales. La vaca para leche es impensable en 1700m2, dos cerdos vas a necesitar la mitad del terreno y rezar que no haya un mal año. Si vas comprar pienso, pagar al veterinario, herramientas para la matanza... Mas vale ir al supermercado a comprar cinta de lomo, y jamon en finas lonchas. Te lo aseguro, en mi casa ha habido cerdo para autoconsumo siempre y sale casi mas caro cuidarlo que comprarlo en la carniceria, y con el pienso propio.

Por otra parte si que es verdad que el ofrecimiento de Perchas es ideal en el sentido que ya esta acondicionado, siempre que existan posibilidades de ampliarlo facilmente. Cosa que me parece dificil en un nucleo poblado, ya que los agricultores de la zona dificilmente van a arrendarte tierra a un precio aceptable, por lo menos una tierra decente con posibilidad de riego. 

Sin tierra y sin mas casas que habitar o rehabilitar, para ir ampliandolo. El proyecto esta destinado al fracaso. Es mi punto de vista, evidentemente.


----------



## The ignorant (4 Sep 2012)

Necesitamos que los foreros con experiencia en temas agrarios y ganaderos nos echen un cable para saber a qué nos enfrentamos...

Supongamos que optamos por empezar en la granja de Perchas...

¿qué se necesita para alimentar a 10, 15 o 20 personas que viven de la huerta y del ganado?
¿llega con las 1700 hectáreas?
¿cual sería el coste de compra y mantenimiento de los animales?


edito: Perot, te me has adelantado.... Este es el tipo de aportaciones que necesitamos, gente experimentada.


este es el post de Perchas:

*Podemos poner a disposición del grupo con ciertas condiciones un caserón Urbano de 1700 m2, 60 años de antigüedad, edificación de ladrillo, en un pueblo cercano a Madrid, 80 km, con agua corriente del pueblo y dos pozos, el agua está a rebosar, LUZ monofásica y trifásica, Internet, colegio, etc. etc, justo al lado, está la casa que alberga el ambulatorio de la Seg Social.

Incluye una Casa de dos pisos, el piso superior está diáfano, cercada con Tapial en todo su perímetro, con calefacción, Bodega de 60 Hectolitros, caballerizas, corral de ovejas, criadero de aves, a la espera de varios paneles solares Fotovoltaicos, térmicos de tubos de vacío y un molino eléctrico.

Por un alquiler simbólico y ciertas condiciones legales, para proteger la propiedad. y sobre todo para que se mantenga en buen uso.

Nuestros hijos están fuera y creo que de momento no la necesitaran, pero nunca se sabe. *


¿no llega ni para diez personas?...


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Sep 2012)

Pero hombre, mientras no se tengan animales, que no se van a tener el primer dia se pueden comprar o pedirselos a los aldeanos a cambio de trabajos que les hagamos

Si tu le desbrozas una finca a un paisano, pues te da 20 euros, o unas docenas de huevos y algo de jamon.

Luego la huerta ya da sus fritos, los animales tambien. para ir empezando contener gallinas y conejos ya está (como ya he dicho los cerdos se pueden comprar cebados para hacer matanza)

Y luego se iria ampliando la finca o no, dependiendo de como vaya el proyecto. Obviamente a Perchas habria que preguntarle sobre la posibilidad de adquirir terrenos en un futuro en esa zona

¿Donde está el problema exactamente?


----------



## Perot lo lladre (4 Sep 2012)

Estoy deacuerdo con vosotros, en que es una buena opcion. El principal problema que le veo es que para mi seria mas de lo mismo, un pueblo que tiene seguridad social no debe ser tan pueblo, me he pasado media vida en un pueblo de 1000 habitantes, y para alguien de ciudad puede que lo vea como vivir en el campo, pero al final es mas de lo mismo. Los habitantes tienen todos una faena especializada, existe algo mas de sentimiento de comunidad, pero muy light. Los piques entre los habitantes son el orden del dia, la deshumanizacion que hay en las ciudades esta un poco menos avanzada, pero no mucho. 

Por el lado mas economico, las tierras van muy buscadas, hoy en dia con la maquinaria que existe y el precio que se paga a los jornaleros, una familia puede trabajar mucha tierra y es dificil que alguien de fuera con ideas raras, consiga el favor de los vecinos. Mi idea de autoabastecimiento es intentar conseguir almenos un 80% cosa que veo dificil en estas condiciones. 

1700m2 son 0'17hectareas, sin animales podria facilmente dar fruta y verdura para 20.
Par que tengais una idea, aqui en Lleida una familia de 4 miembros no se dedica a esto con menos de 20ha, aun siendo todos muy autosuficientes en el tema alimentario.

Tambien tiene sus ventajas, "Bodega de 60 Hectolitros, caballerizas, corral de ovejas, criadero de aves,a la espera de varios paneles solares Fotovoltaicos, térmicos de tubos de vacío y un molino eléctrico." faltaria tener mas informacion del pueblo y tal...


----------



## ÇhíN0 (4 Sep 2012)

4) Colaborar virtualmente en los diferentes proyectos del Falansterio.

Ahi me apunto yo.Yo ya soi propietario de una tierra donde tengo ya mi propio huerto y mi propia produccion de tomates asi que me es imposible colaborar fisicamente.

Aviso de que las tierras almenos en Almeria son caras, aunque ahora con la crisis se ve alguna ganga.Voi a seguir leyendo el hilo y comentaré más.


----------



## ÇhíN0 (4 Sep 2012)

Mi experiencia me dice que una hectarea da para que viva una familia entera, sacandole mucho partido incluso 2 familias podrian vivir. En este mundo que vivimos hacer lo que planteais sin dinero, es imposible, asi que eso deberiais tenerlo claro.(y no poco precisamente)

El tema es, que quereis cultivar? Yo podria ayudar mas en tema de tomate aunque hacer un huerto con todo tipo de alimentos no tiene ningun misterio y un niño pequeño sabria hacerlo, es muy facil. 

El tema de animales igual, mi vecino de tierra tiene corrales con cerdos, conejos, gallinas, pavos y la verdad que le da bastante para comer, incluso vende conejos y embutidos que saca de los cerdos. Osea que se les puede sacar MUCHO provecho, lo se por experiencia.

Y el valor de la tierra, como ya he dicho, aqui en Almeria es caro... yo tengo 14000 metros cuadrados(1,4 hectareas) y ami me costó solo el terreno sobre 120000 euros. Añadidle minimo 100000 euros más en infraestructura, riego, maquinaria etc. 

Luego el tema del agua es vital, lo ideal seria tener propio pozo.

El tema que planteais es muy complicado de hacer, pero teneis mi apoyo e intentaré ayudar como pueda.


----------



## Perot lo lladre (4 Sep 2012)

El precio de la tierra en la mayoria de catalunya y aragon suele estar alrededor de 15k ha de regadio 6k ha de secano. Yo tambien creo que se puede se autosuficiente con unos 2500-3000 m2 (0'25-0'3 ha)por persona.


----------



## dionbouton (4 Sep 2012)

y cuando a uno de estos miembros del falansterio se ponga malo y necesite un scanner , o un TAC o un medicamento carisimo ..

...lo fabricais vosotros en esos 1700 metros de jardin , no ?

O la gente no sabe lo que son 1700 metros o estan todos locos. Con 1700 metros no plantas patatas /trigo ni para 3 personas . Ya no te digo si quieres animales.

o electricidad.

o acceso a internet.


----------



## The ignorant (4 Sep 2012)

dionbouton dijo:


> y cuando a uno de estos miembros del falansterio se ponga malo y necesite un scanner , o un TAC o un medicamento carisimo ..
> 
> ...lo fabricais vosotros en esos 1700 metros de jardin , no ?
> 
> ...




¿y cuando usted se pone malo? ¿tiene usted el scaner o el TAC en su pisito de 60 m2 ?

La autosuficiencia es un concepto mal entendido. No incluye, por ejemplo, la Inmortalidad


----------



## perroflauta (4 Sep 2012)

Enhorabuena por la iniciativa. Me ayuda a mantener mi cada vez menor esperanza en el género humano el hecho de que quede gente capaz de pensar en el bien colectivo.

Y ahora os cuento mi experiencia personal: después de dos años participando en una colectividad de autoconsumo de hortalizas y verdura ecológicos os puedo asegurar que con 3000 m2 hemos conseguido producción más que de sobra para las 20 personas que la componen. Pagamos una cuota de 15€ al mes para sufragar combustible, plantel, tratamientos, etc ... y no sólo ahorramos dinero sino que la sensación de autosuficiencia y de buen rollo que se respira no se paga con dinero.

Ahora estoy muy liado pero seguiré el hilo con atención y espero que cuaje el proyecto.

Suerte


----------



## Pinchazo (4 Sep 2012)

The ignorant... si la intención es buscar la sinergia entre la financiación de trabajos por Internet y la vida autosostenible (hasta cierto punto).
¿No es más sensato irse a un pueblo que ya tenga infraestructura de comunicaciones?

Quizás lo apropiado es irse a un pueblo que ya tenga eso, y que haya gente que monte allí mismo cultivos locales en terrenos colindantes.

Se daría una simbiosis. Los que viven en el pueblo pueden desarrollar actividades de Internet, por unos costes no muy diferentes a la ciudad. Peores líneas, pero costes de electricidad similares, productos de consumo un poco más caros, vivienda un poco más barata.
El gasto gordo solo se produce si te empeñas en viajar.

El consumo más habitual es de comida. Y aquí comienza la simbiosis. Los agricultores/horticultores locales puede proporcionar alimentos baratos. Los trabajadores de Internet pueden comprarla aportando dinero que sirve para comprar más infraestructura.
La idea es ir reemplazando piezas de la sociedad dirigiéndose a la autosuficiencia.

Primer nivel de autosuficiencia 
- Alimentos no ligados al petróleo
- Disminución del consumo de transporte indirecto (bienes de alimentación)

Siguiente paso, fabricar viviendas diseñadas para ahorrar energía, basadas en energías renovables (solar térmica + calderas de biomasa) o en su defecto, rehabilitar las que ya existen.

Segundo nivel de autosuficiencia
- Disminución del consumo energético del hogar.

Tercer nivel de autosuficiencia, montar energías renovables.
- Disminución de consumo energético por producción de electricidad propia.

Y así, pasito a pasito, irse desligando del sistema, que sufrirá crecimientos de precios mucho mayores.

Si os dais cuenta, eso no difiere prácticamente nada en irse a vivir a un pueblo como ahora, tener algún terrenito, y plantar para tí.

Sin embargo, no es lo mismo hacerlo uno solo que un conjunto de gente.

Hay algunas ventajas.
1- Muchos nuestra fuente de ingresos es Internet o programación, cosa que se puede hacer remotamente. ¿Porque prescindir de esa capacidad?
Quizás en un futuro próximo no valga, pero hoy sí.
Bajo este modelo, te alquilas una casa del "pueblo burbuja", y vas a hacer allí tu trabajo. Tan simple como eso. Sin embargo, allí estarás más próximo a gente que está implicada en la sostenibilidad. Si tu volumen de trabajo disminuye, puedes trabajar en la tierra, en proyectos de construcción sostenible, etc. con gente que tendrá experiencia.
Si la experiencia te convence, te acabas comprando una casa, o haciéndola de 0 como parte de los proyectos de la comunidad (el nucleo "duro")

2- Aunque tu vida sea similar a la que tenías, a efectos energéticos, tiene menos impacto, y con tendencia decreciente. Si los costes futuros crecientes son energéticos, la vida resultaría cada vez más rentable allí.
Eso sí, olvídate de los desplazamientos o será una ruina. La obtención de suministros de fuera es mejor coordinarla para abaratar los gastos de transporte. A pesar de todo, esos productos serán crecientemente más caros, así que hay que ir invirtiendo en su producción local (por sustitutos viables)

3- Si formas parte del lado de la comuna, tienes cercanía con un pueblo con cierta capacidad de abastecimiento, demanda prácticamente asegurada con minimización de gastos de transporte y mano de obra para las temporadas.

...

La idea es más o menos crear un pueblo con actividades con sinergias. Alimentaria, internet como fuente principal con el "mundo exterior" (no solo venta de productos agrarios, sino cualquier otra actividad realizable por internet), autoconstrucción, producción local de energía con tendencia a largo plazo al autoabastecimiento total.

Lo bueno es que de primeras, el salto para los "informáticos" es tan simple como trasladarse a un nuevo lugar, con Internet más lento, vida más rural, con sus ventajas e inconvenientes.
Si sale mal la experiencia, lo peor que puede pasar es que has vivido de forma más rural y que los gastos totales a lo mejor han sido un poco más caros de lo habitual.


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Sep 2012)

dionbouton dijo:


> y cuando a uno de estos miembros del falansterio se ponga malo y necesite un scanner , o un TAC o un medicamento carisimo ..
> 
> ...lo fabricais vosotros en esos 1700 metros de jardin , no ?.



¿Que tiene que ver el pretender ser autosuficiente a nivel alimentario y energetico y el consumir poco mas de lo imprescindible con ir al medico?

Si uno de esos miembros se pone enfermo, pues va al medico, como hace todo el mundo

¿Cual es la parte que no entiende?


----------



## Desi (4 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Yo descartaría totalmente la opción comprar, no podemos empezar realizando ese desenvolso sin caer en la trampa del esclavismo futuro que precisamente estamos intentando evitar. Si empezamos desenvolsando 100,000-150,000 € es dinero que vamos a dejar de invertir en maquinaria, en materiales, tierras, es decir en recursos que nos proporcionen una vida mejor. Unos burbujistas no podemos empezar hipotecando nuestras vidas por unos ladrillos cocidos con un valor real de cero euros, porque precisamente de ese absurdo que es vivir y trabajar para pagar una casa es de lo que estamos huyendo. Nuestra meta será la de vivir y trabajar para disfrutar de la vida, tener una vida para vivirla.
> 
> Partimos de la base de que existen pueblos y lugares abandonados, de los que nadie hace uso desde hace años y siendo nuestra intención la de volver a dar vida a algo que está muerto tenemos derecho a ocuparlas. Se ocupará con cabeza, puede que la ley no esté a nuestro favor pero tampoco estará totalmente en contra si lo hacemos bien. Una buena elección del terreno, una buena asesoría legal y actividades sociales en bien de esas tierras y de los vecinos más cercanos deberían concedernos sobre esas tierras abandonadas más derechos que las ratas que las habitan en la actualidad.
> 
> En esta misma línea también debemos buscar la cesión de tierras por parte de comunidades u organismos.




Yo estoy a favor de buscar un monasterio, cedido por la iglesia, y en Andalucía, que la calefacción en invierno es muy cara en el norte!

No tengo tiempo de leerme todas las respuestas, se van apuntando gente, latostat?


----------



## Perot lo lladre (4 Sep 2012)

Solo quiero dejar clara una cosa, la gente de pueblo:
-Come la misma carne que nosotros, que sale de un supermercado parecido.
- En su huerto utiliza los mismos fertilizantes que se utilizan en los invernaderos. Puedes encontrar algun productor ecologico pero dudo que te lo deje a buen precio.
-Utilizan internet igual que alguien de ciudad.

Todos llos niveles que enumeras son perfectamente realizables en la ciudad, incluso diria que mas sencillos. Cual es el motivo de aislarte entonces. Creo que si haces este cambio en tu vida debe ser para desconectar del sistema lo mas que se pueda, n para ir de finde a una casa rural.


----------



## ÇhíN0 (4 Sep 2012)

dionbouton dijo:


> O la gente no sabe lo que son 1700 metros o estan todos locos. Con 1700 metros no plantas patatas /trigo ni para 3 personas . Ya no te digo si quieres animales.
> 
> o electricidad.
> 
> o acceso a internet.



En mi huerto dedico 500 metros y tengo patatas y muchas mas cosas plantadas y da para mas de 3 personas. 

Con 1700 metros te da para corrales , huerto y te sobran metros.Me parece que el que no tiene idea eres tu, sin animo de ofender


----------



## dionbouton (4 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> ¿y cuando usted se pone malo? ¿tiene usted el scaner o el TAC en su pisito de 60 m2 ?
> 
> La autosuficiencia es un concepto mal entendido. No incluye, por ejemplo, la Inmortalidad



Obviamente no . Pero trabajo en una sociedad , la cual me da dinero a cambio de mis bienes/servicios , dinero con el que puedo pagar las cuotas de una mutua de seguros.

Solamente queria apuntar que la gente debe ser bien libre de volver al neolitico superior , si quiere . Pero despues , creo que no deberian ir exigiendo ambulancias sanitarias , o internet , o operaciones de cataratas.


PD. Si viviese en un pisito de 60m como Vd apunta , igual si me desesperaria y me tiraria "al monte" . Como no vivo en un pisito de 60m , pues casi que prefiero la sociedad tal y como esta hoy dia . Gracias. Disfruten Vds de los placeres del auto-desabastecimiento.


----------



## dionbouton (4 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> ¿Que tiene que ver el pretender ser autosuficiente a nivel alimentario y energetico y el consumir poco mas de lo imprescindible con ir al medico?
> 
> Si uno de esos miembros se pone enfermo, pues va al medico, como hace todo el mundo
> 
> ¿Cual es la parte que no entiende?



Y quien paga ese medico ?

-edito- No me ha dado tiempo a leerme todo el tocho , pero corriganme si me equivoco , la idea no es recluirse del mundo en un apartado pueblo abandonado o similar , y empezar a hacer economia de subsistencia , colectivista ,e tc.. ..

Si es el caso ... donde saldria el dinero para pagar los seguros medicos de Vds ? O pretenten al igual que los simpapeles , tambien les regalasemos la sanidad ? 

O de verdad creen que pueden generar bienes/servicios en el pueblo ese como para siquiera pagar los 100 euros/mes que mas o menos cuesta cada ciudadano en el reino ? De donde ? de vender mierda de vaca embotellada ?


----------



## Pinchazo (4 Sep 2012)

Perot lo lladre dijo:


> Solo quiero dejar clara una cosa, la gente de pueblo:
> -Come la misma carne que nosotros, que sale de un supermercado parecido.
> - En su huerto utiliza los mismos fertilizantes que se utilizan en los invernaderos. Puedes encontrar algun productor ecologico pero dudo que te lo deje a buen precio.
> -Utilizan internet igual que alguien de ciudad.
> ...



Lo que comes es elección de cada uno. 
Pero la agricultura ecológica, aunque normalmente más cara, es bastante barata en comparación con el producto en mercado.
Sin embargo, esto desaparece con el transporte.
Así que la idea es, si los alimentos cuestan ir a la gente, la gente puede ir a vivir donde están los alimentos.
Eso, claro, no es viable para la gente cuyo trabajo está ligado a un emplazamiento particular. Afortunadamente, para muchos que trabajan con Internet eso no es un problema (al menos, no mucho).

Por eso la población no puede crecer mucho. Si no, los terrenos comienzan a estar cada vez más lejos y volvemos al modelo tradicional, donde para compensar el transporte, se abarata la producción con un modelo de agricultura tradicional.

Luego, aprovechando el modelo, se abre la puerta a un pueblo orientado a la transición energética.


----------



## dionbouton (4 Sep 2012)

ÇhíN0 dijo:


> En mi huerto dedico 500 metros y tengo patatas y muchas mas cosas plantadas y da para mas de 3 personas.
> 
> Con 1700 metros te da para corrales , huerto y te sobran metros.Me parece que el que no tiene idea eres tu, sin animo de ofender



Da igual los metros que yo tenga . 

La cuestion es que si con 500 dices que te da "para tres" (habria que verte todo un anno comiendo patatas ) , igual resulta que necesitas fabricar "para veinte" en prevision de que un dia necesitases un TAC , el cual obviamente no lo pagas con patatas , sino con dinero que obtienes a cambio de patatas. y ahi es donde se te descuadran las cuentas. 

Efectivamente esta calculado que en un clima mediterraneo , en plan emergencia una persona necesita 250 m2 de area cultivable para tirar (se entiende a una cosecha por anno ), en plan de no morirse de hambre . Si , ya se que salen la hostia de patatas , pero tambien un anno tiene la hostia de dias , y aun suponiendo que quieras comer patatas ad-eternum (2-kg/dia )? , ikgual ves que necesitas 1 TONELADA al anno de patatas.


----------



## Perot lo lladre (4 Sep 2012)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Lo que comes es elección de cada uno.
> Pero la agricultura ecológica, aunque normalmente más cara, es bastante barata en comparación con el producto en mercado.
> Sin embargo, esto desaparece con el transporte.
> Así que la idea es, si los alimentos cuestan ir a la gente, la gente puede ir a vivir donde están los alimentos.
> ...



Estoy de aduerdo contigo, pero creo que el objetivo tendria que ir mas alla. Hacer esto en definitiva es muy parecido a irse a vivir a la periferia de una ciudad para disfrutar de un poco de "naturaleza", sigues 100% dependiente del sistema, aunque con la conciencia un poco mas tranquila por no gastar tanto petroleo cuando comes.


----------



## Perot lo lladre (4 Sep 2012)

Desi dijo:


> Yo estoy a favor de buscar un monasterio, cedido por la iglesia, y en Andalucía, que la calefacción en invierno es muy cara en el norte!
> 
> No tengo tiempo de leerme todas las respuestas, se van apuntando gente, latostat?



La calefaccion es gratis, leña de la limpieza de bosques o de arboles de crecimiento rapido plantados con tal fin.


----------



## The ignorant (4 Sep 2012)

La idea desde el principio ha sido:


1.	Vivir/experimentar/participar de una vida un poco más humana.
2.	Conseguir el autoabastecimiento alimentario y energético.
3.	aprovecharse de la revolución que supone Internet en nuestras vidas.
4.	Generar ideas de negocio acordes con la crisis que se nos viene encima.
5.	Adquirir conocimientos de otros foreros mediante cursos/conferencias.
6.	Generar un pequeño think tank, con el espíritu intelectual de una Academia o Liceo.
7. Etc.

Cada uno de nosotros se siente más identificado con determinados puntos. 
Se trata de aunar todos ellos en un objetivo común. 
No es fácil, desde luego. Pero sería bueno que tengamos presente todos los puntos.

Parece difícil irse a un lugar aislado y abandonado si necesitamos conexión a Internet fiable.


----------



## Pinchazo (4 Sep 2012)

Perot lo lladre dijo:


> Estoy de aduerdo contigo, pero creo que el objetivo tendria que ir mas alla. Hacer esto en definitiva es muy parecido a irse a vivir a la periferia de una ciudad para disfrutar de un poco de "naturaleza", sigues 100% dependiente del sistema, aunque con la conciencia un poco mas tranquila por no gastar tanto petroleo cuando comes.



Pero el ir más allá debe hacerse paso a paso. Ya lograr que un montón de gente se vaya a vivir al mismo sitio, para crear un ambiente productivo es todo un logro.

Por otra parte, no veas solo a los trabajadores de Internet. Mira a los que llevarían la agricultura ecológica. De primeras, contarían con el apoyo de la población "internetera" que les apoyaría, como mínimo no les entorpecería, en cualquier actividad de tipo autoconstrucción y fabricación local, por lo que no tienen que irse a vivir al quinto pino porque la gente local les ponen trabas.
Tienen consumidores garantizados, por lo que el gran palo del transporte de alimento se lo ahorran. Y si aún hay más excedentes, los de Internet les pueden ayudar en logística y venta telemática.

Luego ya es cuestión de compromiso. Si se acuerda poner una cantidad a mayores, se puede lograr presupuesto para posteriores etapas, como las que mencioné antes.
Si te libras del consumo de calefacción y del eléctrico, tu consumo personal no sostenible cae un montón.

--- (Añadido despues)
Y la construcción, que no se me olvide. No es que te lo ahorres, pero mediante autoconstrucción local se ahorras una buena pasta que son años de trabajo en el modelo normal, y las viviendas pueden estar pensadas para ser sostenibles.


----------



## The ignorant (4 Sep 2012)

dionbouton dijo:


> Da igual los metros que yo tenga .
> 
> La cuestion es que si con 500 dices que te da "para tres" (habria que verte todo un anno comiendo patatas ) , igual resulta que necesitas fabricar "para veinte" en prevision de que un dia necesitases un TAC , el cual obviamente no lo pagas con patatas , sino con dinero que obtienes a cambio de patatas. y ahi es donde se te descuadran las cuentas.
> 
> Efectivamente esta calculado que en un clima mediterraneo , en plan emergencia una persona necesita 250 m2 de area cultivable para tirar (se entiende a una cosecha por anno ), en plan de no morirse de hambre . Si , ya se que salen la hostia de patatas , pero tambien un anno tiene la hostia de dias , y aun suponiendo que quieras comer patatas ad-eternum (2-kg/dia )? , ikgual ves que necesitas 1 TONELADA al anno de patatas.



Dionbuton, creo que has comentado que no te has leído el hilo entero. La idea es conseguir ingresos usando internet, entre otras cosas.

No vamos a pagar todos nuestros gastos de lo que den las patatas plantadas. Pero sí que dejaremos de pagar por las patatas en el supermercado. 

y por los pimientos, los huevos, los tomates, la leche, etc


----------



## Pinchazo (4 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Parece difícil irse a un lugar aislado y abandonado si necesitamos conexión a Internet fiable.



Bueno... Está la alternativa de doble sitio. Uno más aislado, pero lo suficientemente cerca (unos pocos kilómetros) de otro más tradicional, y montar una red inalámbrica para dar la cobertura.


----------



## The ignorant (4 Sep 2012)

¿ creeis que sería conveniente abrir un segundo hilo? 

A la gente le da palo leerse 30 páginas y no me extraña...

¿como lo llamamos?

Mi propuesta: Falansterio Burbuja (II). Construyendo la utopía...


Edito: me han mandado un privado con la invitación a explicar la propuesta del Falansterio en un programa del Colectivo/Burbuja. 
A ver si avanzamos y podemos presentar algo más preciso...


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> La idea desde el principio ha sido:
> 
> 
> 1.	Vivir/experimentar/participar de una vida un poco más humana.
> ...



Tambien creo importante que tenga un espiritu democratico, que las decisiones sean tomadas mediante "referendum" entre todos los miembros

Asi como la transparencia (sobre todo en las cuentas)

Y la prevalencia del interes de las personas sobre los intereses meramente económicos

Yo considero esos 3 puntos indispensables para sumarme al proyecto y, a partir de ahi, los otros 6 que tu has puesto u otros que se vayan añadiendo


----------



## Pinchazo (4 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Tambien creo importante que tenga un espiritu democratico, que las decisiones sean tomadas mediante "referendum" entre todos los miembros
> 
> Asi como la transparencia (sobre todo en las cuentas)
> 
> ...



Quizás la fórmula más apropiada es la de cooperativa integral con apertura a trabajadores (normalmente informáticos) freelance.

Creo que esto es lo apropiado, porque la forma de algunos trabajos de Internet requieren gran independencia y pueden tener mucha diferencia de productividad, así que los roces son fáciles. En modo "freelance" no hay problema. Pero los "freelance" solo alquilan servicios a la cooperativa. Vivienda, comunicaciones, electricidad, comida...

Donde dice informática, sirve también para servicios 100% telemáticos. Como si quieres poner un servicio de atención telefónica.

No quita que la cooperativa pudiera desarrollar actividades de ese tipo dentro de la cooperativa, pero por su naturaleza diversa y autónoma, creo que muchos se sentirían más cómodos siendo independientes.
Por otro lado, la cooperativa se desarrollaría alrededor de las actividades sostenibles tradicionales. Hay muchos ejemplos de ese tipo.


----------



## The ignorant (4 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Tambien creo importante que tenga un espiritu democratico, que las decisiones sean tomadas mediante "referendum" entre todos los miembros
> 
> Asi como la transparencia (sobre todo en las cuentas)
> 
> ...




La segunda la veo sencilla. La transparencia implica auditabilidad, que es un concepto material, fácilmente estructurable.

Pero las otras dos son más...subjetivas.

El referendum en todas y cada una de las decisiones puede ser difícil (por lento e inoperante).

Ej: 

¿ Se va a votar si hay que regar 2 veces al día tal cultivo, como dice Pepe, o 4 veces, como dice Ramón?... 

¿Y la tercera? puede poner algún ejemplo práctico en el que usted se sintiera incómodo?...


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Sep 2012)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Quizás la fórmula más apropiada es la de cooperativa integral con apertura a trabajadores (normalmente informáticos) freelance.



No se a que viene eso de los informaticos

la cooperativa puede tener 2 tipos de socios (como todas)

1.- Socios trabajadores: Aportan capital y trabajan en la cooperativa (En la granja, o haciendo trabajos en el pueblo que cobra la cooperativa, etc...). Seria basicamente la gente que viva en la cooperativa

2.- Socios capitalistas: Aportan dinero (y logistica o lo que se precise en momentos puntuales). Pero no viven en la copperativa y disponen de un medio de vida aparte

La gente del punto 1 recibiria por su trabajo (aparte de manutencion y alojamiento, como es logico) una pequeña paga de 300 euros (por ejemplo). Por si un dia quieren irse a tomar unas copas, o irse un fin de semana a ver a su familia, o de vacaciones

La gente del punto 2 (entre la que me incluyo), aportariamos una cantidad de dinero mensual (pongamos 50 euros). Y participariamos de la toma de decisiones, aportariamos nuestra mano de obra cuando pudieramos, apoyo logistico, etc....

En cualquier momento uno puede pasar a ser del grupo 1 al 2, y viceversa (siempre y cuando haya espacio suficiente en la cooperativa para que vivan los del punto 1 sin estrecheces)


----------



## Pinchazo (4 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> No se a que viene eso de los informaticos
> 
> la cooperativa puede tener 2 tipos de socios (como todas)
> 
> ...



Ya... Eso como miembros de cooperativa. Lo que digo es que en el modelo "organismo-Falansterio" puede ser perfectamente una cooperativa más trabajadores independientes.
La relación es de comercio, no de socio de ningún tipo (aunque puede serlo, por supuesto).

Lo digo porque hay gente que puede verse intimidada por el choque de contacto social si se les obliga a estar dentro de una cooperativa, mientras que siendo 100% independientes el proyecto puede resultarles atractivo, desde el punto de vista de que el contacto inicial es progresivo, puede vivir allí sin ningún tipo de invasión de la intimidad, realizar aproximadamente la misma vida que llevaba, al menos hasta cierto punto, pero al hacerlo, su consumo se realiza directamente a la cooperativa, con el beneficio que supone para ella. Y él a cambio tiene un contacto progresivo con un modelo sostenible (o en proceso de serlo).


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> El referendum en todas y cada una de las decisiones puede ser difícil (por lento e inoperante).
> 
> Ej:
> 
> ¿ Se va a votar si hay que regar 2 veces al día tal cultivo, como dice Pepe, o 4 veces, como dice Ramón?...



Eso no hace falta votarlo porque cualquier ratado de agricultura te lo va a decir y, ademas, supongo ques epondria riego por goteo (por seguir con su ejemplo)

Pero habria que votar la compra de un tractor, por ejemplo. O la compra de casetas de madera para ampliar alojamientos. O la compra de terrenos adyacentes. 




The ignorant dijo:


> ¿Y la tercera? puede poner algún ejemplo práctico en el que usted se sintiera incómodo?...



Le pongo un ejemplo de cuando prevalecen los intereses economicos sobre las personas:

Supongamos que somos 100 cooperativistas y 15 de ellos viven en la granja

Ahora hay que decidir si se compra un tractor para producir mas verdura, o si se compran 2 casetas de madera para que los 15 que viven alli no esten tan apretados en el caserio (supongamos que hay habitaciones que comparten hasta 3 personas).

Es solo un ejemplo. Pero en el dia a dia van a surgir muchas decisiones en las que se tenga que escojer entre un tema mas economico, y otro tema mas de personas


----------



## The ignorant (4 Sep 2012)

Incorporo las de Vercinge y añado la 10.

1. Vivir/experimentar/participar de una vida un poco más humana.

2. Conseguir el autoabastecimiento alimentario y energético.

3. Prevalencia de los intereses de las personas sobre los intereses meramente económicos.

4. Donde las decisiones relevantes sean tomadas mediante referendum.

5. Aprovechamiento de la revolución que supone Internet en nuestras vidas.

6. Generar ideas de negocio acordes con la crisis que se nos viene encima.

7. Las cuentas financieras del Falansterio serán auditadas externamente. 

8. Adquirir conocimientos de otros foreros o profesores expertos mediante cursos/conferencias.

9. Generar un pequeño think tank, con el espíritu intelectual de una Academia o Liceo.

10.Un Falansterio con diferentes grados de impicación, total/parcial/virtual/financiera. 

11. Etc.


¿Va bien así?... vayan añadiendo, pero pensando en que haya coherencia y compatibilidad entre los puntos...


----------



## ingodgüitras (4 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> ¿ creeis que sería conveniente abrir un segundo hilo?
> 
> A la gente le da palo leerse 30 páginas y no me extraña...
> 
> ...



Ya te digo. Yo he llegado hasta la página 19 y lo he dejado.

Por cierto, yo ofrezco mi azada (azadón, se llama por aquí).

El tema cultivo no es tan complicado como parece si lo que se quiere es obtener alimento y ya está. Lo mismo la cría de animales. Eso sí, requiere trabajo. Mucho. Seguro que más de lo que se imagina la mayoría de los que han leído el hilo.

Y no es trabajo de acariciar corderitos o mirar cómo crecen lechugas, es más bien del tipo sacar mierda del establo en carretillas o deslomarse quitando malas hierbas...


----------



## The ignorant (4 Sep 2012)

ingodgüitras dijo:


> Ya te digo. Yo he llegado hasta la página 19 y lo he dejado.
> 
> Por cierto, yo ofrezco mi azada (azadón, se llama por aquí).
> 
> ...




jajaja. Cómo nos conocen a los de ciudad, ¿eh?...


----------



## Egam (4 Sep 2012)

Me parece una idea muy interesante.
En alguna ocasión me ha dado por pensar en algo parecido, aislarme de la sociedad e intentar ser autosuficiente. Hay muchos pros, pero también muchas contras.
Lo que está claro, es que para desarrollar un proyecto de este estilo, hay que tener un capital minimo inicial y saber qué y cuando esta la gente disponible (tiempo) para poder desarrollarlo.
Logicamente, habrá gente interesada en implicarse al 80/90% y otra que no pueda por lo que sea, aportar más del 20%. Hay que tenerlo claro.

Además, hay que tener un programa muy claro de objetivos, necesidades, etc. para poder llevarlo a cabo. (Basicamente qué, quién, cómo, cuándo, dónde, porqué).
La organización social es muy importante. Hay que tener muy claro responsabilidades, derechos y deberes.

En cuanto a las propiedades. Cómo se gestionan? Cuál es la organización más apropiada??
Porque tengamos en cuenta, que impuestos va a haber... no se cual es la figura legal más apropiada.

Si este proyecto sigue adelante, entiendo que el primer paso, es la búsqueda del dónde. Eso echará a más de uno para atrás, por la disponobilidad geográfica.

Seguiré más adelante.

EDITO: Existe la posibilidad de reunirse fisicamente??


----------



## Pinchazo (4 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Hay 12 preinscripciones válidas.



Deberíais ocultar los email. Es un dato personal.


----------



## Unoqueva (4 Sep 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Disculpa, te falta una opción:
> 
> 
> *C) NEGOCIACION.*
> ...



Es cierto, no he contado con la opción de negociación. Pero comento lo que se del tema.

En los años 80 hasta principio de los 90, se pusieron en marcha algunos proyectos de rehabilitación y repoblación de pueblos y aldeas abandonados. En aquella época era relativamente fácil acogerse a uno de estos proyectos. Pero con la instauración definitiva de la política del pelotazo urbanístico en el país estos proyectos desaparecieron o se convirtieron en chanchullos caztuciles. 

Actualmente es muy difícil que la administración ceda de una u otra forma el uso o la propiedad de este tipo de enclaves, previo a la okupacion. Por lo que se, los pocos proyectos que han conseguido una cesión del uso de enclaves de estas características, primero okuparon el lugar y después de resistir contra el desalojo o de un tiempo, consiguieron la cesión.


Personalmente no veo bien la opción de alquilar, ya se que esto es burbuja, pero no es lo mismo un piso que un terreno al que le vas a dedicar muchísimo trabajo de acondicionamiento, preparación de cultivos etc. (Esto solo es una opinión personal)


Y la opción de llegar a algún tipo de acuerdo con el dueño (siendo este un particular) creo que, aunque no imposible, es muy difícil. Además de que tiene los mismos inconveniente que alquilar.


---------------------------------------------------

Respecto a las dudas de la capacidad de producción de alimentos por m2. Invito a que reviséis algo del material ya expuesto en el hilo (especialmente en lo referido a Masanabu Fukuoca y Bill Mollison) para salir de dudas.

1500 m2, aplicando técnicas de permacultivo y maximizando la superficie de cultivo con distintas técnicas (cultivo en 3 niveles, cultivo aéreo, huertos/ gallineros rotativos, etc) pueden aportar el primer año un 40 a 50% de los alimentos necesarios para unas 10 personas aproximadamente. A partir del tercer año, pueden aportar el 70 a 80% de los alimentos necesarios.

A partir de los 5000 m2 se puede empezar a producir mucha muchas comida.

-----------------------------------------

Al tema de la gente que se apunta al proyecto XD

No quiero sonar a "yalodeciayoista" pero lo de juntar 100 personas es muy difícil. De hecho, si se consiguen 10 personas dispuestas realmente a emprender algo de estas características ya es todo un logro.

Por lo que se puede ver hasta el momento sois un grupo reducido y en mi opinión, seria mucho mas fácil intentar uniros a alguno de los proyectos de estas características que ya hay en marcha.


Yo por mi parte no puedo unirme, ya que tengo mis propios planees. Pero espero que terminéis dándole forma a la idea y esta salga adelante.


----------



## brasidas (4 Sep 2012)

Para mi forma de ver las cosas, la unica manera en la que seria realizable el proyecto seria con un proyecto cooperativista y humanista, no con el fin de salvar al mundo sino para salvarnos a nosotros mismos y vivir con una calidad de vida infinitamente mejor en todos los aspectos.

Me parece como modelo imitable en parte la cooperativa Guissona.:::::: Grup Alimentari Guissona ::::::

Una persona decide criar cerdos, otro conejos, otro invernaderos, hacer pan lo que sea y el fin comun es que esos productos lleguen al consumidor sin mas intermediarios que eleven su precio (excepto el estado, claro) y prohibiendo en los estatutos la propidad heredable, la venta de la propiedad y el trabajo por cuenta ajena. Los medios de produccion son de todos y la produccion es tuya con ciertos limites.

Creo que se puede articular todo aunque es muy complejo para no dejar a nadie tirado ni alimentar aprovechados.

La propiedad colectiva es un fracaso y una utopia demostrada ya en muchas ocasiones.

No disponer de medios de subsistencia y tener que trabajar para otro es otro fracaso que cada dia es mas frecuente( desaparicion del autonomo, el artesano, el agricultor...etc).

Tengo las ideas bastante verdes a ver si alguien me aporta algo.


----------



## Zarpín (4 Sep 2012)

Mirad este enlace.
La Ecoaldea
Acabo de encontrarlo buscando ecoaldeas.
Quizás se pueda sacar alguna idea de ellos (poco he mirado, la verdad).


----------



## Desi (4 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> No, no se apunta casi nadie. Aquí podéis ver los resultados del formulario:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dZeEdaY3V5c0dwelAzaDFKeEE&pli=1&rm=full#gid=0
> 
> ...



12 No me parecen pocos. El hilo es demasiado largo para que la gente lo lea.
No se podría depurarlo? Abrir un hilo Falasterio II, dejando solamente las aportaciones interesantes ( sobretodo donde hay links con experimentos similares, para poder estudiarlos en fin de semana..) y quitando los hilos chorras que no aportan nada?


----------



## Indignado (4 Sep 2012)

Desi dijo:


> Yo estoy a favor de buscar un monasterio, cedido por la iglesia, y en Andalucía, que la calefacción en invierno es muy cara en el norte



Y cerca de la playa por favor )

Bromas aparte si las zonas abandonadas son al norte y en la montaña es por algo.


----------



## Desi (4 Sep 2012)

Indignado dijo:


> Y cerca de la playa por favor )
> 
> Bromas aparte si las zonas abandonadas son al norte y en la montaña es por algo.



Hay muchísimas zonas abandonadas en la provincia de Jaen, Córdoba, en Extremadura...
El sur es más cálido en todos los aspectos, no solamente en cuestión de clima.


----------



## Galiciaverde (4 Sep 2012)

Lo más importante es tener agua abundante y limpia. Sin agua no hacéis nada.
Contáis con mi apoyo moral, yo no me sumo a la iniciativa por variadas razones, pero os animo y apoyo


----------



## Perot lo lladre (4 Sep 2012)

Voy a intentar hacer un resumen con todos los factores que aparecen para ver si podemos ir concretando algo.

1) * Organización.*

-Principios 
1. Vivir/experimentar/participar de una vida un poco más humana.
2. Conseguir el autoabastecimiento alimentario y energético.
3. Prevalencia de los intereses de las personas sobre los intereses meramente económicos.
4. Donde las decisiones relevantes sean tomadas mediante referendum.
5. Aprovechamiento de la revolución que supone Internet en nuestras vidas.
6. Generar ideas de negocio acordes con la crisis que se nos viene encima.
7. Las cuentas financieras del Falansterio serán auditadas externamente. 
8. Adquirir conocimientos de otros foreros o profesores expertos mediante cursos/conferencias.
9. Generar un pequeño think tank, con el espíritu intelectual de una Academia o Liceo.
10.Un Falansterio con diferentes grados de impicación, total/parcial/virtual/financiera. 

-Modelos juridicos
Alguna forma cooperativista.

2) *Localización*

-Caracteristicas
Aislado (Almenos lo suficiente para poder crear una mini-sociedad).
Con acceso a internet.
Agua
Terrenos disponibles
Con facilidad de ampliación 

-Metodos de propiedad
*· *Compra.
Por parte de la cooperativa
Por parte de cada individuo o familia.

*· *Alquiler.
A cambio de dinero
A cambio de rehabilitarlo, mantenerlo.
A cambio del parte del futro. (En catalan es contrato de masoveria, en español ni idea)

*· *Ocupación

3)*Obtención de recursos del exterior.*

- Trabajos por internet
- Cursos impartidos en el falanasterio.
- Donaciones o otra forma de apadrinamiento.
- Venta de excedentes.
- Trabajos en energias renovables, con la experiencia adquirida.
- Trabajos en rehabilitación.
- Alojamiento para algun turista.
- Escribir libros
- ETC...

4)*Alimentación*

- Auto abastecimiento de lo máximo posible.
Huertos, animales...
-  Técnicas de conservación de alimentos
- Investigar formas de produccion alternativas
Permacultura, biodinamica...

5) *Energia*
- Electricidad
Fotovoltaica, eolica, mini-hidraulica, biogas....
- Transporte y maquinaria
biocombustibles, sistemas de mejora de consumo...
-  Calefacción 
biomasa, biogas, solar....
- Investigación
Sistemas para minimizar consumos, transformaciones de motoazada a eléctrica, nuevas tecnologías que aparecen en internet...

6) *Aprendizaje*

-Clases para compartir conocimientos.
-Idiomas
-Habilidades
-Intercambios con otra gente
-Biblioteca, con nuestros libros

Si os parece bien usadlo como plantilla para ir añadiendo, recortando mejorando, ampliando o profundizando en el contenido como os parezca mas adecuado.


----------



## Zarpín (4 Sep 2012)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplausoerfessssto.


----------



## Desi (4 Sep 2012)

Perot lo lladre dijo:


> Voy a intentar hacer un resumen con todos los factores que aparecen para ver si podemos ir concretando algo.
> 
> 1) * Organización.*
> 
> ...



En otro hilo mencioné el tema de un monasterio en Córdoba, que ofrece alojamiento pagado a artistas que necesitan aislarse de la ciudad para crear lo que quieran crear. Podríamos añadirlo al tema del turista.


----------



## p_pin (4 Sep 2012)

_"Los revolucionarios que no tienen huerto,
que dependen del mismo sistema que atacan,
y que producen palabras y balas,
y no comida ni abrigo,
son inutiles"_


----------



## p_pin (4 Sep 2012)

La cita que puse antes es de Bill Mollison, padre de la Permacultura
Os pongo este interesante video que ya puse en el hilo de las sociedades agrícolas autosuficientes.
Alguno puede pensar que no hace falta ser tan independiente otros que sí y otros que más aun, pero lo realmente interesante no es ni una cosa ni la otra, sino aprender algo que pueda ser útil

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/FBepClksjdw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## latostat (4 Sep 2012)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Deberíais ocultar los email. Es un dato personal.



Tienes razón, perdonad. Hecho.


----------



## Elusion Economia (4 Sep 2012)

A ver intentare aportar todo lo que pueda, soy hijo de agricultores y conozco un poco el tema, aunque yo personalmente no se si estoy preparado para una especie de superautarquia.

Consejos que os doy en el tema agricola.

Es muy importante la zona y las variedades que escogais.
Deberias conocer o contactar con alguien que conozca variedades de cultivo de todos los alimentos. No es lo mismo un cerezo cristobalina que un cerezo bing. La zona, pues una zona con una pluviosidad cuanto menos razonable 700lm2 al año sin heladas muy fuertes. Descartad la meseta. La provincia de cadiz es un buen marco, ya que permite casi todos los cultivos. La costa mediterranea o cantabrica tambien esta bien, pero en el caso mediterraneo la disponibilidad de agua es en algunos casos infima.

Debeis tener al menos o,5 Ha por persona, conociento de fitosanitarios y muchas cosas. Sobre el tema energetico, teneis un gran amigo, el girasol. Automoviles, furgonetas, todo terrenos e incluso tractores pueden andar con aceite de girasol. La eolica es otra via, yo descartaria al menos a priori la solar y la hidraulica, mucho mas irregulares en rendimiento.

Pues eso como principio, pero vamos, si quereis informaros algo mas aqui estoy.


----------



## latostat (4 Sep 2012)

_-Modelos juridicos__
Alguna forma cooperativista.
_

La forma inicial de empezar todo esto creo que debería ser la de la asociación, una asociación cuyo objetivo sea rehabilitar y repoblar el pueblo o los terrenos de tal de una manera sostenible, ecologista etc., etc. 

Luego, si queremos hacer de la explotación agraria y agrícola un negocio es posible que nos hiciera falta conformarnos en una cooperativa. Si además quisiéramos diversificar y comenzar otro tipo de negocios probablemente nos interesaría escoger una forma jurídica para cada proyecto dependiendo de la naturaleza de éste. Pero bueno, esto es un problema futuro. 

Vamos a buscar cómo lo hacen en otros pueblos y en otras experiencias similares, seguramente carezcan de forma jurídica pero también es posible que entre ese grupo hubiese una organización y unos lazos previos y no les hiciera falta crear una asociación: 

- En el pueblo de Amayuelas son asociación: ¿Quiénes somos?

- La constitución de una Asociación denominada Permacultura Aldehuela. 

- Kanawen es un proyecto de construcción de una ecoaldea en el Valle de Biert, a solo 15 kilómetros de Girona. Las 280 hectáreas previstas para este asentamiento, nos permiten poder disfrutar de las ventajas del medio rural, llevar a cabo un proyecto ecológico y de autosostenibilidad y a la vez, estar próximo a la ciudad, favoreciendo el contacto y las relaciones con un entorno más amplio.

Nos une la necesidad de un cambio profundo, promover una manera de vivir más consciente, en contacto con la naturaleza, viviendo en comunidad de manera social, ecológica y económicamente sostenible, desde un propósito de crecimiento espiritual, tanto personal como colectivo, construyendo relaciones dinámicas y participativas de apoyo mutuo y de colaboración. En la actualidad n*os hemos constituido como Asociación sin ánimo de lucro* y nos regimos por los estatutos aprobados La Ecoaldea

- Aldeafeliz es una Asociación sin ánimo de lucro, organización social de base inscrita en el marco legal colombiano, cuyo objetivo es la creación de Ecoaldeas y la promoción de estilos de vida sustentables.

Y aquí he dejado de buscar, en el tema de ocupar un pueblo y realizar una vida autosuficiente no estamos inventando nada, esto se lleva haciendo desde hace 40 años por toda España, por eso necesitamos a una persona con experiencia e interés en este tipo de cosas porque va a ser mucho más cómodo y probable que una persona así nos guie desde la experiencia ya adquiridad a que los que aquí estamos nos tomemos el trabajo de realizar un dossier de todas las comunidades ya existenes en España para aprender de ellas en todos los sentidos, como empezaron, qué problemas encontraron, por qué se disolvieron, por qué triunfaron... Nos limitaremos a leer un poco, dejar el enlace y que lo lea otro.


----------



## latostat (4 Sep 2012)

Elusion Economia dijo:


> A ver intentare aportar todo lo que pueda, soy hijo de agricultores y conozco un poco el tema, aunque yo personalmente no se si estoy preparado para una especie de superautarquia.
> 
> Consejos que os doy en el tema agricola.
> 
> ...



¿Puedes desarrollar el tema del aceite? En relación a esto acabo de leer lo siguiente de una experiencia similar que se está haciendo en Asturias:
_
El único vehículo de la comunidad usa aceite usado por los vecinos del pueblo de al lado. Su huerta ecológica les surte de alimentos y ahora, además, trasladan su experiencia con energías renovables a colegios e institutos de la zona._

Más info sobre la iniciativa: Escanda o cómo vivir en un pueblo autogestinado, ecológico y participativo - Canalsolidario.org


----------



## Elusion Economia (4 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> ¿Puedes desarrollar el tema del aceite? En relación a esto acabo de leer lo siguiente de una experiencia similar que se está haciendo en Asturias:
> 
> _La base de Escanda se encuentra en una pequeña aldea, en el concejo de Pola de Lena, donde el colectivo cuenta con una casa grande, dos casas pequeñas, una huerta y una pomarada, cedidas por la Fundación Ronzón para la realización de las actividades del grupo, que se encarga también del mantenimiento del lugar. _
> 
> Más info sobre la iniciativa: Escanda o cómo vivir en un pueblo autogestinado, ecológico y participativo - Canalsolidario.org



El aceite de girasol puede ser utilizado al 100% a una temperatura ambiente superior a los 10%. Si no se, sois un centenar de persona, una finca de 200 o 300Ha, si destinais algunas para el cereal, seria interesante por el tema energetico.

Que modelos sirven. Pues practicamente todos los modelos antiguos diesel, en especial el mercedes w124d, de esto hay mucha informacion por internet. Ademas necesitarias una especie de mini tolva para acer aceite de girasol.

Aun asi, creo que si no sois agricultores, la eleccion de las variedades es muy muy importante, cualquiera os diria que con heladas no podeis tener naranjos, cuando yo conozco limones que sobreviven a 700m del nivel del mar.


----------



## Unoqueva (5 Sep 2012)

Zarpín dijo:


> Mirad este enlace.
> La Ecoaldea
> Acabo de encontrarlo buscando ecoaldeas.
> Quizás se pueda sacar alguna idea de ellos (poco he mirado, la verdad).



Lo primero que llama la atención al echar un ojo por encima al proyecto es la inversión que consideran necesaria. Nada mas y nada menos que 7.000.000 €


----------



## Woody (5 Sep 2012)

Puede ser interesante, pero si queremos ser realistas es obligatorio preguntarse: ¿Por qué ninguno de estos proyectos ha funcionado nunca?


----------



## Desi (5 Sep 2012)

Woody dijo:


> Puede ser interesante, pero si queremos ser realistas es obligatorio preguntarse: ¿Por qué ninguno de estos proyectos ha funcionado nunca?



Ninguno? Estás seguro de esto?


----------



## Deudor (5 Sep 2012)

Hoy he aprendido lo que es un falansterio.


----------



## p_pin (5 Sep 2012)

Woody dijo:


> Puede ser interesante, pero si queremos ser realistas es obligatorio preguntarse: ¿Por qué ninguno de estos proyectos ha funcionado nunca?



Normalmente la gente que se decide a emprender una aventura de vivir aislado y autoabastacerse, lo último que quiere es que se conozca... aunque sólo en el hilo de sociedades agrícolas autosuficientes hay algunos ejemplos con más de 30 años de experiencia


----------



## Egam (5 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> Lo primero que llama la atención al echar un ojo por encima al proyecto es la inversión que consideran necesaria. Nada mas y nada menos que 7.000.000 €



A mi personalmente, me parece una pasada.


----------



## The ignorant (5 Sep 2012)

Deudor dijo:


> Hoy he aprendido lo que es un falansterio.



¿y no crees que vale la pena la experiencia?


----------



## Bartlett_borrado (5 Sep 2012)

Woody dijo:


> Puede ser interesante, pero si queremos ser realistas es obligatorio preguntarse: ¿Por qué ninguno de estos proyectos ha funcionado nunca?



*Caso 1. Fracaso*

Ya os decía yo que no iba a funcionar.










*Caso 2. Éxito*






Ya os decía yo que no iba a funcionar.


----------



## latostat (5 Sep 2012)

Woody dijo:


> Puede ser interesante, pero si queremos ser realistas es obligatorio preguntarse: ¿Por qué ninguno de estos proyectos ha funcionado nunca?



En España me atrevería a decir que como mínimo hay 40 experiencias así (por lo poco que he estado leyendo) y en Francia sin ir más lejos es un movimiento que hasta llegó a preocupar al gobierno del Sarkozy al escapar tanta gente del control del gobierno y de la sociedad del consumo. 

De todos modos, el que algo no se haya hecho no debería de ser nunca el motivo exclusivo para frenarte en tus aspiraciones.


----------



## chafamandurrias (5 Sep 2012)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Joder con un millón largo de pisos vacíos para décadas y ¿quereis ia a okupar una aldea abandonada hace décadas en mitad de la nada?; ¿no sería más sencillo okupar (idealmente comprar por tres tapas de yogur) una urbanización a medio acabar?; tiene que haber sitios con posibilidades por ahí... una vivienda techada se puede transformar en nave ganadera o lugar de cultivo de hongos por cuatro perras... es una idea...



Ademas de pisos abandonados hay granjas "abandonadas", es decir, sin uso, algunas sin haber sido jamas utilizadas, y en contra de lo que se pueda pensar tienen bastantes comodidades, por ejemplo, calefacción radiante instalada, además de un buen suministro de agua, y la comodidad de ser planta baja a distribuir en zonas mediante simples tabiques o biombos, creo que puede ser un buen emplazamiento para un falansterio.


----------



## voltaire (5 Sep 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> yo no voy , no va a haber mas que maromos ...acabareis todos sodomitas...




Matemáticamente de acuerdo con ese punto fundamental que es la proporción machos vs féminas en este tipo de inventos basados en ideología que, con tanta mente masculina pensante, nunca terminan bien. Ríos de semen desaprovechados en silencio durante la noche, la sodomía platónica o no… , las intrigas solapadas, el calculo artero, degeneran el grupo… 
De manual.
Good Luck!


----------



## Madmarxius (5 Sep 2012)

voltaire dijo:


> Matemáticamente de acuerdo con ese punto fundamental que es la proporción machos vs féminas en este tipo de inventos basados en ideología que, con tanta mente masculina pensante, nunca terminan bien. Ríos de semen desaprovechados en silencio durante la noche, la sodomía platónica o no… , las intrigas solapadas, el calculo artero, degeneran el grupo…
> De manual.
> Good Luck!



Que retardeds, hay montones de pueblos con exceso de feminas, es cuestión de hermanarse.

Por ejemplo: Portuguesas Barbudas::


----------



## Woody (5 Sep 2012)

Desi dijo:


> Ninguno? Estás seguro de esto?



Póngame usted un ejemplo y despeje mi ignorancia.


----------



## Desi (5 Sep 2012)

Woody dijo:


> Póngame usted un ejemplo y despeje mi ignorancia.



Sé que en Francia hay unos cuantos experimentos desde hace años, y en USA idem.
Dáme tiempo de estudiar todos los links ( en el fin de semana!!), y veré qué puedo hacer por tí.


----------



## Woody (5 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> En España me atrevería a decir que como mínimo hay 40 experiencias así (por lo poco que he estado leyendo) y en Francia sin ir más lejos es un movimiento que hasta llegó a preocupar al gobierno del Sarkozy al escapar tanta gente del control del gobierno y de la sociedad del consumo.



Póngame usted un ejemplo concreto y si es posible algún link.



> De todos modos, el que algo no se haya hecho no debería de ser nunca el motivo exclusivo para frenarte en tus aspiraciones.



Preguntarse qué es lo que ha fallado en los muchos casos en que he observado que se intenta y eso acaba como Gran Hermano por los malos rollos y, aunque en lo económico puede dar para comer, lo da trabajando más y ganando menos que en un trabajo normal; es la única forma de intentarlo con posibilidades de éxito.

Si estoy equivocado -nada me gustaría más- que alguien me ilustre. A ser posible no diciéndome que si te montas una de estas historias cooperativas sin robar ni agredir a nadie es un arcadia feliz pero "ezque viene la policía con porras y te pega para manterener el capitalihmo".


----------



## Zarpín (5 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> Lo primero que llama la atención al echar un ojo por encima al proyecto es la inversión que consideran necesaria. Nada mas y nada menos que 7.000.000 €



Ya, ya, lo dicho "ALGUNA" idea 
Esa precisamente no creo que sea la ideal para fijarse...... o
UP.


----------



## p_pin (5 Sep 2012)

Woody dijo:


> Póngame usted un ejemplo concreto y si es posible algún link.



Since 1980

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/91pBFyLWIx4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## p_pin (5 Sep 2012)

Woody dijo:


> Si estoy equivocado -nada me gustaría más- que alguien me ilustre. A ser posible no diciéndome que si te montas una de estas historias cooperativas sin robar ni agredir a nadie es un arcadia feliz pero "ezque viene la policía con porras y te pega para manterener el capitalihmo".



jejej recordé esta noticia al leer lo de la policia xd

Una familia británica podría ir a la cárcel por volverse autosuficientes e independiente del gobierno | Ecocosas


----------



## raum (5 Sep 2012)

p_pin dijo:


> jejej recordé esta noticia al leer lo de la policia xd
> 
> Una familia británica podría ir a la cárcel por volverse autosuficientes e independiente del gobierno | Ecocosas



400 M2 4 personas y les da pa vender excedentes? Aqui hay algo raro, :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## latostat (5 Sep 2012)

Woody dijo:


> Póngame usted un ejemplo concreto y si es posible algún link.
> 
> Preguntarse qué es lo que ha fallado en los muchos casos en que he observado que se intenta y eso acaba como Gran Hermano por los malos rollos y, aunque en lo económico puede dar para comer, lo da trabajando más y ganando menos que en un trabajo normal; es la única forma de intentarlo con posibilidades de éxito.
> 
> Si estoy equivocado -nada me gustaría más- que alguien me ilustre. A ser posible no diciéndome que si te montas una de estas historias cooperativas sin robar ni agredir a nadie es un arcadia feliz pero "ezque viene la policía con porras y te pega para manterener el capitalihmo".



Se han puesto unos 10 a lo largo del hilo pero como pide una recopilación, le haré lo que pueda dedicándole los escasos 5 minutos que por desgracia puedo dedicarle hoy al tema, a esto súmele los ya mencionados en el hilo siendo dos de los más famosos por haber salido en un documental extranjero: 

Lakabe Medieval Spanish ghost town becomes self-sufficient ecovillage - YouTube 

Ibort Handbuilt homes & wabi-sabi slow life in medieval ghost town - YouTube


Aquí lo que mencionaba de lo expandido que está el movimiento en la vecina Francia: 

Los neorruralistas asustan a Sarkozy - Público.es

*Los neorruralistas asustan a Sarkozy*

_Una generación ecologista. Francia está plagada de pequeños pueblos habitados por jóvenes alterglobalistas, que votan por la verdadera izquierda y se preparan para la desobediencia civil 
_

Y aquí los pocos *españoles* que he podido encontrar en 5 minutos: 

Listado de proyectos de ecoaldeas y comunidades

Alborada
Su dirección: Apdo 161 - 29100 - Cpin - Málaga
Teléfono: 952112225
Fundada en 1995
Personas que viven: 4
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: NO
Actividades: Yoga, masaje, Panayana, meditación, talleres de fín de semana
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: crecimiento personal, alimentación sana y contacto con la naturaleza

Amayuelas
Su dirección: Plaza de la Iglesia 9 - Amayuelas de Abajo - 34429 - Palencia
Teléfono: 979154161
Fax: 979154022
E-mail: amayuelas@cdrtcampos.es
Ubicación: pequeño núcleo de poblado a 25 km de Palencia
Fundada: 1990
Personas que viven: entre 10 y 15
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: NO
Actividades: turismo rural, bioconstrucción, permacultura.
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: agricultura y ganadería ecológica, contrucción con tierra, empleo de energías alternativas, comercio justo...
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Artanga
Su dirección: Lista de correos de Aroiz - 31430 - Nefarroa
Ubicación: pueblo abandonado cerca de Aritzkuren, Rala y Lakabe
Fundada: 1998
Personas que viven: 5
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: NO
Actividades: talleres, trueques
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: desintoxicación social, recuperación de la cultura perdida, ecologismo
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Artosilla
Su dirección: Artosilla - 22600 - Sabiñanigo - Huesca
Teléfono: 974 337 173
E-mail: carrucha@pangea.org
Ubicación: aldea situada en el municipio de Sabiñanigo
Fundada: 1986
Personas que viven: 15
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: talleres, artesanía
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: estructura de unidades familiares, generación de diversas actividades económicas para el sustento de la comunidad
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Balta
Su dirección: Apdo 29100 - Coin - (Málaga)
Teléfono: 608489975
E-mail: No tienen
Ubicación: al lado del Río Grande
Fundada: 
Personas que viven: de 5 a 18
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: ponerse en contacto
Actividades: encuentros de vegetarianismo
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: comida vegetariana sin cocinar (veganos-crudos)
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

El Hayal
Su dirección: Apdo nº 2- Villacarriedo - Cantabria
Teléfono y fax: 942748446
E-mail: No tienen
Ubicación: en un pequeño valle dentro de la zona pasiega, rodeado de bosques autóctonos y atravesado por un río de aguas cristalinas.
Fundada: 1995
Personas que viven: pareja con niños
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: de momento no
Actividades: ecología y horticultura biológica
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: ecología, vida sana, proyecto ecoaldea
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Can Mireia (Centro Social Okupado)
Su dirección: C/ Mireia nº 4 - 08033 - Barcelona
Teléfono: Non tienen
E-mail: No tienen
Ubicación: Pisos abandonados en pleno Barcelona
Fundada: 1996
Personas que viven: varia
Niños: no
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: talleres, cine, teatro
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: okupa

Colectividad A Noitiña
Su dirección: 24569 - Sobredo - El Bierzo . León
Teléfono: 630359614
E-mail: No tienen
Ubicación: aldea situada al noroeste de la península, rural
Fundada: 1989
Personas que viven: 2
Niños: no
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: taller de artesanía de cerámica
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: ecología y autosuficiencia
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Comunidad A
Su dirección: Apdo 315 - E 2400 - Ponferrada
Teléfono: No tienen
E-mail: No tienen
Ubicación: pueblo abandonado en San Adrián de Valdueza en los montes de León
Fundada: 1996
Personas que viven: 5
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: invernaderos, frutales, viñedos, turismo rural
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: autosuficiencia, vivir y trabajar independientes del estado, economía común, respeto por la naturaleza
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Comunidad de Turballos
Su dirección: Muro - (Alicante) - 0389
Teléfono: 966516710
E-mail: No tienen
Ubicación: Rural
Fundada: 1981
Personas que viven: Desconozco
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: cultivos biológicos, talleres de vestido, cabras
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: cristiana
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Comunidad Walden
Su dirección: No disponible
Teléfono: No tienen
Página Web: La Comunidad Walden: construyendo una cultura social y ecolgicamente desarrollada.
E-mail: Waldencm@wanadoo.es
Ubicación: rural
Fundada: 1996
Personas que viven: 4
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: vida y educación comunitaria
Huerto biológico: no
Filosofía: desarrollo social y ecológico, igualdad, compartir ingresos, educación comunitaria, psicología científica, veganismo
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: NO

El Fonoll
Su dirección: 43425 - El Fonoll - Tarragona
Teléfono: 977 366138
E-mail: fonoll@kadex.com
Ubicación: zona rural en la Conca de Barberá, 700 m de altura
Fundada: 1998
Personas que viven: de 8 a 60 pero en verano llegan a los 200 ya que disponen de caravanas y acampada libre
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: reconstrucción del pueblo, cursos varios, naturismo
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: nudismo, (no se puede fumar)
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

El Indiano
Su dirección: C/ Salvador Allende 21 - 11659 - Puerto Serrano - (Cádiz)
Teléfono: 956234217
E-mail: No tienen
Ubicación: Rural
Fundada: 1983
Personas que viven: 8
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: agricultura y ganadería
Huerto biológico: desconozco
Filosofía: cooperativa, unir fuerzas en los trabajos agricolas y ganaderas
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

El Pardal
Su dirección: Villa Carrillo (Jaén) - 23300 
Teléfono: 953128171
Fax: no
E-mail: no
Ubicación: en medio del parque natural de las Sierras de Cazorla
Fundada: 1981
Personas que viven: 4
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: medicina natural, agricultura y horticultura, frutales
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: autosuficiencia, miembros de WWOOF
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

La Semilla
Su dirección:El Realillo - Bolonia - 11380 Tarifa - Cádiz
Teléfono: 956236753
Fax: no
E-mail: no
Ubicación: rural
Fundada: 1997
Personas que viven: 5
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: Bioconstrucción, energía solar, venta de pan
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: autosuficiencia, calidad de vida
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Los Arenalejos
Su dirección: 29567 - Alozaina (Málaga)
Teléfono: 952112530
Fax: no
E-mail: arenalaides@wanadoo.es
Ubicación: rural
Fundada: 1990
Personas que viven: 9
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: agricultura biológica, enseñanza
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: trato y enseñanza justa a los niños, talleres...
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Los jardines de acuario
Su dirección: Fina albaricoques - Sta Leocadia, La Sierra (S. España) Totana
Teléfono: 968484610
Fax: no
E-mail: no
Ubicación: rural
Fundada: 1998
Personas que viven: 10
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: comunidad, espiritualidad, casas de madera...
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: permacultura, creatividad, pertenecen a la Red de Permacultura del Sureste
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Manzanares
Su dirección: Pueblo Manzanares - 42315 - Paralejo - Soria
Teléfono: 975186426
Fax: no
E-mail: no
Ubicación: rural
Fundada: 1998
Personas que viven: 6
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: cultivo,
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: ácrata, anraquista
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Matavenero y Poibueno
Su dirección: Lista de correos - Astorga - 24700 - León
Teléfono: 987693216
Fax: no
E-mail: no
Ubicación: rural, pueblo ecológico
Fundada: 1989
Personas que viven: unos 80
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI, mediante consejos de reunión
Actividades: artesanía, tipis, bioconstrucción
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: ecologismo
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Molino viejo
Su dirección: 44411 - Puertomingalvo - Teruel
Teléfono: 978728051
Fax: no
E-mail: no
Ubicación: rural montaña
Fundada: 1998
Personas que viven: 12
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: ceremonias nativas, terapias alternativas, reiki
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: ecologismo, espiritualidad
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Paz Asociación Macrobiótica
Su dirección: C/ Calvario 24 2º E - Centro Oficina de Monzón
Teléfono: 974401715
Fax: no
E-mail: pam
Ubicación: rural y urbana
Fundada: 1997
Personas que viven: 3
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: agrícolas y ganaderas
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: cooperativa
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Permacultura Montsant
Su dirección: Lista de correos - 43360 - Cornudella- Tarragona
Teléfono: 977262017
Fax: no
E-mail: no
Ubicación: rural, 700 m de altitud, a 1 km de Arboli (60 hab), a 8 km de Cornudella (800 hab)
Fundada: 1992
Personas que viven: 4 permanentes, 60 en otras temporadas
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: sistemas de cultivo sostenibles, reciclajes, permacultura
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: grupo comunal autosuficiente
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI 

Tanquián
Su dirección: 27437 - Deade - Pantón ´Lugo
Teléfono: 982162584
Fax: no
E-mail: no
Ubicación: rural
Fundada: 1993
Personas que viven: 10
Niños: SI
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: horticultura y agricultura biológica, ganadería.
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: ecologismo, pertenecen al WWOOF
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: SI (acampada para visitantes)

Vecinos de Pano
Su dirección: 22438 - Pano - Huesca
Teléfono: 974 347000
Fax: no
E-mail: no
Ubicación: rural
Fundada: 1990
Personas que viven: 8
Niños: NO
Abiertos a nuevas incorporaciones: SI
Actividades: elaboración de pan, seitán, amasake, consultas terapéuticas...
Huerto biológico: SI
Filosofía: autosuficiencia, asociados a SEBA
Abiertos a intercambio de estancia y comida por trabajo: Si


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (5 Sep 2012)

Buena iniciativa.

Hay que prepararse para el colapso sistémico que ocurrirá y que está en sus comienzos.


----------



## latostat (5 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> Lo primero que llama la atención al echar un ojo por encima al proyecto es la inversión que consideran necesaria. Nada mas y nada menos que 7.000.000 €



Le eché un vistazo ayer por encima y creo que es un macroproyecto que vende parcelas, creo que tienen 280 Ha.


----------



## Unoqueva (5 Sep 2012)

raum dijo:


> 400 M2 4 personas y les da pa vender excedentes? Aqui hay algo raro, :XX::XX::XX:



¿Que hay de raro? 400 m2 dan para mucho, suficiente para una familia.

Eso no quiere decir que produzcan absolutamente todo lo que necesitan. Pero siempre se puede intercambiar o vender excedentes de un determinado producto. 

Y por supuesto que tienen que comprar cosas como bombillas, o sal

Yo creo que se confunde la independencia alimentaria y energética, con ser un ermitaño.


----------



## Pinchazo (6 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Lakabe Medieval Spanish ghost town becomes self-sufficient ecovillage - YouTube
> 
> Ibort Handbuilt homes & wabi-sabi slow life in medieval ghost town - YouTube
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocer que si se monta una comunidad alrededor del trabajo remoto por internet (personas con alto grado de dedicación en el tema) y comunidad agrícola es una experiencia que no parece tener precedente.

Y es que al principio no parecen cuadrar. Pero cuanto más lo piensas...


----------



## raum (6 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> ¿Que hay de raro? 400 m2 dan para mucho, suficiente para una familia.
> 
> Eso no quiere decir que produzcan absolutamente todo lo que necesitan. Pero siempre se puede intercambiar o vender excedentes de un determinado producto.
> 
> ...



Con 400 m2 dudo mucho que se puedan crear muchos excedentes, basicamente lo que venderan seran huevos y algun pollo(ecologico eso si) y manzanas(calculando que llevan minimo 5 años plantados).

Su modo de vivir les honra pero francamente no creo que sean autosuficientes. Cuando se les jodan las placas,por poner un ejemplo, a no ser que tengan ahorros(vendiendo pollos y huevos no creo que les de para ahorrar mucho) estan jodidos. Y como ese podria poner bastantes ejemplos.

No es viable montar nada autosuficiente para 4 personas(2 niños) con 400 m2 y una caravana.


----------



## Ergotámico (6 Sep 2012)

Yo me apuntaría si detraś de esos pueblos en ruinas no hubiera tantos especuladores que los compraron a cuatro duros o los inmatricularon de forma fraudulenta para luego venderlos a precio de oro. Si para vivir de forma tranquila hay que vivir hipotecado hasta las cejas el proyecto no tiene razón de ser.


----------



## murpi (6 Sep 2012)

Viendo algunos de los ejemplos de España veo que unos cuantos pecan de lo mismo, es decir, del rollo ecologista. 

Está muy bien producir alimentos de calidad, pero si se quiere vivir (que no malvivir) de ello, se tendrán que usar productos químicos cuando se necesiten, y olvidarse de todo el rollo ecologista y salva planetas. 

Para subsistir hace falta mucha tierra, y sobre todo agua, si es que se quiere coger algo de los huertos, y más con el cambio climático que hace que cada vez llueva menos. Ayer hablaba con un agricultor que comentaba como antes se criaban tomates de secano sin problemas y hoy es imposible. 

Si se quiere tener animales lo mismo. Hace falta agua y mucha extensión de terreno. Con 5 ovejas y dos vacas no se va a mantener a todos los integrantes del falansterio.


----------



## latostat (6 Sep 2012)

Ergotámico dijo:


> Yo me apuntaría si detraś de esos pueblos en ruinas no hubiera tantos especuladores que los compraron a cuatro duros o los inmatricularon de forma fraudulenta para luego venderlos a precio de oro. Si para vivir de forma tranquila hay que vivir hipotecado hasta las cejas el proyecto no tiene razón de ser.



Yo coincido contigo en que no tiene sentido empezar un proyecto de estas características comprando y gastando 100K 150K en un terreno, gastando sólo en el suelo, en el terreno y en 4 ladrillos casi la totalidad de nuestra financiación pudiendo gastar ese dinero en explotar esas tierras, rehabilitar las casas y mejorar nuestro nivel de vida que es precisamente lo que buscamos. Por eso habrá que estudiar la vía de la ocupación asesorándonos legalmente, y haciéndolo de la manera correcta, realizando actividades para congraciarnos con los vecinos que haya, demostrando nuestras claras intenciones de darle vida a algo que está muerto y sin uso...


----------



## +18 (6 Sep 2012)

Yo también me apuntaría, pero...

Pero por lo que he leído: que si comprar tierras, pueblos, etc, creo que así no se va a ninguna parte.

Estamos hablando de un puto sistema que nos machaca y vamos a empezar pagando tierras que no valen nada y cumpliendo con las reglas del sistema que nos jode.


----------



## latostat (6 Sep 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Viendo algunos de los ejemplos de España veo que unos cuantos pecan de lo mismo, es decir, del rollo ecologista.
> 
> Está muy bien producir alimentos de calidad, pero si se quiere vivir (que no malvivir) de ello, se tendrán que usar productos químicos cuando se necesiten, y olvidarse de todo el rollo ecologista y salva planetas.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el tema del autoabastecimiento es uno de los tres pilares de este proyecto aunque cierto es que este es el pilar más importante no es el único. . 

También ten en cuenta que lo que hemos puesto ahí son ecoaldeas porque es la palabra clave por la que hemos busado, no sé si habrá proyectos así que no sean ecologistas puros y yo por mi parte estaría de acuerdo en calibrar ecologismo con producción para llegar a la mejor solución posible. Al no ser este el único fin de nuestro proyecto creo que muchos de nostros toleraríamos y defenderíamos una explotación agrícola moderna que nos pusiera las cosas fáciles, pudiendo siempre destinar terrenos a una agricultura ecológica para los que eso sea lo que busquen con este proyecto.


----------



## latostat (6 Sep 2012)

+18 dijo:


> Yo también me apuntaría, pero...
> 
> Pero por lo que he leído: que si comprar tierras, pueblos, etc, creo que así no se va a ninguna parte.
> 
> Estamos hablando de un puto sistema que nos machaca y vamos a empezar pagando tierras que no valen nada y cumpliendo con las reglas del sistema que nos jode.



No quiero hablar por todos pero para la obtención de tierras se hablo de tres opciones: 

- Ocupación. 
- Compra
- Cesión por parte de organismos, propietarios etc.

Y creo que la de la compra es la menos popular entre los que estamos aquí, yo por mi parte creo que no hay proyecto viable gastándonos el grueso de nuestra financiación en tierras cuando de manera justa podemos reclamar otras que llevan décadas abandonadas.


----------



## Unoqueva (6 Sep 2012)

@raum:

Mañana te pongo un par de vídeos para que veas lo que se puede hacer en ese espacio, que ya es muy tarde para ponerme a buscar links XD

El tema monetario no tiene por que ser un problema. Nadie dice que no se puedan tener ahorros previos o que no se pueda seguir haciendo trabajos. Ya sean desde casa, eventualmente, etc.




murpi dijo:


> Viendo algunos de los ejemplos de España veo que unos cuantos pecan de lo mismo, es decir, del rollo ecologista.
> 
> Está muy bien producir alimentos de calidad, pero si se quiere vivir (que no malvivir) de ello, se tendrán que usar productos químicos cuando se necesiten, y olvidarse de todo el rollo ecologista y salva planetas.



Este es uno de los mayores errores en los que se suele caer. La utilización de productos químicos y las técnicas de cultivo típicas son muy ineficientes, requieren mucho trabajo y son muy costosas.

Si te molestas en leer un poco de todo el material expuesto aquí, veras que la producción por medio de las técnicas de permacultivo (sin arar, sin pesticidas y sin podar) son mucho mayores y sobretodo infinitamente menos costosas que las técnicas de cultivo usadas por norma general por cualquier agricultor.


----------



## latostat (6 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> @raum:
> 
> Mañana te pongo un par de vídeos para que veas lo que se puede hacer en ese espacio, que ya es muy tarde para ponerme a buscar links XD
> 
> ...



Muy bueno que lo matices, porque a mí también me hacía falta una matización así. Muchos vamos a relacionar en el campo ecológismo, con más calidad pero a la vez con más trabajo y menor producción. ¿Esto es así? 

Muchos de los que estamos aquí no nos importará restar calidad y origen ecológico del producto si vamos a conseguir una mayor producción y vamos a trabajar menos. Otros querrán ecológismo cueste lo que cueste, o igual es que coinciden como quiero entender y la forma que menos trabajo y más producción dará es a la vez la más ecológica?


----------



## Desi (6 Sep 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Viendo algunos de los ejemplos de España veo que unos cuantos pecan de lo mismo, es decir, del rollo ecologista.
> 
> Está muy bien producir alimentos de calidad, pero si se quiere vivir (que no malvivir) de ello, se tendrán que usar productos químicos cuando se necesiten, y olvidarse de todo el rollo ecologista y salva planetas.
> 
> ...



Sin embargo, la huerta ecológica es el futuro, llegará un momento en que nadie querrá comer la comida Monsanto..


----------



## Pinchazo (6 Sep 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Está muy bien producir alimentos de calidad, pero si se quiere vivir (que no malvivir) de ello, se tendrán que usar productos químicos cuando se necesiten, y olvidarse de todo el rollo ecologista y salva planetas.



Hombre... yo creo que la idea es montar un pueblo en transición (postpetrolera), desde una perspectiva novedosa.

Se puede empezar por la comida, o por la energía... Si vas a hacer y consumir lo mismo que en la ciudad, no se que sentido tiene la iniciativa.
La comida parece lo más razonable, porque si vas a trabajar en ella de forma convencional, vas a gastar muchísimo dinero en inversión, y si vas a cambiar de modelo en unos años no lo vas a rentabilizar jamás.
Supongo que es la parte más difícil, porque hay gente que a redescubierto técnicas para hacer una agricultura orgánica bastante productiva a nivel laboral (es decir, bastante producción por hora trabajada) incluso aunque tenga menor productividad por unidad de tierra.
Ese parece un buen comienzo para el descenso de consumo, además de ser una pieza básica ante un colapso o paralización del sistema. Lo primero esencial que falla es la comida y el agua. Si los tienes cubiertos, eres muchísimo más resistente.

La siguiente pieza es la energía eléctrica, porque si bien puedes prescindir temporalmente de ella, su disponibilidad permite realizar actividades altamente productivas, y probablemente se haya invertido en maquinaria dependiente de ella, así que es una pieza clave tener un mínimo de independencia energética, incluso si no alcanza el 100% del suministro.




murpi dijo:


> Para subsistir hace falta mucha tierra, y sobre todo agua, si es que se quiere coger algo de los huertos, y más con el cambio climático que hace que cada vez llueva menos. Ayer hablaba con un agricultor que comentaba como antes se criaban tomates de secano sin problemas y hoy es imposible.



Ciertamente, la tierra sí es necesaria, por eso es cuestión de buscar un buen lugar. Tampoco es que escasee en nuestro país. La "escasez" suele ser más legal que real. Mucha tierra es propiedad.
De ahí que haya que darle vueltas al tema.

El agua... no creo que sea diferente a los agricultores de hoy en día. De hecho, usar un modelo más horticultor que agricultor creo que permite que, con tiempo, se usen técnicas cada vez más ahorradoras, como el riego por goteo, acolchado, etc.


----------



## HemilianoVotines (6 Sep 2012)

muy buena idea

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pinchazo (6 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Muy bueno que lo matices, porque a mí también me hacía falta una matización así. Muchos vamos a relacionar en el campo ecológismo, con más calidad pero a la vez con más trabajo y menor producción. ¿Esto es así?



Creo que la clave es tener buena productividad laboral, porque eso permite que una parte más pequeña de la comunidad alimente a más gente, y esta pueda desarrollar más actividades que ayuden a una transición más rápida.

Si la menor producción es por unidad de tierra, eso ya no es preocupante si el lugar tiene abundancia de terreno.

Dentro de las opciones de la permacultura, hay unas que requieren más mano de obra que otras. Creo que la elección correcta es la de maximizar la productividad laboral manteniendo los costes de capital al mínimo, porque de poco sirve mecanizar la producción si la maquinaria te cuesta mucho más que el trabajo extra ahorrado, además de ser dependiente del exterior, que es justo lo que se pretende evitar.

Ciertamente, el abono es uno de los temas que se pueden cambiar con el tiempo, pues tiene una amortización ligada a la temporada. Aunque es un objetivo cambiarlo, hacerlo a unos pocos años no es un gran problema.
Un tractor, sin embargo, lo amortizas en bastantes años. Depender de él sí que es algo que hay que meditar mucho.


----------



## tochofinisimo (6 Sep 2012)

El problema de los Falansterios es que no se mantienen bien en el tiempo, Posiblemente por la comunidad que la forma, pero vamos, si se enfoca bien, todo puede resultar.


----------



## Desi (6 Sep 2012)

Le doy un up, no me mola que haya pasado a la segunda página.

Un hilo II, o lo metemos en movilizaciones?


----------



## Unoqueva (6 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Muy bueno que lo matices, porque a mí también me hacía falta una matización así. Muchos vamos a relacionar en el campo ecológismo, con más calidad pero a la vez con más trabajo y menor producción. ¿Esto es así?
> 
> Muchos de los que estamos aquí no nos importará restar calidad y origen ecológico del producto si vamos a conseguir una mayor producción y vamos a trabajar menos. Otros querrán ecológismo cueste lo que cueste, o igual es que coinciden como quiero entender y la forma que menos trabajo y más producción dará es a la vez la más ecológica?




Voy a aclarar un par de puntos sobre el tema.

- Por un lado están los llamados "cultivos ecológicos". 

Estos cultivos no utilizan pesticidas, herbicidas ni abonos de los llamados sintéticos (principalmente derivados del petroleo) ni tampoco usan semillas transgénicas.

Para estos cultivos se suelen usar técnicas tradicionales, lo que conlleva mucho trabajo. 

No tienen una producción menor a la agricultura "química", aunque requieren mas trabajo de cosecha, siembra, etc. El coste de mantenimiento y cosecha es mucho menor. 
Si se hace un balance de gastos e ingresos, esta técnica de cultivo es mas rentable que la "química, ya que no requiere la enorme inversión en semillas, pesticidas, tractores, combustible, etc.


- Por otro lado tenemos el permacultivo.

El permacultivo al igual que el cultivo ecológico no utiliza pesticidas, herbicidas ni abonos de los llamados sintéticos, ni tampoco usan semillas transgénicas.

La gran diferencia del permacultivo respecto al resto de técnicas, es su planteamiento de como cultivar. No voy a profundizar mucho mas en el tema por no extenderme demasiado, solo aclarar que esta forma de cultivar es la mas productiva, la que menos coste requiere y la que menos trabajo necesita.

Para el que quiera profundizar un poco mas en el tema le recomiendo ante todo leer el libro "La revolución de una brizna de paja", que podéis descargar de este link:

www.permacultura-montsant.org/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=9

Y ver alguno de estos documentales:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zZMr9oCLG3Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/J4gkKhxgYOw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/51BjCvZqA4s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

(Creo que alguno ya ha sido posteado en este hilo)


----------



## Unoqueva (6 Sep 2012)

@raum:

Que hacer en poco espacio...

(A partir del minuto 1:20)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1l0AJuNcYt0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Que hacer en 3 m2:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DwW2YE2JIN0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Y si buscas un poco poco puedes encontrar montones de ejemplos prácticos mas. Youtube esta lleno de ellos y al que le interese el tema hay montones de foros de permacultura donde ver ejemplos de que hacer según el espacio disponible y el clima de la zona.


----------



## Pinchazo (6 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> La gran diferencia del permacultivo respecto al resto de técnicas, es su planteamiento de como cultivar. No voy a profundizar mucho mas en el tema por no extenderme demasiado, solo aclarar que esta forma de cultivar es la mas productiva, la que menos coste requiere y la que menos trabajo necesita.



Hombre... depende de la métrica que se use, pero si obvías los costes de capital, lo que es rendimiento de tiempo de trabajador y productividad laboral (cuanto alimento puede producir una persona), un trabajador con maquinaria industrial es "imbatible".

Claro que a la hora de la verdad, las cosas son más complejas, porque las máquinas no se mantienen solas, ni el combustible de las máquinas llega de la nada, ni los pesticidas... y la cadena completa para que la agricultura industrial funcione incluye muchísimas más personas.

Eso sí, tengo la intuición de que la permacultura, puede tener un rendimiento laboral adecuado y simultáneamente cumplir los requisitos de independencia que se busca.

Aun así, creo que es bueno verlo todo sin prejuicios. Si en algún momento hay que echar mano de maquinaria para acondicionar un terreno, o si aparece una plaga y un pesticida parece la mejor opción, tampoco creo que haya que ponerse puristas. Símplemente aprender y con suerte la próxima vez no lo necesitarás.

De hecho, creo que sería bueno que hubiera gente pensando en como "industrializar la permacultura". Es un concepto de industria totalmente diferente al monocultivo, pero el regadío se puede automatizar, puedes hacer herramientas innovadoras que ayuden a realizar las tareas más habituales....

Nada sofisticado. Reinventar herramientas del pasado más o menos.


----------



## latostat (6 Sep 2012)

*Extensión del terreno*

¿Cuánto necesitaríamos para 20, 50, 100 personas?¿Cómo sería el terreno ideal a ocupar? Recojo lo que han ido diciendo algunos foreros y los que sepaís del tema dad vuestra opinión, por favor. 



ÇhíN0 dijo:


> Mi experiencia me dice que una hectarea da para que viva una familia entera, sacandole mucho partido incluso 2 familias podrian vivir. En este mundo que vivimos hacer lo que planteais sin dinero, es imposible, asi que eso deberiais tenerlo claro.(y no poco precisamente)
> 
> El tema es, que quereis cultivar? Yo podria ayudar mas en tema de tomate aunque hacer un huerto con todo tipo de alimentos no tiene ningun misterio y un niño pequeño sabria hacerlo, es muy facil.
> 
> ...





Perot lo lladre dijo:


> El precio de la tierra en la mayoria de catalunya y aragon suele estar alrededor de 15k ha de regadio 6k ha de secano. Yo tambien creo que se puede se autosuficiente con unos 2500-3000 m2 (0'25-0'3 ha)por persona.





Perot lo lladre dijo:


> Dejando de lado que las 10-15 personas tendrar que convivir bajo el mismo techo.
> Si es una comunidad vegana, es factible. Pero si se quiere difrutar de un buen jamon, unos huevos fritos o leche, hay que dar de comer a los animales. La vaca para leche es impensable en 1700m2, dos cerdos vas a necesitar la mitad del terreno y rezar que no haya un mal año. Si vas comprar pienso, pagar al veterinario, herramientas para la matanza... Mas vale ir al supermercado a comprar cinta de lomo, y jamon en finas lonchas. Te lo aseguro, en mi casa ha habido cerdo para autoconsumo siempre y sale casi mas caro cuidarlo que comprarlo en la carniceria, y con el pienso propio.
> 
> Por otra parte si que es verdad que el ofrecimiento de Perchas es ideal en el sentido que ya esta acondicionado, siempre que existan posibilidades de ampliarlo facilmente. Cosa que me parece dificil en un nucleo poblado, ya que los agricultores de la zona dificilmente van a arrendarte tierra a un precio aceptable, por lo menos una tierra decente con posibilidad de riego.
> ...





Perot lo lladre dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo con vosotros, en que es una buena opcion. El principal problema que le veo es que para mi seria mas de lo mismo, un pueblo que tiene seguridad social no debe ser tan pueblo, me he pasado media vida en un pueblo de 1000 habitantes, y para alguien de ciudad puede que lo vea como vivir en el campo, pero al final es mas de lo mismo. Los habitantes tienen todos una faena especializada, existe algo mas de sentimiento de comunidad, pero muy light. Los piques entre los habitantes son el orden del dia, la deshumanizacion que hay en las ciudades esta un poco menos avanzada, pero no mucho.
> 
> Por el lado mas economico, las tierras van muy buscadas, hoy en dia con la maquinaria que existe y el precio que se paga a los jornaleros, una familia puede trabajar mucha tierra y es dificil que alguien de fuera con ideas raras, consiga el favor de los vecinos. Mi idea de autoabastecimiento es intentar conseguir almenos un 80% cosa que veo dificil en estas condiciones.
> 
> ...


----------



## latostat (6 Sep 2012)

Hay preinscritas unas 17 personas: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dZeEdaY3V5c0dwelAzaDFKeEE&pli=1&rm=full#gid=0


----------



## latostat (6 Sep 2012)

Le acabo de echar un vistazo a este documento y lo consideraría de lectura obligatoria para todo el que se quisiera tomar en serio el proyecto: 

TÍTULO: PROYECTO DE UNA ECO-ALDEA

AUTOR: Marcos López Fernández

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1b9roF6DijNyIjqNQCuI8VesD6IzGHpOa6Ul7BWOvdI1h2XZGjfHiPDn1XZK3/edit

No sé si el proyecto quedó en eso, en una tesina y si se llegó a llevar a cabo o no pero es muy completo y se podría redactar nuestro propio plan de proyecto guiándonos por el trabajo de esta persona. 

_

Los 240.000 m2 de superficie son suficientes para las construcciones y las actividades

que se quieren desarrollar, la suma de todas las construcciones es 2400 m2t, un 1% de la

superficie total de la finca, quedando 23.7600 m2 para el cultivo, los árboles frutales

otras actividades y espacios naturales libres._


_Finca………..………………………………………………...…………………..700.000

Construcciones……………Vivienda…………………………………….….…500.000 e

Taller.….…..……….……………………………....90.000 e

Edificio común..………………………………...…90.000 e

Mercado/tienda.........................................................90.000 e

Cabañas para alojamiento.......................................125.000 e

Instalaciones agropecuarias……..….………………50.000 e

Eco-depuradoras, paneles solares, etc…….………200.000 e

1.845.000 e

5% (proyectos, informes, tramitación)………...…276.750 e

Total

2.121.000 e_


----------



## murpi (6 Sep 2012)

¿50.000€ las instalaciones agropecuarias? 

O son unas instalaciones muy modestas o no salen las cuentas, y es que con esos 50.000 no tienes ni para comprar buenos animales. 

No me he leído todo el hilo, así que si ya se ha preguntado lo mismo os pido disculpas. 

¿Alguno de los que está interesado en el proyecto tiene experiencia en la agricultura o en cualquier tipo de ganadería? 

Y cuando me refiero a agricultura y ganadería no estoy pensando en un pequeño huerto y en 20 gallinas y 5 ovejas, sino en algo mucho más grande.


----------



## Perot lo lladre (6 Sep 2012)

Creo que las razones para que se base en ecologico no solo son por ideales. La productividad en espacios pequeños es igual o superior. La produccion es para nuestro consumo, con lo que supongo que preferireis no comer lechugas que se alimentan de bolitas azules. Economicamente mas rentable, y con el paso del tiempo mas. Si queremos formar una minisociedad moderna y sostenible, no podemos depender de quimicos, habiendo tantas enquivalencias en productos mas sostenibles. Donde que hay que ser mas abierto es en el tema mecanizacion. El tractor y la motoazada son dos grandes inventos, no podemos volver a trabajar con caballos, por otro lado cabe la posibilidad de producir biodiesel para hacerlos funcionar.

Los trabajos necesarios, sobretodo si usamos tecnicas permaculturales, supondrian una carga pequeña. Sobretodo si somos unos cuantos, y podemos repartir las tareas.


Cuidados de arboles frutales.
regar cada 15 dias, durante 6 meses.
podar 1 vez.
abonar 2 veces al año
segar hierba 2 veces año (se puede probar de dejar que lo hagan los animales)
recoger 2000kg/h por persona.

Cuidados cultivos para alimentar ganado.
abonar, sembrar, regar si es necesario, cosechar. (1 vez)

Huerta 
1 hora al dia, menos dos meses al año un poco mas fuertes.

Animales (en semilibertad)
Alimentar si escasea la comida.
Limpiar 1 vez a la semana.
Ordeñar.
Luego de vez en cuanto un parto, o una enfermedad, vacunas...

Si se reparten las tareas, no es una gran carga de trabajo. La agricultura de autosuficiencia para pocas personas, no tiene nada que ver en tener que producir a bajo costo para competir en el mercado.


----------



## The ignorant (6 Sep 2012)

Al hilo de lo que un forero comentaba más arriba, os pongo un artículo sobre el tema de “la revolución de las patatas” en Grecia, para que veais cómo internet ha cambiado la manera de enfocar problemas tradicionales entre Oferta Y Demanda con soluciones imaginativas desarrolladas por gente común. Un chavalote creó una web donde agricultores y consumidores se encuentran, negocian y PASAN del intermediario, el Sr Roig griego...

_ The “potato movement” in Greece: A new type of economy embedded in social & political structures or just a social media protest fashion?

It is true that Greece is hammered by the severe financial crisis and deepening recession (currently at its third year) and diminishing incomes. 
Amidst this crisis, a group of volunteers in northern Greece (using the internet to get the orders) have joined forces with potato farmers to slash consumer prices and ensure that potato producers can get their crop to markets by cutting out the middleman. Within a month this idea, spread all over Greece like a snowball. 

Cities in northern Greece but also nearby Athens have organized similar actions. Not only citizens but also mayors and local administrative bodies were also stimulated. Images of people struggling for a sack of potatoes made first cover in almost all newspapers and tv channels contributing to a madness situation. We (at the University of Thessaloniki) organized a similar direct-sales of potatoes to urban dwellers (as an exercise for our MSc students) and no one could ever expect that things were gonna turn out the way they did. almost 4000 e-mails were recorded for orders from citizens of Thessaloniki. we are forced to change our telephone numbers because everyday people are calling and demanding to expand the event to other products. 

On that day people were acting like crazy, over potatoes, fighting with each other, fighting with the students who were responsible for the distribution of the sacks. everyone was trying to find a way to bypass the line and once a producer managed to bring a small truck over the other side of the campus everyone run towards to be the first on the line. and we are not talking about homeless people, or poor people. The majority were people of the (ex)middle class. and this situation is an everyday phenomenon in most of our cities today all over Greece.

Many stories can be told in terms of the dynamics of such a movement, about the fear of getting poor, about the factors influencing the beliefs on this subject. Many feel like its a protest to established relations of power in the market, for others is getting cheap food, people feel like they belong to a social group with common ethics, with the power to have control over their lives. 

But is this a new type of economy or just a fashion? just a reflex to the severe financial crisis? and when/if this crisis ends will we go back to the old structures of the food market, well i think it is too soon to tell._

La iniciativa ha tenido tanto éxito, que no solo ha obligado a bajar los precios de las patatas en los supermercados (aún así siguen siendo más caros), sinó que el fenómeno empieza a extenderse a varios productos más. 

Lo que hay en Grecia, es una ventana al futuro a medio plazo español. Podemos ser nosotros, porqué no, los que desarrollen la web donde la gente harta de los sablazos en los hipermercados pueda hacer pedidos directamente a su agricultor de la zona. Nosotros los ponemos en contacto a través de la web y recibimos una prima por llevar el pedido u otro tipo de ingreso...

Se puede hacer tantísimas cosas nuevas desde el Falansterio....

Voy a intentar ponerme en contacto con el chico que desarrolló la web allí…


----------



## Pinchazo (6 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Lo que hay en Grecia, es una ventana al futuro a medio plazo español. Podemos ser nosotros, porqué no, los que desarrollen la web donde la gente harta de los sablazos en los hipermercados pueda hacer pedidos directamente a su agricultor de la zona.



Hombre... para eso no necesitamos esperar.
Si quereis empezar una iniciativa así, contais con mi apoyo.

Lo difícil es contactar con los agricultores que quieran participar y gente dispuesta a formar parte de la logística.
Pero por programar software que no sea.


----------



## Vercingetorix (6 Sep 2012)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Hombre... para eso no necesitamos esperar.
> Si quereis empezar una iniciativa así, contais con mi apoyo.
> 
> Lo difícil es contactar con los agricultores que quieran participar y gente dispuesta a formar parte de la logística..



Yo puedo aportar azafrán

Hombre, tambien patatas, lechugas, tomates... pero no tienen tanto valor como para que sea rentable venderlos por internet a consumidores fnales (entre gastos de envio y toda la vaina)

Pero el azafrán es un producto de alto valor, que se vende en gramos y susceptible de ser vendido a distancia, tanto a consumidores finales, como peñas gastronomicas, como restaurantes


----------



## Pinchazo (6 Sep 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo puedo aportar azafrán
> 
> Hombre, tambien patatas, lechugas, tomates... pero no tienen tanto valor como para que sea rentable venderlos por internet a consumidores fnales (entre gastos de envio y toda la vaina)
> 
> Pero el azafrán es un producto de alto valor, que se vende en gramos y susceptible de ser vendido a distancia, tanto a consumidores finales, como peñas gastronomicas, como restaurantes



Hombre... para eso no se necesita coordinar nada.
Supongo que la "novedad" estaría en realizar una logística eficiente. Esto es, se pide a gente que, por un módico precio, lleve un pequeño paquete de un sitio a otro.
Porque lo que encarece la logística de la venta de producto agrícola es eso.
Así que, igual que hay webs para compartir vehículo, se pide a alguien dispuesto a llevar un paquete de A a B a bajo precio. Si solo lo hace para eso, sería una ruina, pero alguien podría aprovechar un viaje de otra cosa que queda casi a tiro para pasar y llevar el paquete.

Un pequeño desvío sí puede hacer rentable unos euros extras por hacer de mensajero.


----------



## Vercingetorix (6 Sep 2012)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Hombre... para eso no se necesita coordinar nada.
> Supongo que la "novedad" estaría en realizar una logística eficiente. Esto es, se pide a gente que, por un módico precio, lleve un pequeño paquete de un sitio a otro.
> Porque lo que encarece la logística de la venta de producto agrícola es eso.
> Así que, igual que hay webs para compartir vehículo, se pide a alguien dispuesto a llevar un paquete de A a B a bajo precio. Si solo lo hace para eso, sería una ruina, pero alguien podría aprovechar un viaje de otra cosa que queda casi a tiro para pasar y llevar el paquete.
> ...



En galicia se suelen usar los autobuses de linea

Antes era gratis, hablabas con el conductor y listo (le dabas una pequeña propina). Ahora esta mas institucionalizado y cuesta 2,80 euros

Lo bueno es que lo tienes en destino en el mismo dia

Lo malo es que dependes de las lineas de autobus y que no lo llevan a casa del cliente, claro


----------



## Caída a Plomo (6 Sep 2012)

Me gustaría leer todo el hilo tranquilamente pues es muy interesante, estaré la próxima semana ‘offline’? Mi psiqui lo requiere, si supiera una manera para bajarme un hilo completo y leerlo sin conexión sería estupendo.

Yo tengo unos cuantos kilos de piñones, alguno que otro ya repelado, nada que ver con esos piñones de China con su técnica de mierda que les da pinta impresentable y sin sabor. De momento hago regalillos a familiares, pero trueque con ellos por otros frutos secos / comida o cosas que me interesasen no lo descartaría.

Interesantes ideas de transporte. En bici también se pueden transportar cosas de poco peso y alto valor, lo de alto valor no me refiero al precio, para mi vale más 1 Kg de higos, de almendra, de castañas o 1 l. de aceite que una PDA o cualquier cosa de esas, aunque su precio es muy inferior. Mi combustible para dar pedales es la comida.

Bueno, de momento me reservo aportar algo más elaborado y estructurado, prefiero hacerlo más delante, este hilo lo merece.


----------



## raum (6 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> @raum:
> 
> Mañana te pongo un par de vídeos para que veas lo que se puede hacer en ese espacio, que ya es muy tarde para ponerme a buscar links XD
> 
> ...



Vere lo del tema de la permacultura, estoy haciendo mis pinitos con un terrenillo que me compre y con la agricultura ecologica te deslomas.....


----------



## latostat (7 Sep 2012)




----------



## The ignorant (7 Sep 2012)

He estado leyendo un poco más acerca de lo que se hizo en Grecia. El proyecto que realizaron es, a priori, de una sencillez que asusta. Sobre todo comparado con la impresionante repercusión que tuvo.

Esta era la situación en una ciudad del norte de Grecia:
Precio del kilo de patatas en los supermercados de la ciudad: 0,70 Euro.
Precio del kilo de patatas pagado al productor directo por el intermediario : 0,12 Euro.
Coste efectivo de producir un kilo de patatas: 0,18 Euro.

Hasta aquí, todo normal en este maravilloso capitalismo. Tenemos a unos middlemen chupando la sangre del productor y del consumidor final, invirtiendo fortunas en comprar Gobiernos y en evitar que productor y consumidor fraternicen.

Sin embargo, un griego que trabaja en Alemania, viendo por televisión una noticia sobre cómo los productores de patatas se quejaban del bajo precio pagado por el Sr. Roig griego volcando sus camiones llenos de patatas, pensó que sería una buena idea hacer una sencilla ecuación :
Si conseguía convencer a algunos productores de patatas de la región de que se presentaran un día en un sitio y hora determinados, con sus camiones llenos de patatas, y los vendiesen a 0,25 Euro el kilo a la gente allí congregada a través de internet, habría conseguido lo siguiente:

Ahorro de la gente por un kilo de patatas : 0,70-0,25 = 0,45 Euros.
Beneficio del productor por un kilo de patatas: 0,25-0,18= 0,07 Euros.
Beneficio de tipos como el Sr. Roig ( amante de que los españoles trabajemos como chinos): 0,00 Euros 

Y lo hizo !!!!!!!!!!!!
La primera vez, recibió más de mil pedidos por internet. Y el crecimiento fue exponencial para las siguientes “quedadas”.

También he visto que el creador del proyecto viene a Barcelona el año que viene (por motivos ajenos al tema). Me encantaría conocerle.


La cuestión es, 

¿ Tiene Burbuja.info la suficiente fuerza como para montar algo así en España? ¿o solo somos un montón de vagos middle class escribiendo sobre la revolución desde nuestros cómodos puestos de trabajo en oficinas?

¿ no sería una buena manera de iniciar la colaboración entre nosotros?...

edito: creo que este tema aunque relacionado con el hilo, es mejor desarrollarlo en un nuevo hilo para no desvirtuar este.Lo abro.


----------



## Egam (7 Sep 2012)

Hago mi reflexión personal, y aporto un proyecto en particular a modo de ejemplo.

Como premisas fundamentales que me llevan a pensar en una iniciativa colectiva, son las siguientes:
- El modelo económico no funciona. La deuda es insostenible y afecta a todos los estamentos sociales. Además se reducen los ingresos, los derechos se recortan, cada vez es más difícil emprender un negocio y las posibilidades de trabajar son reducidas. Creo que el origen de nuestros males están en la Banca y la política. Hemos dado el control de la economía a la banca, y no tenemos capacidad de respuesta. Son los amos, y los políticos sus perros.
- El modelo social del bienestar, se derrumba. Poco a poco, se pone de manifiesto que las pensiones no son sostenibles (mirad la pirámide generacional), los servicios sociales a todo el mundo, tampoco. La educación se echó a perder hace tiempo… 
Por ello, pienso que hay que buscar alternativas que suplan las carencias que tendremos. Me vienen a la memoria las dos grandes revoluciones del siglo pasado: La rusa y la Alemana. Ambas desde una situación de crisis, avanzaron como ninguna otra a una posición de poder y bienestar. Que tenían en común ambas? Un modelo de economía de guerra (no gastar más de lo que se tiene, priorizar recursos básicos) y una relación con su entorno, valga la analogía, de Campo cerrado. Cooperativismo interior y capitalismo con el exterior.

Creo que es un modelo válido para las asociaciones colectivas. Priorizar el “trueque” interior entre la/s asociación/es (sin usar dinero oficial = no impuestos) y una relación capitalista con los excedentes de producción, necesidades no cubiertas y empresas de la asociación. Esto es, somos una empresa que se relaciona con el medio, y una comunidad internamente.
Asimismo, es fundamental la independencia energética. Desde mi punto de vista, fundamentalmente eléctrica. Se puede producir gran cantidad de energía mediante eólica y fotovoltaica.
La autosuficiencia alimentaria. Según libros de Seymour, se ha de disponer de al menos 0.5/1Ha por familia, para poder desarrollar la autosuficiencia sostenida.


_Copio y añado aportaciones de foreros:_
1) Organización.
-Principios 
1. Vivir/experimentar/participar de una vida un poco más humana.
2. Conseguir el autosuficiencia alimentaria y energética.
3. Prevalencia de los intereses de las personas sobre los intereses meramente económicos.
4. Donde las decisiones relevantes sean tomadas mediante referéndum.
5. Aprovechamiento de la revolución que supone Internet en nuestras vidas.
6. Generar ideas de negocio acordes con la crisis que se nos viene encima.
7. Las cuentas financieras del Falansterio serán auditadas externamente y públicamente consultables. 
8. Adquirir conocimientos de otros foreros o profesores expertos mediante cursos/conferencias.
9. Generar un pequeño think tank, con el espíritu intelectual de una Academia o Liceo.
10.Un Falansterio con diferentes grados de implicación, total/parcial/virtual/financiera. 

- Modelos jurídicos
Alguna forma cooperativista.

2) Localización
- Características:
Aislado (Al menos lo suficiente para poder crear una mini-sociedad).
Con acceso a Internet.
Acceso a Agua, mediante pozo, desalinización…
Terrenos disponibles y cultivables.
Con facilidad de ampliación.

- Métodos de propiedad
· Compra.
Por parte de la cooperativa
Por parte de cada individuo o familia.

· Alquiler.
A cambio de dinero
A cambio de rehabilitarlo, mantenerlo.
A cambio del parte del fruto. (En Catalán es contrato de masoveria, en español ni idea)

· Ocupación

3)Obtención de recursos del exterior / Actividades.
- Trabajos por Internet.
- Cursos impartidos en el falanasterio.
- Donaciones o otra forma de apadrinamiento.
- Venta de excedentes.
- Trabajos en energías renovables, con la experiencia adquirida.
- Trabajos en rehabilitación.
- Alojamiento para algún turista / hotel rural.
- Cría y venta de animales de raza (Perros, Gatos, etc.). Da mucha pasta bien llevado.
- Granja escuela.
- Alquiler para eventos.
- Escribir libros
- ETC...

4)Alimentación
- Auto abastecimiento de lo máximo posible.
Huertos, animales...
- Técnicas de conservación de alimentos
- Investigar formas de producción alternativas
Permacultura, biodinámica...

5) Energía
- Electricidad
Fotovoltaica, eólica, mini-hidráulica, biogas....
- Transporte y maquinaria
biocombustibles, sistemas de mejora de consumo...
- Calefacción 
Inercia Térmica, biomasa, biogas, solar....
- Investigación
Colaboración e implementación en Proyectos de Opensource (tractores, maquinaria agrícola e industrial, robótica, aerogeneradores…). Sistemas para minimizar consumos, transformaciones de motoazada a eléctrica, nuevas tecnologías que aparecen en Internet...

6) Aprendizaje
- Clases para compartir conocimientos.
- Idiomas.
- Habilidades Físicas e intelectuales.
- Intercambios con otra gente.
- Biblioteca, con nuestros libros, dvd, apuntes de universidad…

7) Gestión Económica.
- Optimización de recursos.
- Compras grupales.
- Obtención de privilegios en comercios.
- Asesoramiento particular financiero.

*Llegados aquí, Cómo se materializa el proyecto? En qué consiste? Qué hacer, Cuáles son los objetivos.*

Partamos de la base que, para poder realizar algo medianamente serio y realizable , se necesita un DÓNDE. Así pues, necesitamos un terreno, idealmente con alguna construcción ya realizada que podamos utilizar de central, y que permita ampliar el numero de construcciones (Residenciales/Agrarias).

EL PROYECTO.
Partamos a modo de ejemplo de un Terreno que he localizado, y que podría cumplir con estos requisitos:
-	Parcela de 50Ha en el valle del Tiétar (Clima estable), con agua, electricidad (un plus), cobertura móvil y teléfono, con edificación de 500m2 a rehabilitar. A 1 Hora 35 min. de Madrid centro.

Precio demandado 890.000€. Precio objetivo, menos de la mitad (máx 0.8€/m2 = 400.000€).
Si tenemos en cuenta lo que dice Seymour que es necesario para la autosuficiencia alimentaria de una familia (0.5Ha / 1Ha), y que no todo el terreno será aprovechable para la actividad (60%/70%), podemos estimar grosso modo, que pueden abastecer entre 40 y 70 familias en dicho terreno (1Km x 500m).

Según estimaciones de Seymour, con 50 Hectáreas de terreno podemos desarrollar (aprox):
-	15 Ha de viviendas, instalaciones, Huertos y frutales.
-	4.5 Ha hierba.
-	4.5 Ha Trigo.
-	4.5 Ha Patatas.
-	4.5 Ha Guisantes.
-	4.5 Ha Cebada y trébol.
-	12.5 Ha de prado para 40 Vaca + 40 cabra + 40 cerdo/a + 400 pollos, + establos y colmenas.

Este es un precio bruto del terreno, al que habría que añadir el coste de las construcciones adicionales (Instalaciones Eólicas, I. fotovoltaicas, Cuartos de Aperos, Viviendas…) según prioridad y necesidad.

Ya tenemos nuestro punto de partida. Ahora qué?

Este punto de partida asegura un terreno cultivable, con un centro operativo pero nada más. Ahora tienen que desarrollarse las Actividades que permitan su desarrollo económico y energético. Para que estas actividades puedan llevarse a cabo, será necesario un personal/familias residentes, que tendrán necesidades básicas a cubrir serán: Alojamiento, Producción de alimentos, Producción de Energía, eliminación de residuos.

1 - Para el alojamiento de cada familia.
La normativa urbanística local permite construir 200m2 por cada Hectárea de terreno, con la salvedad de que no debe producirse concentración que pueda llegar a crear núcleo urbano. Esto es, las viviendas tienen que desarrollarse sin estar juntas.

Existen métodos de construcción que permiten llegar a los 130€/m2. Son domos semiesféricos y semienterrados (ahorro energético por inercia térmica). Su costo para 45m2 útiles ronda los 4/5.000€. Hay ejemplos mil en Internet. Es un coste bastante asumible, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que la mano de obra somos nosotros mismos. Creo que no tiene sentido hacer chalés.

Aquí el problema es la propiedad. Si no queremos segregar el terreno, todas las construcciones deberían pertenecer a la comunidad, y ofrecer ese alojamiento durante un periodo de tiempo X a la familia que haga el aporte para su construcción.

Adicionalmente, si es autoconstrucción, se ahorran muchos seguros. Menos costes.

2 - Producción de alimentos.

Los libros de Fukuoka y Seymour dan mucha información al respecto. Creo que pueden ser un buen punto de partida.
En cuanto a los costes, dependerá del numero de actividades que se realicen, numero de familias, etc.

3 - Producción y almacenaje de energía.

Como es un proyecto a largo plazo, los inicios pueden ser costosos, pero no necesariamente.
He conseguido encontrar la manera de construir paneles solares por 80€/m2 rindiendo entre 80 y 120W, con su sistema electrónico de control de carga para baterías, que es la parte más costosa. Creo que es un costo razonable.

Se pueden realizar generadores eólicos, que son mucho más rentables en invierno y proporcionan energía mucho más barata. Pueden fabricarse desde alternadores de camión o bien fabricarlos nosotros mismos, con un poco de maña. La parte costosa del sistema, el inversor.

Pueden emprenderse proyectos dentro de la comunidad para la investigación y desarrollo de alternativas a las baterías, como la transformación por electrólisis del agua en O2 y H2, y su almacenaje.

4 - Gestión de residuos.

Estamos acostumbrados a TIRAR todo lo que no tiene una utilidad inmediata. Hay que empezar a recuperar TODO lo que se fabrique, compre, etc. Este es el mayor ahorro de energía.


Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchazo (7 Sep 2012)

Egam dijo:


> La normativa urbanística local permite construir 200m2 por cada Hectárea de terreno, con la salvedad de que no debe producirse concentración que pueda llegar a crear núcleo urbano. Esto es, las viviendas tienen que desarrollarse sin estar juntas.



Normativas aparte, si la población está junta, las actividades que requieren la proximidad se benefician, mientras que labores ligadas al terreno como el cultivo se alejan.
El valor óptimo no tiene porque ser todos separados, pues eso hace más complicado otras tareas, además de requerir más uso de terreno ligado a la vivienda.


----------



## murpi (7 Sep 2012)

¿Me dejáis hacer de abogado del diablo? 

A mí me daría miedo irme a una comunidad en la que la planificación de las necesidades de tierra y animales por familia están basadas en un libro de autosuficiencia.


----------



## Egam (7 Sep 2012)

murpi dijo:


> ¿Me dejáis hacer de abogado del diablo?
> 
> A mí me daría miedo irme a una comunidad en la que la planificación de las necesidades de tierra y animales por familia están basadas en un libro de autosuficiencia.



Lamentablemente, yo no tengo experiencia criando vacas, cabras, pollos... no se cuanto comen ni cuanto dan. tampoco cultivando, asi que soy virgen en el tema. simplemente creo que son un punto de partida.


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Sep 2012)

Egam dijo:


> Lamentablemente, yo no tengo experiencia criando vacas, cabras, pollos... no se cuanto comen ni cuanto dan. tampoco cultivando, asi que soy virgen en el tema. simplemente creo que son un punto de partida.



Para ganadería ecológica (nada de piensos concentrados y tal) necesitarías 1 hectárea por vaca. Pero sería mejor tener cabra u ovejas ya que puedes tener 6 0 7 por hectárea sin agotar el terreno. Además el abono de cabra no necesita compostarse, se puede usar directamente sobre los cultivos sin que los dañe. Pasa lo mismo con el de conejo.

Pero, insisto, lo más difícil en una sociedad de este tipo es llevarse bien unos con otros.


----------



## vk90 (7 Sep 2012)

¿41 páginas y esta gilipollez de hilo infantil todavía no está en la papelera/guardería?

En 2012 no es discutible la viabilidad de las comunas ni del comunismo. Estudiad un poco y dejad de dar el coñazo, porque a todos nos gustaría vivir tocándonos el nabo en feliz y relajada armonía con la Naturaleza sin currele esclavo ni jefes ni horarios ni hipotecas ni puteos diversos.


----------



## The ignorant (7 Sep 2012)

vk90 dijo:


> ¿41 páginas y esta gilipollez de hilo infantil todavía no está en la papelera/guardería?
> 
> En 2012 no es discutible la viabilidad de las comunas ni del comunismo. Estudiad un poco y dejad de dar el coñazo, porque a todos nos gustaría vivir tocándonos el nabo en feliz y relajada armonía con la Naturaleza sin currele esclavo ni jefes ni horarios ni hipotecas ni puteos diversos.




Compadezco a sus hijos, si los tiene. Vaya padre!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartlett_borrado (7 Sep 2012)

vk90 dijo:


> ¿41 páginas y esta gilipollez de hilo infantil todavía no está en la papelera/guardería?
> 
> En 2012 no es discutible la viabilidad de las comunas ni del comunismo. Estudiad un poco y dejad de dar el coñazo, porque a todos nos gustaría vivir tocándonos el nabo en feliz y relajada armonía con la Naturaleza sin currele esclavo ni jefes ni horarios ni hipotecas ni puteos diversos.



Si consideras maduro y cabal limitarte a aceptar lo que ves a tu alrederor cual borrego, ¡Vivan las gilipolleces infantiles!


----------



## Desi (7 Sep 2012)

vk90 dijo:


> ¿41 páginas y esta gilipollez de hilo infantil todavía no está en la papelera/guardería?
> 
> En 2012 no es discutible la viabilidad de las comunas ni del comunismo. Estudiad un poco y dejad de dar el coñazo, porque a todos nos gustaría vivir tocándonos el nabo en feliz y relajada armonía con la Naturaleza sin currele esclavo ni jefes ni horarios ni hipotecas ni puteos diversos.



Yo, sin embargo, estoy muy contenta viendo que este hilo aguanta tantos dias!
Será que algunos aún soñamos con un mundo mejor?


----------



## Vonius (7 Sep 2012)

Lo de patatas me parece una idea cojonuda


----------



## p_pin (7 Sep 2012)

vk90 dijo:


> ¿41 páginas y esta gilipollez de hilo infantil todavía no está en la papelera/guardería?
> 
> En 2012 no es discutible la viabilidad de las comunas ni del comunismo. Estudiad un poco y dejad de dar el coñazo, porque a todos nos gustaría vivir tocándonos el nabo en feliz y relajada armonía con la Naturaleza sin currele esclavo ni jefes ni horarios ni hipotecas ni puteos diversos.



Efectivamente no es discutible la viabilidad por que ya existen.

Y como dices, te gustaría vivir tocándote lo que te dé la gana en la naturaleza posiblemente tengas cosas que aportar en este hilo, verdad?
Tu otra opcion es seguir chupándola al jefe de turno y postear tus frustración en el foro


----------



## Bubble Boy (7 Sep 2012)

¿Alguien puede hacer un resumen de las conclusiones o acuerdos a los que se ha llegado?


----------



## The ignorant (7 Sep 2012)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede hacer un resumen de las conclusiones o acuerdos a los que se ha llegado?




Conclusiones:


1.	Para evitar que estas iniciativas queden en una bonita discusión por Internet y nada más, algunos foreros deben empezar las acciones por su cuenta, sin esperar la aprobación del resto.

2.	El hilo lleva 8 días en primera pàgina del principal. Indica que se ha tocado fibra sensible y que hay expectativas.

3.	Qué diverso es el género humano!!!!!


----------



## Saulo (7 Sep 2012)

Habría que ir por partes. Organizar varias quedadas. Excursiones de unos cuantos días a lugares con potencial para hacer un asentamiento. Llevarse las tiendas de campaña y lo imprescindible. Y ver sobre el terreno las posibilidades que existen de por ejemplo ponerse de acuerdo con vecinos para trabajar alguna tierra, o utilizar una casa. O bien si se pueden ocupar tierras y edificios. Ver si provisionalmente se tendrían que utilizar tiendas de campaña. Conocer el sitio, donde hay agua, mercados, posibilidades de realizar alguna actividad para conseguir dinero. Hacer una lista de las necesidades. Presupuestar el dinero necesario para comprar herramientas y lo que haga falta. 

No tendríamos que simplemente volver a antiguas formas de vida. Deberíamos dar un paso más. Por ejemplo prescindir de la explotación animal. Estar comunicados por medio de internet. Dedicar tiempo a formarnos, al debate, a mejorar como personas.

El objetivo debería ir más allá de cubrir unas necesidades materiales. Debería buscarse un cambio interior. Una desintoxicación del alma.

El problema más importante al que nos enfrentaríamos, con diferencia, sería el de la convivencia. Está en el 99% de los fracasos de este tipo de proyectos. Para mejorar la convivencia es necesario dedicar tiempo a reforzarla, a solucionar los conflictos. Habría que darle prioridad a la resolución de estos problemas.


----------



## Saulo (7 Sep 2012)

El tema de este hilo no es para tomárselo a coña. Estamos viviendo un momento histórico similar a la caída del imperio romano. En ese tiempo la gente huía de las ciudades. Los romanos habían potenciado el individualismo entre la gente, igual que ocurre ahora. Muchos no eran capaces de convivir en sociedad. Estaban acostumbrados al pan y circo. El estado romano les daba todo hecho. Cuando se vino abajo alguna gente se marchaba al campo en soledad, como eremitas. Otros formaron asentamientos basados en el cristianismo revolucionario. Poniendo en práctica el apoyo mutuo.

Nos han vendido una imagen de la edad media distorsionada, para legitimar la actual organización social. 
En la alta edad media se consiguió alcanzar una forma de vida que se puede considerar utópica. Donde existía el concejo abierto y la propiedad comunal. Esto todavía existe. 

Recomiendo leer a Félix Rodrigo Mora. Que ha estudiado a fondo ese período histórico. Una época de la que podemos aprender mucho.


----------



## Pinchazo (7 Sep 2012)

Saulo dijo:


> Nos han vendido una imagen de la edad media distorsionada, para legitimar la actual organización social.
> En la alta edad media se consiguió alcanzar una forma de vida que se puede considerar utópica. Donde existía el concejo abierto y la propiedad comunal. Esto todavía existe.



Lo que nos rechina de la edad media no es la propiedad comunal. 

Son los señores feudales y la interiorización en la gente de que el orden jerarquico hereditario es algo inamovible.


----------



## TheNeighbor (7 Sep 2012)

Aunque lo dije en un post, lo vuelvo a repetir, hay que ir poco a poco, fijándose objetivos realizables, o desmenuzar en pequeños objetivos el camino a un posible objetivo más complejo. 

Las relaciones sociales son las clave, y poner de acuerdo a muchas personas es complejo, muy complejo. Cuando el germen principal sea mover algo diferente a lo establecido, con la intención de colaborar, dejando a un lado como objetivo a corto plazo el de ganar dinero (por poner ejemplos fáciles, uno no va a la piscina,gimnasio,al monte, cultiva, o sale de fiesta, para lucrarse) tendréis posibilidades de éxito. 

Quien tenga carencias básicas y vea esto como una solución a priori a su situación, no lo es. Inicialmente esto no es para ellos. Quizá en el futuro, cuando esté consolidado podría serlo, cuando tenga una jerarquización de actividades podría serlo, pero ahora, no.

Y sí, el problema está en el convivencia, además se necesita alguien que lidere y tenga las cosas claras, que sepa motivar y que sepa saber lo que toca y se necesita,por eso mismo, hay que empezar por otro tipos de objetivos, unir personas que juntas puedan colaborar mejor que estando solas. 

Hoy en día unir personas es relativamente fácil, se pueden unir desde internet, creando un red wifi offshore, con el boca a boca, o gente con la que te relacionas día a día y paulatinamente llevando esto a algo más físico.

Siento si no os convence mi opinión.

Aún así, ánimo!

Saludos.


----------



## The ignorant (7 Sep 2012)

Para los que ven una locura apadrinar pollos, dejo aquí una web cerca de Barcelona, en Gava de Mar, donde se puede.... hacer un renting de gallinas con opción a compra!!!!!

Apadrina una gallina - Huertos de ocio en Gavá (Barcelona)


----------



## Saulo (7 Sep 2012)

Podíamos hacer reuniones virtuales utilizando mumble. 

Ese puede ser un pequeño objetivo para empezar. Estar en contacto.


----------



## latostat (7 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> Conclusiones:
> 
> 
> *1.	Para evitar que estas iniciativas queden en una bonita discusión por Internet y nada más, algunos foreros deben empezar las acciones por su cuenta, sin esperar la aprobación del resto.
> ...



Aquí está la clave.


----------



## Pinchazo (7 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Aquí está la clave.



Un servidor aún tiene puesto de trabajo. ¿Donde se meten los parados cuando se les necesita?


----------



## The ignorant (7 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Aquí está la clave.



es que sus palabras fueron muy sabias, caballero. Las tomé prestadas


----------



## Zarpín (7 Sep 2012)

Lo subo y pongo un enlace sobre biogestores.
http://grecdh.upc.edu/publicacions/llibres/documents/2008_jmh_guia_biodigestores.pdf
Manera curiosa para hacerse con gas para uso doméstico (cocinar, calefacción..) o incluso hay quien lo usa asociado a un generador que funciona a gas, para producir electricidad.
Ahora no lo encuentro, pero vi hace tiempo como en una granja Suiza usaban el purín de las vacas (mas de 200) para hacer gas para una central eléctrica, tremenda instalación tenía el tipo (sobre 3 mill de euros creo recordar que le costó). A mucha menor escala, y de forma mas artesanal puede ser muy util a poco bicho que se tenga en casa.


----------



## scratch (7 Sep 2012)

Tomo posiciones para leer detenidamente, interesa.


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Sep 2012)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Lo que nos rechina de la edad media no es la propiedad comunal.
> 
> Son los señores feudales y la interiorización en la gente de que el orden jerarquico hereditario es algo inamovible.



Señores feudales los tenemos a patadas y se ven todos los días cada vez que miramos el IBEX35. Esos son los señores de hoy.


----------



## latostat (7 Sep 2012)

The ignorant dijo:


> es que sus palabras fueron muy sabias, caballero. Las tomé prestadas



 Gracias. 

Hay que aprovechar la motivación que las ideas provocan en nosotros, a medida que el tiempo pasa ese interés y esa fuerza que se crea en nuestro interior soñando con esa idea se van diluyendo, el tema te cansa... y yo ya reconozco que me está pasando a mí. Estoy intentando sacar dos proyectos adelante y el no tener tiempo para aportar valor a éste, ser consciente de que sólo aporto palabras cuando soy una persona de acción y de trabajo y el paso del tiempo y el ir acostumbrándome a la idea me va desgastando. 

De acuerdo en que un proyecto así no hay que hacerlo a lo loco pero a cada día que pasa necesitamos MÁS, no podemos estar hablando y hablando (aunque sea necesario) pero si hoy necesitamos 10 para que el proyecto nos motive, mañana necesitaremos 12, pasado 15...y si no se ve organización, trabajo como tal, gente tirando del proyecto o algo que suponga un punto de inflexión del pasar del verbo a los hechos vamos a ir todos perdiendo el interés por esto porque cada día vamos a necesitar más para mantener ese nivel de motivación y de interés. 

Nuestros cerebros necesitan de estímulos constantes si queremos seguir manteniéndonos aquí, el ver pueblos y posibles localizaciones es uno de esos estímulos, de acuerdo en que, como consensuamos hace unos días, esto debería ser una de las últimas cosas a mirar, pero hay que entender como funcionan las pasiones humanas y necesitamos alimentarlas. Quzás debiéramos saltarnos las normas de vez en cuando en favor de ésto que comento. Lo de buscar pueblos, verlos, ilusionarlos, imaginarnos ahí etc. es sólo un ejemplo, debemos movernos y encontrar más como por ejemplo alguien que conoce a alguien que nos cedería 20 gallinas, otro que nos conseguiría material de construcción barato, otro que sabría dónde adquirir a buen precio un molino eólico, son cosas que no crean una base para el proyecto, pero que sí que sirven para que el que nos interese todo esto no dependa de nuestra capacidad de soñar y de nuestra imaginación si no que dependa de algo que podemos ver, tocar...algo tangible y concreto.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Sep 2012)

Me lo apunto, estoy abierto a todo. Leeré detenidamente el hilo.


----------



## latostat (7 Sep 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> Aunque lo dije en un post, lo vuelvo a repetir, hay que ir poco a poco, fijándose objetivos realizables, o desmenuzar en pequeños objetivos el camino a un posible objetivo más complejo.
> 
> Las relaciones sociales son las clave, y poner de acuerdo a muchas personas es complejo, muy complejo. Cuando el germen principal sea mover algo diferente a lo establecido, con la intención de colaborar, dejando a un lado como objetivo a corto plazo el de ganar dinero (por poner ejemplos fáciles, uno no va a la piscina,gimnasio,al monte, cultiva, o sale de fiesta, para lucrarse) tendréis posibilidades de éxito.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que sois muchos los que destacáis el problema de la convicencia como el gran problema. A mí personalmente, sabiendo todo lo que habría que trabajar no me parece el mayor de los problemas pero también será por mi manera de ser y porque puedo ser capaz de entenderme y llegar a un consenso hasta con el mismísimo diablo. Pero habrá que dedicarle tiempo a esto, crear una carta magna que regule nuestra convivencia, el trabajo, la propiedad, los derechos, los deberes, las exclusiones...así mismo habrá que crear la posibilidad de poder vivir en el Falasterio aislándote cuando te apetezca, conviviendo pero de una manera aislada. El que venga al Falasterio que lo haga firmando y aceptando unas normas. Pese a esto, el enfrentar como comunidad una expulsión en el caso de que ésta fuese necesaria nos generaría muchos problemas. Pero bueno, esto sería si se llegara al límite, para llegar allí tendrías que hacer frente a unos avisos, asumir unas sanciones, pasar periodos de prueba o adaptación...

Casas individuales o habitáculos individuales serían indispensables para familias pero sobre todo al principio hay que ser muy conscientes de que esto no va a ser posible por lo que habrá una convivencia forzada. Al menos la visión utópica que yo tengo es la de comenzar en un edificio tipo monasterio en la que dispongas como mínimo de un rincón de privacidad y de soledad como es el de la habitación. Luego ya se podrían ir levantando casas para familias, para gente que quiera vivir de una manera más independiente y que finalmente en el recinto común sólo viva gente que de forma temporal están allí para formarse académica y espirituálmente. 

Aparte de que yo el aislamiento lo veo de una forma temporal no es nada forzado ni obligatorio dentro de lo que cabe, yo daría mucha libertad en este aspecto aunque fuese a romper esquemas de trabajo. Al que le apetezca irse una semana a su casa en su ciudad que lo haga, al que le apetezca venir los fines de semana también, al que le apetezca irse al pueblo de al lado de fiesta lo mismo y al que le apetezca apoyar el Falansterio desde fuera habiéndolo visitado una vez en su vida pues también. 

Pero sí, para el que le apetezca estar aislado dentro de esta comunidad porque es lo que le apetece, habrá que crear unas normas de trabajo y de convivencia para que esté todo el mundo agusto.


----------



## Desi (8 Sep 2012)

Un up, que ha bajado a la página 3...


----------



## Saulo (8 Sep 2012)

He mandado un mensaje privado a la persona que ha abierto este hilo. También he rellenado el formulario que hay enlazado. He preguntado si podemos hablar por internet, y no hay respuesta. ¿Cómo se supone que vamos a organizarnos si no podemos ni hablar?


----------



## Desi (8 Sep 2012)

Saulo dijo:


> He mandado un mensaje privado a la persona que ha abierto este hilo. También he rellenado el formulario que hay enlazado. He preguntado si podemos hablar por internet, y no hay respuesta. ¿Cómo se supone que vamos a organizarnos si no podemos ni hablar?



Quien te contestará seguramente es Latostat. 
Quizás esté de fin de semana?


----------



## Saulo (8 Sep 2012)

Desi dijo:


> Quien te contestará seguramente es Latostat.
> Quizás esté de fin de semana?



Tenemos que utilizar las herramientas que hay en internet. Un foro está bien, pero tenemos la posibilidad de hacer reuniones. 
Es necesario. Tiene que haber una comunicación fluida para que el proyecto pueda avanzar. Aunque solo sea chatear al principio. 

Lo único que necesitamos para romper el aislamiento es un micro, unos altavoces, y un programa.


----------



## alcorconita (8 Sep 2012)

A mí el proyecto me resulta atractivo y con posibilidades, de ser bien gestionado, de funcionar económicamente.
La autosuficiencia alimentaria la doy por hecha.

Si se llega a materializar todo el tinglado cerca de Madrid, en los terrenos del Perchas, contad conmigo.

Lo que puedo aportar prefiero decirlo por privado, así que espero emepes.

Una vez dado el primer paso, lanzar la idea, lo demás viene rodado.

edito para añadir que si Rafa ve factible el proyecto no necesitáis estudios de viabilidad.


----------



## Pinchazo (8 Sep 2012)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Señores feudales los tenemos a patadas y se ven todos los días cada vez que miramos el IBEX35. Esos son los señores de hoy.



Pero aún no es lo mismo, porque la gente aún tiene interiorizado que las personas somos iguales en derechos, aunque en la práctica estemos jodidos.

El día que interioricemos que nuestro "deber" es poner el culo, que así como naces debes morir, que el rico es rico por la gracia de Dios, ese día habremos vuelto a la edad media de verdad.


----------



## Desi (8 Sep 2012)

Saulo dijo:


> Tenemos que utilizar las herramientas que hay en internet. Un foro está bien, pero tenemos la posibilidad de hacer reuniones.
> Es necesario. Tiene que haber una comunicación fluida para que el proyecto pueda avanzar. Aunque solo sea chatear al principio.
> 
> Lo único que necesitamos para romper el aislamiento es un micro, unos altavoces, y un programa.



Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## enric68 (8 Sep 2012)

Desi dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo.



Utilizad esto, en C/B lo vamos a utilizar para realizar programas de TV. así imaginad la potencia.

https://tools.google.com/dlpage/hangoutplugin

Saludos


----------



## latostat (8 Sep 2012)

Una empresa rusa propone la creación de 5.000 empleos en Los Monegros - Radio Huesca... 


Expertos rusos están interesados en las tierras de la estepa aragonesa, donde tienen previsto iniciar un proyecto de agricultura ecológica, financiados por el gobierno ruso con 1.000 millones de dólares


----------



## Desi (9 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Una empresa rusa propone la creación de 5.000 empleos en Los Monegros - Radio Huesca...
> 
> 
> Expertos rusos están interesados en las tierras de la estepa aragonesa, donde tienen previsto iniciar un proyecto de agricultura ecológica, financiados por el gobierno ruso con 1.000 millones de dólares



Tenemos un pais con uno de los climas más benévolos de Europa, hay que aprovecharlo.(aunque en los Monegros hace un frio del carajo en invierno..).

Por cierto, este hilo nos incumbe:
El Estado quitará los bienes comunales de los pueblos


----------



## Bubble Boy (9 Sep 2012)

¿No sería más viable adueñarse de una infrasestructura que ya esté hecha (tipo pueblo menor de 100 hab.) que empezar de cero en uno abandonado? Si los burbujistas se empadronaran, podrían presentarse a las elecciones y tomar las riendas del mismo de forma "legal".


----------



## Unoqueva (9 Sep 2012)

Viendo la gente inscrita en el documento (que por cierto, estaría bien poner el link en la primera página) Hay una persona que ofrece unas 50 hectáreas de terreno. 

Con esa cantidad de tierra se puede comenzar a poner en marcha la idea que se plantea en este hilo.


----------



## Methos (9 Sep 2012)

De momento me interesa el proyecto, pero de momento no tengo ni dinero, ni tiempo para leerme detenidamente todo el post, ni posibilidad de mudarme a ningún sitio. De todas formas lo pongo en favoritos para leerlo una vez se acaben los exámenes.

Una vez lea todo mas detenidamente, veré si puedo colaborar de manera virtual. Aunque mis conocimientos son mas bien escasos, los puedo poner en beneficio del proyecto.


----------



## murpi (9 Sep 2012)

Unoqueva dijo:


> Viendo la gente inscrita en el documento (que por cierto, estaría bien poner el link en la primera página) Hay una persona que ofrece unas 50 hectáreas de terreno.
> 
> Con esa cantidad de tierra se puede comenzar a poner en marcha la idea que se plantea en este hilo.



Con 50 hectáreas os puede salir algo interesante, siempre que tengáis agua. 

Y es que cultivéis de la forma que cultivéis, se necesita agua sí o sí. Habláis mucho de permacultura en el post, así que como no tengo ni idea del concepto voy a ver un reportaje del Escarabajo Verde, a ver si me convencen.


----------



## Unoqueva (9 Sep 2012)

murpi dijo:


> Con 50 hectáreas os puede salir algo interesante, siempre que tengáis agua.



Para que el agua no sea un problema la base es plantar aquellos que se adecua a las condiciones climáticas de la zona. Además, hay muchas técnicas para aprovechar al máximo el agua de lluvia.

Un ejemplo es, el sistemas de canalización subterránea a través de recuperadores de agua en el terreno. Que consiste en obligar a que el agua se filtre a la tierra en lugar de evaporarse, esto se consigue creando "mini charcas" en las zonas de pendiente del terreno.


----------



## juansev (9 Sep 2012)

sigo atento a las novedades. ya he comentado que hay que hacer un foro/pagina externa donde podamos discutir. Ya que el formulario de "inscripción" estaba hecho en Google Docs, cread un grupo de Google+ y así vamos comentando cosas ahí (aparte de este foro, si quereis para ir recrutando a más gente). Se pueden crear grupos de trabajo (si a muchos les suena mal lo de los grupos de trabajo por el 15M que hacían grupos de trabajos/comisiones hasta de hacer tortilla de patatas) para ir buscando sitios / buscar información sobre permacultura / ponerse en contacto con ayuntamientos / hacer cuentas / redactar unos estatutos / normas de convivencia / asesoría jurídica /etc.


----------



## GreenBack (9 Sep 2012)

Sólo hay tres cosas imprescindibles:
-Agua
-Tierra
-Una revolución interior.

Seguid a Félix Rodrigo Mora, hay mucho que aprender de él en este tema.

<object id="player1412982" width="240" height="133" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.ivoox.com/playerivoox_ee_1412982_1.html"><param name="movie" value="http://www.ivoox.com/playerivoox_ee_1412982_1.html"></param><param name="Allow******Access" value="always"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.ivoox.com/playerivoox_ee_1412982_1.html" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" wmode="transparent" allow******access="always" width="240" height="133"></embed></object>

28:20
¿Se puede mantener durante mucho tiempo una sociedad sin estado, sin propiedad privada y sin bienes materiales significativos?
Estamos acostumbrados a cargar las tintas sobre los otros: el capitalismo es malo, el estado es malo... pero si nosotros nos hiciéramos cargo de la gestión integral de una sociedad ¿somos capaces de hacerlo? 
Quizá no, TENDRÍAMOS QUE CAMBIAR SUSTANTIVAMENTE, HACER UNA REVOLUCIÓN INTERIOR Y PERSONAL DE GRAN CALIBRE.



32:58
No somos personas aptas para las asambleas, no somos aptos para gobernar una economía común. el conflicto nos mata.

35:30

El sistema parlamentarista no mejora a las personas porque las idotiza, las entontece, porque las simplifica.
si queremos gobernarnos por asambleas tenemos que plantearnos una precondición: HACER UN PROYECTO PERSONAL DE MEJORA día a día. Si no, no es posible.

66.40
...irse al campo no es un cambio de sitio, es un VIAJE ESPIRITUAL.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...egos-doma-del-elefante-y-frm.html#post7164866


----------



## murpi (9 Sep 2012)

Si necesitáis saber algo sobre la cría de ovejas no dudéis en preguntarme. Mi padre tiene unos 40 años de experiencia en la cría y mantenimiento de estos animales, tanto en explotaciones intensivas como extensivas y le puedo consultar lo que queráis.


----------



## Desi (11 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Bueno, esto va muriendo y siento decir que es lo normal. Lo excepcional es que algo así salga adelante y ninguno de nosotros hemos hecho lo suficiente para lograr algo fuera de lo normal, hemos crecido con el dogma de las películas americanas de que todo el mundo puede lograr lo que se proponga y el hecho constatado es que el ser humano es muy limitado y sin gente fuera de lo normal y sin esfuerzos excepcionales no se consiguen llevar a cabo ideas utópicas que escapen a la mediocridad.
> 
> Si (el condicional que todos nos ponemos en la vida para retrasar o no intentar algo) los meses siguientes no tengo que trabajar como he tenido que trabajar este, quizás intente en el futuro tratar de organizar algo así. Pero bueno, mi actitud lo dice todo y si no he sido capaz hoy dudo bastante que sea capaz de asumir ese sacrificio y ese trabajo mañana.
> 
> De cualquier manera un placer haber soñado junto a vosotros.



Latostat, quizás lo utópico es juntar a gente por la red que no se conocen de nada. Quizás sea más factible en un círculo de amigos, conocidos, amigos de amigos etc.
Los que aún trabajamos, y entiendo que tu tambien estás en esta situación, trabajamos por 3, por los 2 a los que han despedido y por ti mismo, con lo cual estamos tan ocupados que cuesta mucho encontrar el tiempo y el espacio para dedicarse a este tema como se merece y como quisiéramos.
No pierdas el documento donde algunos nos hemos manifestado, puede ser una fuente de inspiración para un futuro.
Mientras, yo te doy las gracias por habernos hecho soñar.


----------



## Gigatrón (11 Sep 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Bueno, esto va muriendo y siento decir que es lo normal. Lo excepcional es que algo así salga adelante y ninguno de nosotros hemos hecho lo suficiente para lograr algo fuera de lo normal, hemos crecido con el dogma de las películas americanas de que todo el mundo puede lograr lo que se proponga y el hecho constatado es que el ser humano es muy limitado y sin gente fuera de lo normal y sin esfuerzos excepcionales no se consiguen llevar a cabo ideas utópicas que escapen a la mediocridad.
> 
> Si (el condicional que todos nos ponemos en la vida para retrasar o no intentar algo) los meses siguientes no tengo que trabajar como he tenido que trabajar este, quizás intente en el futuro tratar de organizar algo así. Pero bueno, mi actitud lo dice todo y si no he sido capaz hoy dudo bastante que sea capaz de asumir ese sacrificio y ese trabajo mañana.
> 
> De cualquier manera un placer haber soñado junto a vosotros.



Hombre, no sea usted tan derrotista. La actitud que tenías durante el hilo era justo la contraria, con las ideas muy claras y muy ambicioso en el buen sentido de la palabra. Considera esto como un primer brainstorming. Un proyecto como el que pretendéis no se crea en 2 semanas. De hecho no creo que pudiera ponerse a rodar en menos de un año.

Mi opinión y crítica constructiva: habéis pretendido abarcar demasiado desde un primer momento (y quién mucho abarca poco aprieta), sin una base sólida desde la cuál desarrollar lo demás. Huerto, ganadería, negocios por internet, póker, idiomas, desarrollo interior....puff, un poco caótico, lo cual por otra lado es normal en una puesta en común con tanta gente. Es cuestión de organizar las cosas poco a poco. 

Yo me plantearía las siguientes preguntas:

_-¿qué es lo primero que necesitáis para empezar a rodar? 
_
Primero el sitio. Si la oferta del forero Perchas sigue en pie yo no daría más vueltas de momento. Es un sitio de puta madre para empezar, y además elimináis los problemas legales de ocupar un aldea, y los económicos de aportar demasiado capital.

_-¿cuánta gente se iría de inicio allí?_
Esta cuestión es de las más difíciles de responder y poner de acuerdo, y es fundamental. Yo personalmente llevaría un grupo de 4 a 8 personas. No sé cuántas habitaciones tiene el edificio, pero es imprescindible que la gente tenga su espacio vital y su intimidad, si no las tensiones en la casa acabarían trasladándose al proyecto entero. Desde tirarnos pedos o hacernos una pajilla:fiufiu:, limpieza y orden en la casa, fumar, poner música, necesidad y derecho a estar a sol@s...No podéis caer entre vosotros en "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas".

Por otro lado no se le puede pedir a la gente que tiene un trabajo en la actualidad y/o familia con hijos, que lo abandonen para lanzarse a un proyecto que por el momento está tan cogido por las pinzas. Hay que ofrecerles una mínima seguridad. Así que pienso que lo lógico sería que los primeros que entraran al trapo fuesen desempleados sin ataduras (y a ser posible con un capital mínimo de entre unos 300-500 €), y la figura imprescindible de alguien con experiencia en el cultivo de huertas, permacultura, y/o gallinas algo sencillo para empezar y sobre lo que construir una base. La gente que no entre de primeras al proyecto puede ir a visitaros los findes, llevar algo de comida y ofrecer mano de obra, etc...

Con casa y no habiendo malos rollos en ella, autogestión alimentaria en un 50-60 % (a ser posible algo más) y un capital de unos 3-4000 eurillos creo que podríais empezar a rodar de 4 a 6 meses. Eso sí, habría que hacer un presupuesto de cómo se va a invertir y distribuir la pasta: agua, luz, herramientas, gallinas...Aquí no puedo ayudar pq soy un cepo haciendo cuentas.

Desde ese centro creo que se podía empezar a desarrollar lo demás y expandiros: ganar dinero online, cerdos, ovejas, cursos...

Por otro lado no tenéis por qué estar todos juntos, se pueden tener varios "centros" o "bases". Una vez el primer centro esté en marcha, se puede desarrollar un segundo, pero no tiene por qué ser en la misma ubicación. Alguien había ofrecido hectáreas de regadío y secano, una vez empecéis a generar algo de capital en el primer centro, se puede desarrollar e invertir en el segundo. Además, de ésa manera también se tendrían las rotaciones que tú habías comentado, propuesta de la cuál soy partidario al 100%, pq considero que renovarían la convivencia y la gente se enriquecería recíproca y exponencialmente en la faceta personal.

Siento el tocho, pero ánimo, que las cosas de palacio van despacio, no os vengáis abajo tan pronto.

Por cierto, no participo en el proyecto ( y hasta ahora en el hilo) porque ya tenía algo apalabrado hace tiempo, con vista por lo menos a un año, si no me hubiese metido de lleno en él.


----------



## juansev (11 Sep 2012)

latostat, me uno a los compañeros del foro que te han dado las gracias y ánimos para seguir creyendo en tí mismo. Yo también trabajo y sí (despidieron a la mitad de la plantilla y tenemos el doble de trabajo), no se da abasto con tantos proyectos (familia con hijo incluido, y estudios varios). Gracias a este hilo he conocido qué es la permacultura, con excelentes vídeos de experiencias reales que existen y persisten. Si a alguien de este foro, como yo, también le ha picado el gusanillo de aprender más sobre el autoabastecimiento, las neo-sociedades agrarias, habrá valido la pena.
Un saludo, a recomponerse y seguir trabajando (en todos los sentidos).


----------



## Delta_Juliet (11 Sep 2012)

Desi dijo:


> ..quizás lo utópico es juntar a gente por la red que no se conocen de nada. Quizás sea más factible en un círculo de amigos, conocidos, amigos de amigos etc.




Hola, en mi opinión no es tanto una cuestión de desconocidos o gentes cercanas. Llevar a cabo una iniciativa de este estilo requiere que tarde o temprano os veáis las caras y empecéis a trabajar según una hoja de ruta que os marquéis. Por lo que he visto habéis hecho todo el trabajo que es posible hacer a través de lo que es un foro, se ha alcanzado un límite por lo que lo aconsejable sería quedar cara a cara los que creáis en serio en el proyecto y tratar de realizar ese plan a través de X pasos. 

Si llegáis a ese punto os puede ser de utilidad entrevistaros con gente que ya haya llevado a cabo su iniciativa. El pueblo de Amayuelas de Abajo en Palencia es un buen lugar del que aprender... pero no bastará con mirar el enlace por internet, hay que ir!


Saludos,


----------



## soconusco (12 Sep 2012)

Muy bueno el hilo, y buenas ideas, gracias por compartirlas. No me lo he leido entero (mea culpa), pero casi. Simple e inteesante la solución del griego con las patatas. Empezaría por intentar conocer a los productores ( yo no conozco ninguno), algún amigo que ya siembre, algún conocido del pueblo familiar, los mercadillos de verduras, paseo por los pueblos productores mas cercanos. . . de entrada de autoabastezco yo, propongo la idea y veo si tiene seguimiento, lo marketeo, tal y como estan las cosas creo que acabara siendo mas que posible. No es para hacer dinero(meckkkkkkkkk, error) encontrare contactos de un lado y de otro. Si no es esto algo parecido( La venta de plantones o almacigos ha crecido muchisimo en los ultimos años con todo el mundo como loco por plantar). Todo en donde vivo o alrededores ( kilometro cero, no?). Puedo hacerlo
Yo no me iría a vivir a un falansterio, puede que no me llevara bien con alguien, o que yo no le cayera bien a la gente, que no me gustara el lugar, o que me pareciera muy taliban. Pero si existiera la posibilidad de poder moverme a otro, de probar con otro sitio similar, seguiria intentandolo.
Alquilaría( yo), a largo plazo y barato, con un buen mantenimiento del lugar, y sabiendo que la posibilidad de tener que irme en algun momento existe. Las gallinas que entran por las que salen( pero me llevaria los animales y la experiencia puesta)
Yo no querría lideres de ningún tipo. Hacer todos los trabajos rotativos, asi se sabe lo que es ordeñar a las siete todos los dias, hacer las cuentas o hacerse todos los surcos a mano por que el motocultor usa gasoil y es poco ecológico. Saldrían especializaciones naturales. El que se especializara en cuentas nunca solo.
La clave, esa me ha gustado
Saludos


----------



## The ignorant (12 Sep 2012)

Como creador del hilo, siento que os debo una disculpa.

Me ocurre igual que a la mayoría. El departamento financiero de la multinacional donde trabajo se ha reducido a ¡¡¡ tres personas !!!!. Podeis imaginaros cómo vamos...de culo.

Si a eso le añadimos el hecho de que tengo dos hijos pequeños, pues imaginad mi disponibilidad a mantener el hilo como se merece...

Así que os pido disculpas por no haber estado más activo.

Pero a mí me ha servido para pulir las ideas. Yo estoy con esta idea rondándome la cabeza desde el año 2010. Aquí os dejo enlace sobre un hilo parecido que abrí ese año (de carácter más internacional)...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/150821-emigrar-y.html

No os extrañe que en unos cuantos meses, con más tiempo, vuelva a proponer algo similar. Hasta que al final, gracias a los cientos de aportaciones, suene la flauta y un proyecto se realice.

Muchas gracias a todas las aporaciones de los foreros. He aprendido qué es Permacultura, la importancia del agua en un proyecto de este tipo, y cien cosas más. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

En fin, ¡¡¡¡ Viva Tomas Moro !!!!!


----------



## dabuti (28 Sep 2012)

Delta_Juliet dijo:


> Hola, en mi opinión no es tanto una cuestión de desconocidos o gentes cercanas. Llevar a cabo una iniciativa de este estilo requiere que tarde o temprano os veáis las caras y empecéis a trabajar según una hoja de ruta que os marquéis. Por lo que he visto habéis hecho todo el trabajo que es posible hacer a través de lo que es un foro, se ha alcanzado un límite por lo que lo aconsejable sería quedar cara a cara los que creáis en serio en el proyecto y tratar de realizar ese plan a través de X pasos.
> 
> Si llegáis a ese punto os puede ser de utilidad entrevistaros con gente que ya haya llevado a cabo su iniciativa. El pueblo de Amayuelas de Abajo en Palencia es un buen lugar del que aprender... pero no bastará con mirar el enlace por internet, hay que ir!
> 
> ...



El de Amayuelas es un proyecto interesante y que funciona bastante bien. Lo visité a principios del verano y me pareció un proyecto bastante razonable y cohesionado.

Yo conozco, por medio de otros, a alguna de las personas del proyecto y directamente a alguna que salió escaldada de allí con la historia de siempre, que el modelo asambleario está bien pero al final siempre hay un jefe o cabecilla que impone criterios capitalistas a otros miembros del proyecto.

Hay un documental de Agustí Corominas, La Tierra Asoma, sobre el proyecto de Amayuelas de Abajo.

Incio

Amayuelas de Abajo, modelo ecológico de diversificación de la economía en el medio rural | RuNa

[YOUTUBE]oEud2Jg67zI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Armando la Gorda (29 Sep 2012)

Este hilo me parece de lo mas interesante. Yo por mi parte me uniria al proyecto, no tengo grandes compromisos laborales por lo que mi dedicacion llegado el caso podria ser total. De hecho tengo en mente iniciar un proyecto de este tipo ya sea de forma individual o colectiva. Ya he dado un primer paso hacia la adquisicion de habilidades necesarias. Estoy matriculado en un curso de 6 meses, donde aprender tecnicas de construccion, fontaneria, carpinteria junto a mis conocimientos de mecanica, electricidad y automatizacion que a su vez ire puliendo a medida que se me surjan nuevos desafios, busco con ello lograr una autonomia total desde el punto de vista tecnico, para no tener que recurrir a los servicios de un profesional dado el sobrecoste que ello supondria al proyecto. 

Por otra parte mis nulos conocimientos sobre agricultura y ganaderia me van a obligar ir a buscarlos haya donde los impartan ya sea como voluntario a traves de WWOFING o si fuese posible trabajando a tiempo completo durante una temporada en alguna granja ecologica.

Finalmente el ultimo punto que quiero abordar que es el de tierra. Para mi seria imposible llegar al capital suficiente para adquirir 1ha de terreno necesarias para una familia, alguien ha comentado que podrian rondar unos 120.000 euros, aunque existen parcelas mas economicas siempre estariamos hablando de unas decenas de miles de euros, cantidad que tardaria anyos en ahorrar y que de destinarlas al proyecto seria mucho mas factible dedicarlas a la adquisicion de los materiales, herramientas y medios para la produccion. Asi que creo que este recurso deberia ser obtenido a traves de la cesion voluntaria por parte de la administracion o la okupacion, de este ultimo tendriamos que hablar largo y tendido de como platearlo y llevarlo a cabo. 

Bueno alli van mis 3 puntos:

-Adquirir formacion previa para desarrollar el proyecto de forma factible.
-Adquisicion de la tierra mediante la cesion o ocupacion.
- Destinar el capital de la cooperativa a la inversion en los medio y recursos para la produccion. 

Este proyecto podria demorar anyos el llevarlo a buen puerto, asi que no os desanimeis si los resultados no son inmediatos, procurar formaros, adquirir habilidades, uniros a otros proyectos similares ya en marcha para pasar de la idea a la practica. 

Pensar que probablemente algunos no tengamos una opcion mejor de llevar una vida digna en este futuro que se nos avecina.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (1 Oct 2012)

Suena interesante.

Yo me apuntaría en principio para ir sólo algunos findes, y luego ya se vería. Pero en principio esas cosas molan y mucho.

No he leído casi nada pero supongo que hará falta dinero para comprar terrenos, aperos, etc.


----------



## raquiflor (5 Oct 2012)

Estamos buscando gente, pero queremos conocerlos primero porque si no hay compatibilidad no hay proyecto.
Aportamos Tierra, bastantes hectáreas en total pasan de 100, secano, regadío y monte. En cuatro puntos diferentes a una hora de coche entre ellos.
De momento estamos organizando también un banco de tiempo para no depender del exterior en ese sentido.
Quien esté interesado en serio que me mande un privado.


----------



## Desi (6 Oct 2012)

latostat dijo:


> Gracias a vosotros! Ya os digo que puede parecer que estoy mostrando una actitud frustrada y derrotista pero no es así. Sigo creyendo que esto es posible, pero me he visto ya en muchas de estas y sé como funcionan este tipo de proyectos de masas sobre todo a través de foros e internet.
> 
> El problema es que al conocer ya estas inicativas, como nacen, se desarrollan en menor o mayor grado y mueren al necesitar trabajo, al necesitar algo más, como lo que expresa Delta_Juliet de llevar esto a un paso más sacándolo del foro, tengo una visión realista y no me dejo llevar por el entusiasmo. Sé que es posible porque yo mismo conseguí llevar a buen puerto una iniciativa de las denominadas utópicas con el apoyo de mucha más gente, el problema es que al ver que pasan los días y que no aperecen los ingredientes necesarios para que esto siga su curso sí que prefiero dejar de lado el tema y no gastar más tiempo en soñar con ello porque sé que no va a servir de nada por el momento.
> 
> Muy buenos posts estos que habéis puesto con conclusiones finales, de acuerdo con todos ellos y sí, guardaremos el formulario por si algún día este proyecto vuelve con gente con ganas y circunstancias para sacarlo adelante.



Ya ves, revivió....:Aplauso:


----------



## marlin444s (6 Oct 2012)

Buena iniciativa,os deseo lo mejor,yo os ayudaria pero no puedo tengo familia y ni un puto euro,,,soy una mierda de metalista en paro...que no tengo ni para el tren....



si haceis algo en zaragoza avisad...


----------



## Desi (15 Abr 2013)

arrobarobada dijo:


> ¿Sigue:::adelante?



Hace mucho que no veía este hilo por aquí.


----------



## p1p0 (16 Abr 2013)

A mi también me interesa saber si alguien hizo algo de esto.


----------



## loquesubebaja (16 Abr 2013)

The ignorant dijo:


> solo es un ejemplo.
> 
> Le pongo otro:
> 
> ...



O sea, ¿que quieres crear un falansterio para que los españoles no comamos conejo?

Lo que decía el otro forero...vais a acabar todos sodomitas....


----------



## latostat (15 Feb 2015)

Vamos a upearlo aunque sólo sea porque el recuerdo siga vivo.

Gracias a toda la gente que estuvisteis por aquí soñando un tiempo!


----------



## Sputnik (15 Feb 2015)

Me apunto como socio capitalista, quiero controlar parte del cotarro luego. Ah! y como ha dicho otro forero, churris a granel, que plantar patatas y todas esas tareas ponen las gonadas pletoricas y hay que refocilarse a base de bien, menudo chiste sino de Falansterio

Despues de la broma chusca digo que me interesa.


----------



## Nefersen (15 Feb 2015)

Hacienda prohibe los falansterios.


----------



## latostat (15 Feb 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hacienda prohibe los falansterios.



Entonces nada.


----------



## loquesubebaja (16 Feb 2015)

The ignorant dijo:


> solo es un ejemplo.
> 
> Le pongo otro:
> 
> ...



En USA no se comen los conejos...sólo se los follan


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (20 Feb 2015)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hacienda prohibe los falansterios.



Una razón más para que gane Podemos.


----------



## Luztu (22 Jun 2015)

Como va este proyecto? se puso al final en marcha? me gustaría participar.


----------



## LeChuck (22 Jun 2015)

¡Qué hilo más interesante!


----------



## endemoniado (22 Jun 2015)

Interesante pero lo veo muy verde, poca información y nada concreto. Seguramente ya haya muerto, me equivoco ¿?


----------



## F.Alonso21 (22 Jun 2015)

Muy interesante me he quedado algo ::, pero si llega el dia D para poder tener dignidad en España y huir de la miseria sera el camino a seguir.

Si bien es cierto yo podria ayudarles a encontrar un pueblo muy devaluado donde ya tienen casa mis padres y hasta la familia tiene por ahi casas 
Pueblo bastante llano, con bastantes hrs de luz, viento tambien (para las renovabels autogeneradas por nosotros) aunque solo dias de invierno de niebla esta la cosa mal pero se puede tirar de biomasa de restos del monte cercano 
Hay tierras cultivables aunque todo de secano, hay agua subterranea tambien via pozos etc y un ruio que bueno cuando lleva agua podria mover unos molinillos para generar energia y demases.

Casas con gran espacio, posibilidad de corrales donde guardar coches y hasta naves para guardar reliquias de clasicos, avionetillas o artefactos que tengamos experimentales tipo dron etc 

Quitando en temporada alta esta bastante despoblado y tiene posibilidades de ampliacion.
Ayuntamiento no endeudado y sin trabajadores publicos solo cuando vienen ayudas de la UE para arreglar cosas y usan a los parados.

La gente tiene educacion de las Castillas profundas (fuera gitanos , fuera rumanos chorizos , fuera hdp que vengan a robar 2 escopetas y perros tengo :XX y obviamente multiculutralidad 0 o casi 0 si hay algun caso se ha integrado perfectamente porque ya ni recuerdo.

zonas altas alrrededor puntuales para vigilar a lo lejos si viene el enemigo confiscatorio a recaudar o las hordas de subsaharianos con machetes.

Los campos se pueden usar como campos de vuelo, perfecto para avionetillas alimentadas con fuel sintetico para proceder a bombardeos de posiciones enemigas cercanas y mapeo de alrrededores o venta via paracaidas de cosas especificas a otros poblados, con gancho se pillaria oro o latunes como las pancartas de publicidad que llevan en la playa 
No se me olvida que hay aun ganaderia, poca pero bueno ademas de todo un poco queda algo de ganaderia vacuna y sobre todo hay porcina y algun pastor queda con ovejas.

Los Drones podrian valernos para ahorrarnos mucho fuel sintetico al ser electricos y hasta ponerles placas solares, incluso volverlos militares para la defensa, al principio serian de vigilancia y espionaje, despues la cosa iria a mas.

Industria propia de impresoras 3d para reparar nuestra tecnologia, coches, avioncitos, electrodomesticos , etc 
E incluso para crear cosas.

Desguaces propios de cosas devaluadas o que tiren en las urbes para alimentarnos de: Piezas , Materia prima, o incluso tener la base para algo gordo.

Sin olvidar duro entrenamiento fisico , nuestros gyms, nuestros monitores, alguna piscina cubierta , etc y preparacion para la batalla y logistica militar (chalecos, armaduras modo robocop , pistolas con impresoras 3d etc )-

Se que lo ultimo ya es modo advance 

Y bueno una zona de vacaciones en la playa similar no estaria mal sino vaya agobio o vamos combinando temporadas en una zona u otra.


En mi caso casi piloto comercial y bueno podria gitanear con coches de segundas tirados y luego ver como hacer reconversiones o revender otros etc


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (23 Jun 2015)

Ande yo caliente.........


----------



## Comodoro (23 Jun 2015)

Yo hace años ya lo propuse y ni puto caso. Hay muchos cortijos en venta de cientos de hectáreas, asequibles si cada uno pone una parte 

Que paso con la finca de perchas?


----------



## midelburgo (23 Jun 2015)

Buscad a los iluminados que se contruyeron un bunker en la sierra de Madrid para meterse en el al final del calendario Maya de 2012. Igual siguen alli.


----------



## latostat (23 Jun 2015)

midelburgo dijo:


> Buscad a los iluminados que se contruyeron un bunker en la sierra de Madrid para meterse en el al final del calendario Maya de 2012. Igual siguen alli.



Creo que al final no se construyó aunque a ver si alguien tiene más datos al respecto.


----------



## tixel (7 Jul 2015)

Es que estos proyectos fallan porque es muy dificil mandar todo a tomar por culo de un momento a otro. La idea es cojonuda, pero creo que debe darse en fases, en plan me paso 15 dias o un mes alli este verano. En semana santa no tengo mucho plan asi que voy alli. Y quiza un dia te des cuenta de que no se te pierde nada fuera y que realmente estas muy bien en en el falansterio.
Yo por mi parte tengo una finca de unos 3000m en Galicia y llevo años intentando montar algo alli, entre tradicional-alternativo pero no se me ocurre como.


----------



## kaikus (16 Nov 2019)

*Este hilo es una joya,lo refloto,por el interes general...

PD-  Chavalas con tipito,id apuntandoos...*


----------



## Brigit (16 Nov 2019)

Ahora que tanto se habla de la España despoblada es momento de revivir este hilo. Eso sí, que se animen otros primero y a ver qué tal, jaja.


----------



## kaikus (17 Nov 2019)

El proyecto de 100 urbanitas al ataque,es demasiado ambicioso,*eso es un pueblo entero,con guardia civil,alcalde,cura y medico...*
Necesitarian de 25-30 hectareas de tierra y eso,es una finca guapa,*comer gallina guisada 2-3 veces por semana,gallinero big size...*
Intentar empadronar a gente,en un municipio pequeño,*para conseguir la alcaldia,no se rick...*los del pueblo se olerian la tostada y no conseguirias dar de alta,en el padron,a mas de tres parejas y aun consiguiendolo,si bordeas la legalidad con el nepotismo,aprobando todos los proyectos...a la larga problemo...


----------



## kaikus (17 Nov 2019)

Disponiendo de caserio,masia,chalet grande,agua de riego,electricidad,*se puede intentar la autosuficiencia,CHI VA PIANO,VA SANO E VA LONTANO...*poco a poco,3-4 parejas,lo ideal seria que hubieran mas mujeres,tal vez 1-1,5 de ratio,10-12 personas,mas los crios...

PD-Las gallinas que entran,por las que salen y si se consolida se va incrementando el numero de socios...


----------



## celebro (17 Nov 2019)

+18 dijo:


> Parasitar al sistema, usar las debilidades y las contradicciones del mismo; esa es la clave.



Vi un documental en Youtube de un pavo que compró un terreno muy grande en Alemania y ha fundado un reino y fan clases para conseguir subvenciones.


----------



## celebro (17 Nov 2019)

The ignorant dijo:


> Tras leer el hilo, voy a intentar resumir los puntos clave que van surgiendo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me leí un libro muy guapo de un matemático de usa y demostraba que el numero clave es ir creciendo hasta las 144 personas y cuando se sobrepasa ya se crea una nueva comunidad,me parece que varias sectas exitosas lo aplican y funciona bien.


----------



## silverdaemon (27 Oct 2020)

Creo que cara al nuevo confinamiento es el momento de rescatar este gran hilo


----------



## juansev (13 Abr 2021)

el falansterio burbuja, que recuerdos! sigue siendo una idea fantástica


----------



## Alex Cosma (31 Mar 2022)

1- Siempre mirando lo que viene del extranjero, como el concepto de FALANSTERIO; el cual por cierto (y admitiendo su parte positiva) fracasó donde se inventó, en Francia.
2- Siempre mirando para fuera, cuando TODO lo tenemos en nuestra TIERRA y nuestra CULTURA-CULTURAS (no "españolas", sino IBÉRICAS).
3- Siempre, incluso y sobre todo los tradicionalistas, creyendo que el PUEBLO se lo debe todo al PODER.

En lo que ahora se conoce como España (en realidad península ibérica, incluido lo que ahora sería Portugal, al menos en su parte norte), allá por los siglos VIII al XII (al menos) los pueblos de la mitad norte se autoorganizaron-autogobernaron en CONCEJOS ABIERTOS y con BIENES COMUNALES.

Es cierto que ese poder del PUEBLO convivió con el poder de la corona y el clero, pero éstos tenían un poder relativo, no el que nos cuentan los historiadores, éstos siempre al servicio del PODER. El objetivo de esta manipulación de la historia es que el PUEBLO siempre crea que no es ni será nada nunca sin un PODER ajeno a él que lo guíe.


----------



## Alex Cosma (31 Mar 2022)

Texto de 2011, cuando Félix Rodrigo Mora aún no había publicado su libro contra el feminismo, y por tanto los izquierdistas-anarquistas de BRIEGA se lo publicaron (porque sí les gustó el libro de Félix "Naturaleza, ruralidad y civilización"; libro que aunque les gustó, no lo entendieron, porque de izquierdista tiene CERO).





__





El Concejo Abierto: En qué consistió y qué nos puede aportar ahora


Aunque las prerrogativas del concejo abierto han variado mucho a lo largo de sus 1.200 años de existencia, podemos enumerar las principales.




www.briega.org


----------

